# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Που είναι η διαχείριση;

## whitecandle

Καλά η διαχείριση είναι ανύπαρκτη ή και μεροληπτική υπέρ κάποιων μελών μέσα στο epsychology. Άνοιξα ένα θέμα που έλεγα γιατί να είναι ο demgal23 διαχειριστής, και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν χούντα να φάω προειδοποίηση χωρίς λόγο και δεν υπάρχουν να μου τον πουν. Τώρα που γίνονται τα σόδομα και τα γόμορα που είναι η διαχείριση; Είναι η άλλη έχει ανοίξει 100 προφίλ, και αντί να φάει προειδοποίηση και ban, έρχεται και μας λέει με ποιόν πήγαμε στο κρεββάτι και όχι απλά με ποιόν, αλλά με όλο το ίντερνετ εγώ και με όλο το φόρουμ το Ολγάκι και δεν της μιλάει κανείς. Που είναι η διαχείριση οεο; Αν αυτό είναι το site, αυτό είναι το epsychology, εγώ αποχωρώ. Και να ρχονται μετά οι άλλες μην χάσουν και να σχολιάζουν ότι πρέπει να τα βρούμε μεταξύ μας χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας έλεγχος. Αυτό είναι σωστό site; Χωρίς διαχείριση;;;

----------


## Lou!

θες διαχειρηση? κ τοτε η υπογραφη σου τι ρολο παιζει?

----------


## 3wtiko

ουτοπικό να ονειρεύομαι ένα κράτος χωρίς αστυνόμευση?

όταν οι κανόνες έχουν γίνει εξαιρέσεις ,όντως ουτοπικό!

μην απελπίζομαι , απο τις ελπίδες δεν πέθανε κανείς!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> θες διαχειρηση? κ τοτε η υπογραφη σου τι ρολο παιζει?


Η υπογραφή μου δεν είναι για τη διαχείριση κυρία μου και μην λες ότι σου \'ρθει στο μυαλό.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> Η υπογραφή μου δεν είναι για τη διαχείριση κυρία μου και μην λες ότι σου \'ρθει στο μυαλό.


οποτε, αν καταλαβα καλα, θες να υπαρχει διαχειρηση για τους αλλους, αλλα για εσενα θες αυτο \"Δεν θα ακούω πια κανένα...Για τις πράξεις μου δεν δίνω αναφορά...Θα κάνω ότι μου αρέσει τελικά\"?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by 3wtiko_
> ουτοπικό να ονειρεύομαι ένα κράτος χωρίς αστυνόμευση?



ουτοπικο ειναι να ονειρευεσαι κατι αλλο στην πραξη, αντι αυτο που υπαρχει σημερα.

Ειναι σαν να λες οτι εγω απο σημερα θα ζω χωρις λεφτα....
Αντε ζησε λοιπον, κανε το ονειρο σου πραξη.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> οποτε, αν καταλαβα καλα, θες να υπαρχει διαχειρηση για τους αλλους, αλλα για εσενα θες αυτο \"Δεν θα ακούω πια κανένα...Για τις πράξεις μου δεν δίνω αναφορά...Θα κάνω ότι μου αρέσει τελικά\"?


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> οποτε, αν καταλαβα καλα, θες να υπαρχει διαχειρηση για τους αλλους, αλλα για εσενα θες αυτο \"Δεν θα ακούω πια κανένα...Για τις πράξεις μου δεν δίνω αναφορά...Θα κάνω ότι μου αρέσει τελικά\"?
> 
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


ε, μην απαντας τοτε, αν θεωρεις τις παρατηρησεις μου κοτσανες!
σε αναγκασα να μου απαντησεις? :P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by 3wtiko_
> ουτοπικό να ονειρεύομαι ένα κράτος χωρίς αστυνόμευση?
> 
> όταν οι κανόνες έχουν γίνει εξαιρέσεις ,όντως ουτοπικό!
> 
> μην απελπίζομαι , απο τις ελπίδες δεν πέθανε κανείς!


Ξωτικό για ποιόν το λες οι κανόνες έχουν γίνει εξαιρέσεις;

----------


## elis

και γω πιστευω οτι δεν γινεται καλη διαχειριση και αμεροληπτη ειδικα τωρα τελευταια η διαχειριση εχει παει διακοπεσ γραφονται προσβλητικα πραγματα εκατερωθεν των μελων και η διαχειριση απλα τα προσπερναει και δε μιλαω μονο γι αυτα που εκανε ριπορτ γενικα γινονται αρκετεσ βλακειεσ

----------


## Boltseed

*boltseed βγαινει απο την θαλασσα

*ανοιγει το laptop
*κανει login στο e-psychology
*βλεπει οτι ολα παρεμειναν οπως τα αφησε
*κλεινει το λαπτοπ
*ξαναβουταει



&lt;/end&gt;

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> *boltseed βγαινει απο την θαλασσα
> 
> *ανοιγει το laptop
> *κανει login στο e-psychology
> *βλεπει οτι ολα παρεμειναν οπως τα αφησε
> *κλεινει το λαπτοπ
> *ξαναβουταει
> 
> ...



δεν έχεις και άδικο.
αντηλιακό μην ξεχάσεις και καπέλο.  :Big Grin: 
μπου! :P

είμαι στο γραφείο ακόμη...

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> *boltseed βγαινει απο την θαλασσα
> 
> *ανοιγει το laptop
> *κανει login στο e-psychology
> *βλεπει οτι ολα παρεμειναν οπως τα αφησε
> *κλεινει το λαπτοπ
> *ξαναβουταει
> 
> ...



πως τα μπερδεψες λογκιν και θαλασσα μαζι?

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> *boltseed βγαινει απο την θαλασσα
> 
> *ανοιγει το laptop
> ...



το είχε πει παλιότερα...
χωρίς λάπτοπ δεν μετακινείται... :Big Grin:

----------


## Boltseed

περιπου ^^

δεν εχω δικο μου λαπτοπ εδω αλλα ολο και απο καποιον/α βρισκω και το νιτζαρω για κανα 10λεπτο καθε 3 μερες ;D

Εχουμε και business mails εεε  :Wink:

----------


## periplokos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Ορίστε;

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by periplokos_
> 
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



απαπαπαπαπα τι επαθε ο ανθρωπαςςςςςςςςς......
Μηπως να τους εβαζες δραμαμινες να τους περασει η ναυτια?



πι-ες........ απορια ψαλτου βηξ
μολις πριν λιγο γραφτηκες, ποτε προλαβαν τα αρχιδια σου και επαθαν τετοια ζημια???

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by periplokos_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Τώρα άμα τον βρίσω θα φάω μπαν δηλαδή;

----------


## strangerinthenight

θα αποκτησεις δευτερο μεταλλιο του κοκκινου στρατου.....

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by periplokos_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
> 
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*(κανει ζεστη)

----------


## Χάιντι

\"Καλά η διαχείριση είναι ανύπαρκτη ή και μεροληπτική υπέρ κάποιων μελών μέσα στο epsychology. Άνοιξα ένα θέμα που έλεγα γιατί να είναι ο demgal23 διαχειριστής, και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν χούντα να φάω προειδοποίηση χωρίς λόγο και δεν υπάρχουν να μου τον πουν. Τώρα που γίνονται τα σόδομα και τα γόμορα που είναι η διαχείριση; Είναι η άλλη έχει ανοίξει 100 προφίλ, και αντί να φάει προειδοποίηση και ban, έρχεται και μας λέει με ποιόν πήγαμε στο κρεββάτι και όχι απλά με ποιόν, αλλά με όλο το ίντερνετ εγώ και με όλο το φόρουμ το Ολγάκι και δεν της μιλάει κανείς. Που είναι η διαχείριση οεο; Αν αυτό είναι το site, αυτό είναι το epsychology, εγώ αποχωρώ. Και να ρχονται μετά οι άλλες μην χάσουν και να σχολιάζουν ότι πρέπει να τα βρούμε μεταξύ μας χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας έλεγχος. Αυτό είναι σωστό site; Χωρίς διαχείριση;;; \"


αν απευθύνεσαι σε μένα αυτά υπόθηκαν σε μσν

δεν έχουν σχέση με το φόρουμ

και στα είπα γιατί στα καλά καθούμενα και ενώ σε υπερασπιζόμουνα με έβρησες και μένα και όλο το σόι μυ

ε άνθρωπος είμαι δεν θα σου πω και γω καμιά κουβέντα...

----------


## whitecandle

Demgal είσαι πολύ πιθανός γιατί είσαι εχθρός μου. Επιπλέον διάβαζες αυτό το θέμα. Δεν θα επιμείνω όμως γιατί δεν ξέρω.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Τι ασυναρτησίες είναι αυτές? Ποιος είναι διαχειριστής? Δεν νομίζω να είπε κανείς όλα αυτά που γράφεις και να τα εννοεί μάλλον τα είπε πάνω στο θυμό του. Σίγουρα το Ολγάκι δεν πήγε με όλο το φόρουμ ούτε και συ με όλο το ιντερνετ.


Να πρόσεχες όταν τα λεγες.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

αν πιστευεις οτι εχεις κανει και εχθρους απο ενα απροσωπο φορουμ σαν και αυτο,τοτε τι να πω.

----------


## whitecandle

Ναι όταν με λέει κάποιος τρελή είναι εχθρός μου και έχουμε μιλήσει και στο μσν.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> τι εκανα λεει?


εκεινο που ξερω στανταρ τι εκανες,
ειναι ποτε εκανε λογκαουτ ο πρωτος και ποτε μπηκες εσυ.....

 :Wink:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω ειμαι παντα οnline για αυτο ασε τις εξυπναδες καταλαβες?οτι ωρα και να μπεις ειμαι online γιατι το pc μου το εχω ανοιχτο.αντε ολοι την ειδανε εξυπνοι εδω μεσα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ναι όταν με λέει κάποιος τρελή είναι εχθρός μου και έχουμε μιλήσει και στο μσν.


εδω στο φορουμ σε εχω πει τρελλη?

----------


## whitecandle

Καλά από ψέμματα χορτάσαμε.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εδω στο φορουμ σε εχω πει τρελλη?


Όχι στο μσν μόνο. Δεν θ\' ανοίξουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση πάλι.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

σε ξαναρωταω,εδω στο φορουμ σε εχω βρισει η σε εχω πει τρελλη?

----------


## whitecandle

Όχι εκτός κι αν είσαι αυτός που με έβρισε πριν.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

αφου δεν σε εχω βρισει λοιπον εδω να μην με ξαναπιασεις στο στομα σου,το φορουμ εδω δεν εχει σχεση με μσν κλπ.απο τη στιγμη που εδω δε σου εχω πει τπτ τελειωνει το θεμα.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εδω στο φορουμ σε εχω πει τρελλη?
> 
> 
> Όχι στο μσν μόνο. Δεν θ\' ανοίξουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση πάλι.


Καλά και μας αναφέρεις αυτα που έγιναν σε ιδιωτικές σας συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ?

Τί μας νοιάζει εμάς?

Άλλο ένα θέμα τσατ από την Λάιτ.....

----------


## whitecandle

Γιατί; Αποκλείεται να ήσουν εσύ που με έβρισες;

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Καλά και μας αναφέρεις αυτα που έγιναν σε ιδιωτικές σας συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ?
> 
> Τί μας νοιάζει εμάς?


Ποιός μιλάει. Κολλάνε γιατί κάποιος με έβρισε τώρα γκε γκε;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ρε σταματα να ασχολεισαι μαζι σου.τι παει να πει αποκλειεται να ημουν εγω που σε εβρισα?με το αν το δικο σου,θα πιανεις συνεχεια εμενα στο στομα σου?

----------


## Χάιντι

για τα 100 προφιλ μπορώ να χαρακτηριστώ αν αναφέρεσαι σε μενα ως κατίνα και τίποτα άλλο το κάνω λόγω βλακείας και ζήτησα κατα επανάληψη συγνώμη 

εσύ τώρα τι θέλεις γιατί ανοίγεις αυτό το θέμα επειδή ζηλεύεις που δεν πήρα εγώ προειδοποίηση και πήρες εσύ?

----------


## Lou!

εδω που τα λεμε, το να ειναι ο \"περιπλοκος\" καποιος τελειως αγνωστος εινα λιγο απιθανο.

εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την εξυβριση!

πχ λεμε καποια *******. αν ΔΕΝ ειναι *******, ο χαρακτηρισμος ειναι 100% εξυβριση, δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια γι αυτο.

τι γινεται ομως αν πουμε ******* μια γυναικα η οποια κανει αυτο το επαγγελμα?

ομοιως και για αλλες περιπτωσεις. αν πχ πω τον πατερα μου καραφλα, που ειναι γλομπος ο ανθρωπος?

αν πω χοντρο, καποιον χοντρο η καθυστερημενο εναν οντως καθυστερημενο?

σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις λογικα κριτηριο θα πρεπει να ειναι η προθεση να μειωσουμε η οχι τον αλλο, γιατι ο χαρακτηρισμος απο μονος του δεν μπορει να θεωρηθει εξυβριση, αν περιγραφει μια ρεαλιστικη κατασταση!

καμια αλλη ιδεα?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εγω ειμαι παντα οnline για αυτο ασε τις εξυπναδες καταλαβες?οτι ωρα και να μπεις ειμαι online γιατι το pc μου το εχω ανοιχτο.αντε ολοι την ειδανε εξυπνοι εδω μεσα.



οχι σημερα,
εκανες λογκιν στις 3.35 απο κει και περα βεβαια ξεκινανε υποθεσεις εργασιας....

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ρε σταματα να ασχολεισαι μαζι σου.τι παει να πει αποκλειεται να ημουν εγω που σε εβρισα?με το αν το δικο σου,θα πιανεις συνεχεια εμενα στο στομα σου?


Έγινε κάτι τώρα και πρέπει να ξέρω.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> εδω που τα λεμε, το να ειναι ο \"περιπλοκος\" καποιος τελειως αγνωστος εινα λιγο απιθανο.
> 
> εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την εξυβριση!
> 
> πχ λεμε καποια *******. αν ΔΕΝ ειναι *******, ο χαρακτηρισμος ειναι 100% εξυβριση, δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια γι αυτο.
> 
> τι γινεται ομως αν πουμε ******* μια γυναικα η οποια κανει αυτο το επαγγελμα?
> 
> ...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Άλλο ένα θέμα τσατ από την Λάιτ.....


Τι λες ρε; Ποιό τσατ; Εδώ μιλάμε σοβαρά. Άντε πήγαινε αλλού άμα δεν θέλεις.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> εδω που τα λεμε, το να ειναι ο \"περιπλοκος\" καποιος τελειως αγνωστος εινα λιγο απιθανο.



φτιαχνει το πιπερατο της υποθεσης.....


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εγω ειμαι παντα οnline για αυτο ασε τις εξυπναδες καταλαβες?οτι ωρα και να μπεις ειμαι online γιατι το pc μου το εχω ανοιχτο.αντε ολοι την ειδανε εξυπνοι εδω μεσα.
> 
> 
> ...


ρε φιλε εγω το εχω ολο το 24 ωρο online.ουτε τον κωδικο δε θυμαμαι για να μπορω να μπαινοβγαινω.και εσυ για να ξερω κιολας,πως ειδες οτι εγω μπηκα στις 3.35?τι με παρακολουθεις?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> εδω που τα λεμε, το να ειναι ο \"περιπλοκος\" καποιος τελειως αγνωστος εινα λιγο απιθανο.
> 
> εχω μια απορια σχετικα με την εξυβριση!
> 
> πχ λεμε καποια *******. αν ΔΕΝ ειναι *******, ο χαρακτηρισμος ειναι 100% εξυβριση, δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια γι αυτο.
> 
> τι γινεται ομως αν πουμε ******* μια γυναικα η οποια κανει αυτο το επαγγελμα?
> 
> ...


Τι λες ρε θέλεις να πεις έχει δίκιο που με είπε ψυχασθενή και καθυστερημένη;;;; Ψυχασθενής είναι βρισιά δεν είναι κατάσταση και καθυστερημένη δεν είμαι εκτός και αν υποννοείς αυτό. Κάτσε να φας ένα ρεπορτ.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

σε εμενα το λες αυτο lightbluepath?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Τι λες ρε θέλεις να πεις έχει δίκιο που με είπε ψυχασθενή και καθυστερημένη;;;; Ψυχασθενής είναι βρισιά δεν είναι κατάσταση και καθυστερημένη δεν είμαι εκτός και αν υποννοείς αυτό. Κάτσε να φας ένα ρεπορτ.


μόνο αυτό σε είπαν? σε είπαν και άλλα από ότι γράφεις στην αρχή του θέματος

εγώ πάντως αν είπα κάτι πάνω στο θυμό μου και σε πείραξε σου ζητώ συγνώμη δεν τα εννοούσα οk?

----------


## Lou!

βαρα οσα ρεπορτ θελεις λαιτ, ο προβληματισμος ειναι γενικος και δεν βλεπω πουθενα να αναφερομαι σε εσενα. δε σε φοβαμαι. 

και επειδη σε καποια φαση το θεμα με ειχε απασχολησει σοβαρα, γιατι βριστηκα με μια φιλη μου, πηγα και σε νομικο βιβλιοπωλειο και βρηκα ενα βιβλιο ειδικα για την εξυβριση. και φυσικα αυτος ο προβληματισμος υπαρχει και εκει.

και ο συγγραφεας του βιβλιου ειχε παρει την τοποθετηση οτι αν πχ πει καποιος κοσμια εναν καθυστερημενο \"καθυστερημενο\", δεν ειναι εξυβριση γιατι ειναι η περιγραφη της πραγματικοτητας.

απο εκει κ περα ρωταω κ αλλες αποψεις επι του θεματος.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> σε εμενα το λες αυτο lightbluepath?


Στη λου το λέω αλλά πάει και σε σένα αν συμφωνείς μαζί της.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> βαρα οσα ρεπορτ θελεις λαιτ, ο προβληματισμος ειναι γενικος και δεν βλεπω πουθενα να αναφερομαι σε εσενα. δε σε φοβαμαι. 
> 
> και επειδη σε καποια φαση το θεμα με ειχε απασχολησει σοβαρα, γιατι βριστηκα με μια φιλη μου, πηγα και σε νομικο βιβλιοπωλειο και βρηκα ενα βιβλιο ειδικα για την εξυβριση. και φυσικα αυτος ο προβληματισμος υπαρχει και εκει.
> 
> και ο συγγραφεας του βιβλιου ειχε παρει την τοποθετηση οτι αν πχ πει καποιος κοσμια εναν καθυστερημενο \"καθυστερημενο\", δεν ειναι εξυβριση γιατι ειναι η περιγραφη της πραγματικοτητας.
> 
> απο εκει κ περα ρωταω κ αλλες αποψεις επι του θεματος.


Ποιόν καθυστερημένο ρε; Είμαι εγώ καθυστερημένη;;;;Πωωω τι άλλο θα ακούσω σε αυτό το site. Έλεος δηλαδή κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι γράφει ότι της κατέβει εδώ μέσα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> σε εμενα το λες αυτο lightbluepath?
> 
> 
> Στη λου το λέω αλλά πάει και σε σένα αν συμφωνείς μαζί της.


δηλαδη θα με κανεις και εμενα report αν συμφωνω μαζι της?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> δηλαδη θα με κανεις και εμενα report αν συμφωνω μαζι της?


Εννοείται.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



μπα κανει πολυ ζεστη για κατι τετοιο.
Οσο για το πως ειδα τι ωρα μπηκες, αυτο δεν σε αφορα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

τι εννοειται?και τι θα κανεις report?αφου δεν ποσταρα κατι που να γραφει αυτο το πραγμα.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> βαρα οσα ρεπορτ θελεις λαιτ, ο προβληματισμος ειναι γενικος και δεν βλεπω πουθενα να αναφερομαι σε εσενα. δε σε φοβαμαι. 
> 
> και επειδη σε καποια φαση το θεμα με ειχε απασχολησει σοβαρα, γιατι βριστηκα με μια φιλη μου, πηγα και σε νομικο βιβλιοπωλειο και βρηκα ενα βιβλιο ειδικα για την εξυβριση. και φυσικα αυτος ο προβληματισμος υπαρχει και εκει.
> ...


γιατι εχεις καμια μυγα και μυγιαζεσαι? βλεπεις να αναφερομαι πουθενα σε εσενα? και οχι καθυστερημενη εγω προσωπικα δε νομιζω οτι εισαι.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> τι εννοειται?και τι θα κανεις report?αφου δεν ποσταρα κατι που να γραφει αυτο το πραγμα.


Έκανες quote αυτά που γράφει η άλλη άρα σημαίνει ότι συμφωνείς μαζί της.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τι δεν με αφορα?μιλας για μενα και δε με αφορα?αφορα το φορουμ ομως,γιατι στο φορουμ το επισημανες αυτο το πραγμα.για πες λοιπον εδω στο υπολοιπο φορουμ,πως ειδες οτι εγω συνδεθηκα στις 3.35?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



εχω μαντικες ικανοτητες,
σε καλυψα???
(εσενα και το υπολοιπο φορουμ???)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> γιατι εχεις καμια μυγα και μυγιαζεσαι? βλεπεις να αναφερομαι πουθενα σε εσενα? και οχι καθυστερημενη εγω προσωπικα δε νομιζω οτι εισαι.


Παιδί μου εμείς μιλάμε συγκεκριμένα εδώ και νόμιζα ότι κι εσύ αυτό έκανες τώρα αν λες άλλα ντι άλλων τι να σου πω. Τότε γιατί τα λες όλα αυτά; Έτσι, για τον αέρα; Υποτίθεται το λέγαμε για αυτά που έβρισε ο άλλος και εσύ λες δεν είναι βρισιά όταν είναι πραγματικότητα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ναι αλλα η Lou μιλαει γενικα,δεν αναφερεται σε εσενα,αρα καλα σου λεει,μηπως εχεις τη μυγα και μυγιαζεσαι?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> Παιδί μου εμείς μιλάμε συγκεκριμένα



αυτο δεν υποχρεωνει καποιον να μιλαει εξισου συγκεκριμενα,
μπορει να εκφραζει παραλληλα τις δικες του σκεψεις.

Τεχνικα τα φορουμ για αυτο εχουν τα quotes.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εχω μαντικες ικανοτητες,
σε καλυψα???
(εσενα και το υπολοιπο φορουμ???) [/quote]

την ειρωνεια σου να πας να την πουλησεις αλλου το καταλαβες?οταν λεσ κατι,να μπορεις να το αποδειξεις κιολας.

----------


## whitecandle

Εξήγησα ότι μιλάγαμε συγκεκριμένα εκείνη τη στιγμή. Δηλαδή ο άλλος πετάγεται και σου λέει τις σκέψεις του τέτοια σύμπτωση και δεν αναφέρεται σε σένα; Και είμαι περίεργη εγώ που λέω ότι αναφέρεται σε μένα; Θα με τρελάνετε;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

....................

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> την ειρωνεια σου να πας να την πουλησεις αλλου το καταλαβες?οταν λεσ κατι,να μπορεις να το αποδειξεις κιολας.


Demgal κι εγώ τον πιστεύω γιατί ξέρω τι ψέμματα λες, δεν αποκλείεται να είσαι εσύ, άλλος γιατί να το έκανε, δεν είναι ειρωνία, απλώς το είδε και το είπε.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> την ειρωνεια σου να πας να την πουλησεις αλλου το καταλαβες?οταν λεσ κατι,να μπορεις να το αποδειξεις κιολας.
> 
> 
> Demgal κι εγώ τον πιστεύω γιατί ξέρω τι ψέμματα λες, δεν αποκλείεται να είσαι εσύ, άλλος γιατί να το έκανε, δεν είναι ειρωνία, απλώς το είδε και το είπε.


ναι αλλα δε λεει πως το ειδε ουτε μπορει να το αποδειξει,αρα καλυτερα αν μη μιλατε για μενα.

----------


## whitecandle

Ε λογικά στισ 3:30 δεν θα ήσουν μέσα, και στις 3:35 θα σε είδε.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εχω μαντικες ικανοτητες,
> σε καλυψα???
> (εσενα και το υπολοιπο φορουμ???)


την ειρωνεια σου να πας να την πουλησεις αλλου το καταλαβες?οταν λεσ κατι,να μπορεις να το αποδειξεις κιολας. [/quote]


τι μας λες?
αυτη ειναι η εντυπωση μου και αυτο ειδα.
Σιγα μην ερθω να παρω αποτυπωματα,
επισης αν δεν σου αρεσει η ειρωνια μου, μην μου ξαναμιλησεις.

 :Cool:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω ειμαι ολο το 24 ωρο συνδεδεμενος δυστυχως.ποτε δεν ειμαι οffline.και καλο θα ειναι να μη μιλασ με βαση τη λογικη,αλλα με αποδειξεις,αυτο το κανεις συνεχεια και ειναι λαθος.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.

----------


## whitecandle

Εξάλλου το αποδεικνύει και κάτι άλλο. Στις 3:02 έκανα εγώ μια ερώτηση demgal εσύ είσαι; Και δεν μου απάντησες. Και μετά στις 3:46 που έκανε ο κρίνο απάντησες μετά από λίγο στις 3:58 που σημαίνει ότιο ήσουνα μέσα εκείνη την ώρα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

τι μας λες?
αυτη ειναι η εντυπωση μου και αυτο ειδα.
Σιγα μην ερθω να παρω αποτυπωματα,
επισης αν δεν σου αρεσει η ειρωνια μου, μην μου ξαναμιλησεις.

 :Cool:  [/quote]

ρε φιλε δεν εξηγεις ομως πως το ειδες.εγω απ οτι ξερω το φορουμ δεν εχει καμια ειδοποιηση που να δειχνει ποιος συνδεεται ανα πασα στιγμη,εσυ δλδ πως το ειδες?

----------


## whitecandle

Πως δεν έχει;

----------


## whitecandle

Α οπότε τσάμπα ψαχνόμασταν. Αποκαλύφθηκες μόνος σου. Και άρα και όλα τα άλλα που λέγαμε την άλλη φορά φάνηκαν ότι ήταν αλήθεια. Φαίνεται τι χαρακτήρας είσαι, πως σε μεγαλώσανε. Σε λυπάμαι. Εγώ μπορεί να παίρνω χάπια, αλλά είμαι πολύ καλύτερη από σένα.

----------


## elis

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Πρόσεξε πως μιλάς οκ? Άντε εδώ μέσα μπαίνει ο καθέναςε και βγάζει τα κόμπλεξ του.

----------


## whitecandle

Τι με κάνανε σχιζοφρενή ρε; Στα γονίδια μου ήτανε ρε μην σε βρίσω έτσι γεννιέται το 1% του πληθυσμού άμα δεν ξέρεις ρατσιστή της Άρειας φυλής.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



ετσι,
τωρα ηρθες στα ισια σου.


 :Wink:

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε κοίτα την καμπούρα σου λέω εγώ και άστους άλλους ανθρώπους ήσυχους που με την κακία σου φτάνεις από δω μέχρι την Νεάπολη.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



αυτααααααα ειναι,
οσο πας και ανεβαινεις.....

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



βρε χαζε καταρχην το ρηπορτ ειναι αχρηστο,
αλλα και χρησιμοτητα να ειχε, σιγα μην το παταγα.


Αντε χαλαρωσε τωρα.

----------


## whitecandle

Εϊπα εγώ ότι είναι όλοι τρελοί; Και πρόσεξε τα λόγια σου οκ? Δεν είμαστε τρελοί απλά άνθρωποι με πρόβλημα. Αυτά είναι λέξεις της κακιάς κοινωνίας.

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



κοιτα νεο νουμερο,
εγω ειμαι ηδη σβησμενος,
τωρα τα αλλα που λες δεν με απασχολουν.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*. [/quote]


εξυπνε,
εγω δεν κρυβομουν ποτε.
Δεν χαλαρωνεις λιγο γιατι εισαι εκτος εαυτου?


δεν υπαρχει καινουριο μου προφιλ,
ειμαι εκτος φορουμ και τελος.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



κεντρο σε βολευει?

----------


## strangerinthenight

χαχαχαχαχα, οχι ελα λιγο παρακατω :P

----------


## strangerinthenight

ρε τι πλακα που εχετε εδω.....

----------


## strangerinthenight

μισο λεπτο να ποτισω τον κηπο και ερχομαι.....

 :Wink:

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 01/11/2010



εχεις πολυ πλακα.......

αλλα πιο πολυ πλακα ξερεις τι εχει?
οτι το φορουμ αυτο ειναι ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης....

σε καλο μου γελιο που εριξα σημερα.....

----------


## strangerinthenight

δεν μιλαει ε?


:P:P:P

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε άι παράτα μας που θα σου μιλάω κιόλας να σου δίνω αξία. Ναι ρε εγώ θέλω να έχω ένα πρόσωπο δεν είμαι σαν κι εσένα να βρίζω και έχω ένα πρόβλημα, το έχω ανάγκη το φόρουμ, έχεις κανα πρόβλημα; Επειδή εσύ είσαι υγιής και τα \'χεις όλα πάει να πει ότι όλοι είναι καλά. Μην με ξαναπείς ηλίθια γιατί θα σε βρίσω με u2u.

----------


## whitecandle

Αφού είμαι αγάμητη πως με έχει πάρει; Αχαχαχαχα

----------


## whitecandle

Με ποιούς φίλους μου μίλαγες; Ξέρω μόνο με τον Πετράκη που δεν είναι φίλος μου πια και με το Ολγάκι που δεν κοιτάει τα κιλά. Δεν θυμάμαι στο μσν τι είχες δει που λεγόταν. Και μη με λες παλιοχοντρή οκ?

----------


## strangerinthenight

χμμμμ δεν ξερω τι ακριβως σε εχει φτιαξει τοσο ασχημα....
εγω θα σου προτεινα να βγεις εξω για κανα ουζακι να χαλαρωσεις.
Θα σου ελεγα να το πιναμε και μαζι, γιατι κατα τα αλλα εισαι συμπαθητικος, αλλα εισαι και μακρια.

Τεσπα, βγες εξω γιατι σου κανει κακο.
Σε βγαζει εκτος εαυτου ολη αυτη η υποθεση.

----------


## whitecandle

Καλέ τι λες; Τι είχες δει που να ξέρω εγώ τι λες; Όσο για το ότι πηδιέμαι με άλλους από δω ούτε που ισχύει γιατί μένω μακρυά. Ποιό άτομο στο είχε πει ότι είμαι 93 κιλά;

----------


## strangerinthenight

ελα ρε,
σε καμια ωρα θα φυγω, τελειωσα με το ποτισμα και θα βγω εξω.

Λες να ειναι κακο που ημουν τοσα χρονια εδω?

----------


## strangerinthenight

για πηδημα δεν σου εγγυώμαι,
αυτα ειναι δικες σου πληροφοριες.

----------


## whitecandle

Θα μου απαντήσεις;

----------


## whitecandle

Ποιός σου είχε πει ότι είμαι 93 κιλά; Ο Πετράκης;

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε άι παράτα μας που θα ασχολούμαι μαζί σου.

----------


## strangerinthenight

φιλαρακο το τι λεει ο καθενας δεν με απασχολει.
Αμα κατσω και ασχοληθω με κατι τετοιο, δεν θα ειχα αλλο τιποτα να κανω.

----------


## whitecandle

Και τι πάει να πει αυτό ρε ότι ψάχνω για φίλους κακό είναι; Εσύ όλα άσχημα τα βλέπεις και τα δικά σου ωραία. Θα φας βρισίδι τώρα από u2u γιατί εδώ δεν επιτρέπεται. Όσο για το στερημένη, άλλα μου λέγανε.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



το μονο που διαπιστωνω ειναι που εχει καταντησει το φορουμ,
που ημουν καποτε μελος.....


Κριμα γενικως και ειδικως.
Το θετικο ειναι οτι εχω διαγραφει, τουλαχιστον πριν απο ολα αυτα.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



αντε σταματα και εσυ επιτελους.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Διαγραφές θα πέσουν μόνο σε σένα και θα έχεις σε λίγο και δεύτερο u2u.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> αντε σταματα και εσυ επιτελους.


Εγώ να σταματήσω; Πας καλά; Μου έχει κατεβάσει όλο το υβρεολόγιο εδώ πέρα και με μένα τα βάζεις; Για κούνα το κεφάλι σου.

----------


## whitecandle

Τέρμα ως εδώ. Θα δεις τώρα σε u2u.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



ακουσε με,
εγω εχω κανει χειροτερα απο εσενα.....
ομως μαθε στη ζωη σου, οτι οταν ο θυμος σου οδηγείται απο αλλους τοτε εισαι χειραγωγουμενος καταρχην απο τον θυμο σου κατα δευτερον απο εκεινο που σου προκαλει το θυμο.

Το ιδιο λαθος κανει και η λβπ....
και τωρα κανετε σαν τα κοκορια.
Δεν θα βγει κανεις πιο εξυπνος απο ολα αυτα,
αυτο εχω να σου πω.

----------


## whitecandle

Α ώστε μπλόκαρες να μην ακούσεις βρισιές μόνο να δίνεις ξέρεις ε; Θα σε φτιάξω εγώ.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> ακουσε με,
> εγω εχω κανει χειροτερα απο εσενα.....
> ομως μαθε στη ζωη σου, οτι οταν ο θυμος σου οδηγείται απο αλλους τοτε εισαι χειραγωγουμενος καταρχην απο τον θυμο σου κατα δευτερον απο εκεινο που σου προκαλει το θυμο.
> 
> Το ιδιο λαθος κανει και η λβπ....
> και τωρα κανετε σαν τα κοκορια.
> Δεν θα βγει κανεις πιο εξυπνος απο ολα αυτα,
> αυτο εχω να σου πω.


Καλά ρε κρίνο, με συγκρίνεις εμένα με αυτόν; Που από το τίποτα άρχισε να βρίζει με τις χειρότερες βρισιές; Το ίδιο επίπεδο έχουμε;

----------


## whitecandle

Τι να λέω ότι θέλω ρε; Ποιά σκρόφα; Στη μάνα σου μιλάς; Εσύ δεν έβριζες;

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> Καλά ρε κρίνο, με συγκρίνεις εμένα με αυτόν; Που από το τίποτα άρχισε να βρίζει με τις χειρότερες βρισιές; Το ίδιο επίπεδο έχουμε;



αν σε ενδιαφερει να μεινεις στο φορουμ,
φροντισε να μην ξαναπαντησεις,
τοσο απλα.

Εγω δεν συγκρινω τπτ, απλα σου λεω την γνωμη μου.

----------


## dora-agxos

παρακαλειτε ο αντμιν να μην ειναι τοσο φιλοζωος..τον μπογια επειγοντος!

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν είπα τίποτα για τη μάνα σου μην ανησυχείς απλά είπα να μην μου μιλάς λες και με ξέρεις τόσο καλά κατάλαβες; Δεν είμαι η μάνα σου εγώ δεν με ξέρεις και δεν σε ξέρω, μην ασχολείσαι μαζί μου. Γκε γκε; Άντε πια δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις και βγάζεις τα κόμπλεξ σου.

----------


## dora-agxos

λαιτ γιατι δεν μπαινεις στην σαφελαιν να τραβηξεις μια μηνυσαρα?

----------


## whitecandle

Καλό δωράκι αλλά άμα πω ότι με είπε τρελή και πούνε ότι είμαι τρελή μετά τι γίνεται; Πάω τώρα να δω.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Καλό δωράκι αλλά άμα πω ότι με είπε τρελή και πούνε ότι είμαι τρελή μετά τι γίνεται; Πάω τώρα να δω.


ειναι η διωξη εκει δινεις τα κομματια της προσβολης που δεχτηκες κ τα στελνεις.

----------


## strangerinthenight

καλα ειστε και οι δυο τοσο χαζοι,
αλλα και τοσο πιονια?


Ημαρτον πια!

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ναι παρτε φορα ολοι μαζι!!!


αν δεν το κανει αυτη θα το κανω εγω αρκει να μου πει το οκ κ θα δεις μετα τι θα πει φορα..εχεις πιασει τον μισο ποινικο κωδικα!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

χαααχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## dora-agxos

να σε χαιρετε η μανουλα σου,θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ υπερηφανη για το βλασταρι που εκανε..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

και εσενα η δικια σου............

----------


## strangerinthenight

καλα συνεχα εσυ,
μονο να ξερεις, οτι οσο συνεχιζεις τοσο κοροιδο πιανεσαι.

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

θα τα πουμε στα δικαστηρια...

----------


## whitecandle

Οκ ευχαρίστως.

----------


## whitecandle

Καλά δούλευε εσύ.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> θα τα πουμε στα δικαστηρια...


ελπιζω να ειχες καλο αποθεμα απο χαρτι υγειας..γιατι μολις επαθες διαρροιες!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εσυ κυρα δωρα δε μας ειπες?δικηγορος εισαι?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εσυ κυρα δωρα δε μας ειπες?δικηγορος εισαι?


οχι!η αγαμητη ******* που προσφωνησες ειμαι!κ περιμενω καρτερικα τον αντμιν να επιληφθει του θεματος κυριε \"υγιη\"

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ας γελασω!χαχαχαχα

----------


## dora-agxos

ο τελευταιος γελαει καλυτερα..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

αναλογως τι δοντια εχει...

----------


## whitecandle

Τώρα γελάς. Άμα ήσουν όμως άντρας θα τα άφηνες να τα δει το ηλεκτρονικό έγκλημα να σε πιάσει να σε βάλει μέσα που με σκυλόβρισες.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

τι να με κανει????????αχαχαχαχαχαχααχα χαχαχαχχαχχααχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! οιτα μη σε κλεισουν εσενα πουθενα...........

----------


## dora-agxos

λαιτ ετσι ειναι οι αντρες με φουστες..τοσο αντριλικι!αστον κοριτσι μου παμε για αλλα,ας ελπισουμε η φιλοζωικη εταιρια να επιληφθει! :Smile:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

θα μπορουσα να σε βρισω αναλογως αλλα σε λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ....φωναζεις την λαιτ σχιζοφρενη,τρελη,μουρλοχαπ ου..εσυ αναρωτηθηκες σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκεις?σε αυτην των υπανθρωπων!κ αν στα 19 σου βγαζεις αυτη την χολη απο μεσα σου,στα 30 σου τι θα κανεις?φονους?
χρηζεις βοηθειας!κ δεν στο λεω ειρωνικα!αντε γεια.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

το μονο που εχω να σχολιασω ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι 19 αλλα 22.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> τι να με κανει????????αχαχαχαχαχαχααχα χαχαχαχχαχχααχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! οιτα μη σε κλεισουν εσενα πουθενα...........


Σαν που να με κλείσουνε δηλαδή και δεν με έχουν κλείσει έως τώρα;

----------


## dora-agxos

χαιρομαι που η μονη μας διαφωνια ειναι η ηλικια!καλο βραδυ.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

καλο σου βραδυ ΚΥΡΑ ΔΩΡΑ.....

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> θα μπορουσα να σε βρισω αναλογως αλλα σε λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ....φωναζεις την λαιτ σχιζοφρενη,τρελη,μουρλοχαπ ου..εσυ αναρωτηθηκες σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκεις?σε αυτην των υπανθρωπων!κ αν στα 19 σου βγαζεις αυτη την χολη απο μεσα σου,στα 30 σου τι θα κανεις?φονους?
> χρηζεις βοηθειας!κ δεν στο λεω ειρωνικα!αντε γεια.
> 
> ...


αυτα θα τα λυσει ο διαχειριστης λαιτ,κοντη γιορτη!μην ασχολεισαι αλλο.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## curtains

Οσο τροφοδοτειται τοσο θα γραφει κι αυτο αποζητα. Ενιωσα ντροπη η ιδια και μονο που εριξα μια ματια σ\' αυτες τις σελιδες.

----------


## whitecandle

Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι το ότι τροφοδοτούμε ή τι άνθρωπος είναι και τι απόψεις έχει;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

οι αποψεις ειναι ελευθερες για τον καθενα ΚΥΡΑ LIGHTBUEPATH

----------


## curtains

Στο δευτερο ειναι το προβλημα και ειναι κυριως δικο του. Απλα δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλαξουν οι αποψεις του κι ο χαρακτηρας του ετσι. Απλα θα εμπλουτιζεται το φορουμ με ενα ομορφο λεξιλογιο.

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν σου απαντώ εσένα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

μη μου το κανεις αυτο σε παρακαλω..αχχαχαχχαχαχαχαχ ααχχα

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Στο δευτερο ειναι το προβλημα και ειναι κυριως δικο του. Απλα δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλαξουν οι αποψεις του κι ο χαρακτηρας του ετσι. Απλα θα εμπλουτιζεται το φορουμ με ενα ομορφο λεξιλογιο.


Δηλαδή αυτό σε πείραξε βρε curtains; Το ότι με πρόσβαλε δηλαδή; Μα καλά που πήγε η ανθρωπιά και με τη janet τα ίδια με είπε ανέντιμη η άλλη μου λέει έχω λερωμένη τη φωλιά μου αμάν πια!!!!!!!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ελα τσακωσου και με την curtains aaxaaaxxaxaaxaxxaaxxaxaxa

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ελα τσακωσου και με την curtains aaxaaaxxaxaaxaxxaaxxaxaxa


ελα δεν ειναι ολοι του επιπεδου σου ηρεμησε..

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ελα τσακωσου και με την curtains aaxaaaxxaxaaxaxxaaxxaxaxa


Θα το \'θελες πολύ περίπλοκε.

----------


## curtains

Οχι οχι δεν καταλαβες καλα. Θεωρω απαραδεκτα τα οσα διαβασα, τις προσβολες κτλ τα οποια και δε θυμαμαι καλα, γιατι τα διαβασα γρηγορα, δε μπορουσα διαφορετικα. Ηθελα να πω οτι ενας ανθρωπος που μιλαει ετσι, οτι και να πεις εσυ δεν θα εχει νοημα. Αγνοησε οτι λεει, θεωρησε οτι δεν εχουν καμια ισχυ, το καταλαβαινουν και τα αλλα μελη του φορουμ αυτο και προσπαθησε οσο γινεται να μην προσβαλεσαι και να μη δινεις τροφη γιατι θα πει κι αλλα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

περιπλοκη ειναι η κατασταση σου κοριτσι μου

----------


## whitecandle

Μακάρι να το καταλαβαίνουν και οι άλλοι αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλλω γι\'αυτό. Επιπλέον δεν τα διάβασαν και πολλοί και επιπλέον τα σβησε. Εγώ τα λούστηκα, όχι το φόρουμ όπως λες.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> περιπλοκη ειναι η κατασταση σου κοριτσι μου


Εκμεταλλεύεσαι ότι λείπει ο αντμίν και δεν σε έχει κάνει ακόμα μπαν. Κανονικά δεν θα μπορούσες να μου μιλάς τώρα εμένα.

----------


## curtains

Πιστεψε με, καταλαβαινουν, μην αγχωνεσαι  :Smile:  
Και προσπαθησε να μη παιρνεις στα σοβαρα πραγματα που λεει ενας ανθρωπος που μιλαει ετσι και που δε σε γνωριζει. Το θυμο του εκφραζει μαλλον που δεν εχει σχεση ουσιαστικα με εσενα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Πιστεψε με, καταλαβαινουν, μην αγχωνεσαι  
> Και προσπαθησε να μη παιρνεις στα σοβαρα πραγματα που λεει ενας ανθρωπος που μιλαει ετσι και που δε σε γνωριζει. Το θυμο του εκφραζει μαλλον που δεν εχει σχεση ουσιαστικα με εσενα.


ΔΕΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝΟ!λαιτ στοπ τωρα..

----------


## whitecandle

Βρε curtains που το ξέρεις ότι καταλαβαίνουν; Ναι δεν έχει με μένα αλλά εμένα προσβάλλει όμως και κανέναν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει εκτός από τη dora.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΣΤΟΠ LIGHT μιλησε η δικηγορος σου...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΔΕΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝΟ!λαιτ στοπ τωρα..


Δεν κατάλαβα ρε Δώρα μου τη λες κι από πάνω; Εγώ τον εαυτό μου πάω να υπερασπιστώ τι έγκλημα έκανα;

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Βρε curtains που το ξέρεις ότι καταλαβαίνουν; Ναι δεν έχει με μένα αλλά εμένα προσβάλλει όμως και κανέναν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει εκτός από τη dora.



οσο συνεχιζεις τοσο παιρνεις μερος σε ενα παιχνιδι
που δεν οδηγει πουθενα.
Δυστυχως ειναι δυσκολο να το καταλαβεις.
Οταν εισαι μεσα στο κυκλωνα, ολα αυτα σου φαινονται λεπτοιμεριες....

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> Εγώ τον εαυτό μου πάω να υπερασπιστώ τι έγκλημα έκανα;



μαλακια κανεις οχι εγκλημα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Βρε curtains που το ξέρεις ότι καταλαβαίνουν; Ναι δεν έχει με μένα αλλά εμένα προσβάλλει όμως και κανέναν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει εκτός από τη dora.


δεν εχεις καθολου δικιο λαιτ..ολοι καταλαβαινουν κ σε νιωθουν,απλα δεν του δινουν τροφη κ βημα να μιλαει κ ετσι πρεπει..
μην ασχολεισαι με νουμερα..(δεν ειμαστε κ καλες στα μαθηματικα εμεις):P

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Βρε curtains που το ξέρεις ότι καταλαβαίνουν; Ναι δεν έχει με μένα αλλά εμένα προσβάλλει όμως και κανέναν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει εκτός από τη dora.


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## curtains

Οταν καποιος εκφραζεται ετσι, βριζει ετσι και προσβαλει ετσι, κανει μπαμ απο το χιλιομετρο οτι κατι δεν του παει καλα κι οτι αυτα που λεει ειναι μονο για επιθεση, επιδειξη και δεν εχουν καμια σημασια και αληθεια.
Ειναι δυνατον να διαβαζει καποιος τετοια πραγματα και να τα παρει στα σοβαρα? ΟΧΙ
Στοπ

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> Εγώ τον εαυτό μου πάω να υπερασπιστώ τι έγκλημα έκανα;
> 
> ...


ενταξει κρινε..την επομενη θα του στειλουμε ανθοδεσμη!κ σε αυτον κ στον οποιοδηποτε προσβαλλει ψυχικα αρρωστους!!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> μαλακια κανεις οχι εγκλημα.


Να σου πω, δεν δέχομαι να μου τη λέτε και από πάνω, δεν φτάνει που τα άκουσα, δεν σέβεσαι τίποτα μου φαίνεται.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Οταν καποιος εκφραζεται ετσι, βριζει ετσι και προσβαλει ετσι, κανει μπαμ απο το χιλιομετρο οτι κατι δεν του παει καλα κι οτι αυτα που λεει ειναι μονο για επιθεση, επιδειξη και δεν εχουν καμια σημασια και αληθεια.
> Ειναι δυνατον να διαβαζει καποιος τετοια πραγματα και να τα παρει στα σοβαρα? ΟΧΙ
> Στοπ


εσυ τι εχεις σπουδασει δε μας ειπες?νομικη η ψυχολογια¨?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> δεν εχεις καθολου δικιο λαιτ..ολοι καταλαβαινουν κ σε νιωθουν,απλα δεν του δινουν τροφη κ βημα να μιλαει κ ετσι πρεπει..
> μην ασχολεισαι με νουμερα..(δεν ειμαστε κ καλες στα μαθηματικα εμεις):P


Δώρα δεν νομίζω ότι με καταλαβαίνουν ξέρω πολύ καλά τι κυκλοφορεί εκεί έξω και στο site ήδη με τη janet με κατηγόρησαν εκτός από τη Remedy που με υποστήριξε.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



τωρα θες και επεξηγηση?
ουτε ανθοδεσμη μπορεις να στειλεις ουτε να βουλωσεις στομα απο την αλλη.


Να σου πω,
αμα τα αυτονοητα ειναι τοσο δυσκολα,
ε αστο, πες οτι δεν ειπα τπτ.

Εγω αποκλειστηκα απο το φορουμ,
ακριβως για το λογο οτι δεν υπηρχε διαχειριση η και οταν υπηρξε ηταν μεροληπτικη απο χιλιομετρα.
Αν νομιζετε οτι το προβλημα ειναι ο δεμγκαλ,
τοτε ψαχνετε το δεντρο, ενω μπροστα σας ειναι δασος και λετε πουντο?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εμπρος λοιπον ασχολειθειτε ΟΛΟΙ με την κοπελα..δεν ειναι ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΙ ΟΠΟΙΑ!,ειναι η LIGHTBLUEPATH του E-PSYCHOLOGY!!!!!εμπρος λοιπον ΟΛΟΙ δωστε λιγη χαρα σε αυτο το τιμημενο μελος να νιωσει οτι ειναι το ΕΠΙΚΕΝΤΡΟ,αφου του αρεσει..


Τέτοιο μίσος πρώτη φορά βλέπω. Ή μάλλον έχω ξαναδεί στην κοινωνία που ζούμε αλλά έφυγα και ησύχασα. Αυτή τη φορά όμως δεν πρέπει να φύγω εγώ.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Οταν καποιος εκφραζεται ετσι, βριζει ετσι και προσβαλει ετσι, κανει μπαμ απο το χιλιομετρο οτι κατι δεν του παει καλα κι οτι αυτα που λεει ειναι μονο για επιθεση, επιδειξη και δεν εχουν καμια σημασια και αληθεια.
> Ειναι δυνατον να διαβαζει καποιος τετοια πραγματα και να τα παρει στα σοβαρα? ΟΧΙ
> Στοπ
> ...



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αν ενα δεντρο πιασει φωτια τοτε καει κ το δασος!

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



καποια στιγμη ναι, θα γινει και αυτο.
Μεχρι τοτε, να χαμε να λεγαμε....

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.* [/quote]

επειδη θα φαω διαγραφη και επειδη δε με νοιαζει για αυτο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IOYYYYYYYYYIOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYY

FORUM POLICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS IS THE CAPTAIN SPEAKING

ΔΙΑΛΥΘΕΙΤΕ ΗΣΥΧΩΣ, ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ, ΔΙΑΛΥΘΕΙΤΕ ΗΣΥΧΩΣ!!!!!
ΟΙ ΜΠΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΙ Ο ΝΤΕΜΓΚΑΛ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΒΟΥΛΩΣ, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ!!!!!

ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ ΑΣ ΠΡΑΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΣΗ...


ΙΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΙ ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΙΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ

----------


## strangerinthenight

νταξ ρε κολλητε,
μπορουσες και να την κανεις αμα δεν σε φτιαχνει.
Το βρισιμο δεν θα σου φτιαξει την μερα, λεω εγω τωρα....
Εκτος αν ειναι να φας διαγραφη, αφηνεις οτι ενστικτα εχεις και δεν εχεις κρυμμενα μεσα σου.

Ειναι και αυτο μια αποψη.... αλλα δεν συμφωνω.
Προτιμοτερο ειναι να παλεψεις μεσα σου, παρα να αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου χυμα.
Δες το και αλλιως, οτι πραττεις, μπορει να το εισπραξεις αργοτερα πολυ χειροτερα.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ρε συ βλακα,
> εμενα δεν με ενοχλει γιατι βριζεις,
> αλλα πες μου αληθινα,
> για πιο λογο γινεσαι πιονι?


επειδη θα φαω διαγραφη και επειδη δε με νοιαζει για αυτο. [/quote]

ειναι σαν να λες σημερα ειναι η τελευταια μου μερα,παω να σκοτωσω 10 ανθρωπους!δεν με νοιαζει!

απιστευτος ο κοσμος κ ο χαρακτηρας μας..που λεει κ ο μαλαμας!

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ρε συ βλακα,
> εμενα δεν με ενοχλει γιατι βριζεις,
> αλλα πες μου αληθινα,
> ...


ειναι σαν να λες σημερα ειναι η τελευταια μου μερα,παω να σκοτωσω 10 ανθρωπους!δεν με νοιαζει!

απιστευτος ο κοσμος κ ο χαρακτηρας μας..που λεει κ ο μαλαμας! [/quote]


νομιζω οτι αρχισαμε να μιλαμε σοφα
 :Wink:

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ειναι σαν να λες σημερα ειναι η τελευταια μου μερα,παω να σκοτωσω 10 ανθρωπους!δεν με νοιαζει!
> 
> απιστευτος ο κοσμος κ ο χαρακτηρας μας..που λεει κ ο μαλαμας!


Αχαχαχα πες τα ρε Δώρα!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

μα ποιος σου ειπε οτι θα ειναι η τελευταια μου μερα??????????????χααχχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχαα.............

----------


## strangerinthenight

εγω οχι,
απλα με το βρισιδι δεν προσθετεις κατι, σε οτιδηποτε.
Ουτε καν εκεινον που βριζεις δεν μειωνεις.


Στο λεω γιατι εγω εχω κανει χειροτερα
και αν σου μιλαω ειναι γιατι καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις.
Καταλαβαινω ομως και την λβπ οχι μονο εσενα.

----------


## whitecandle

Μπράβο ρε κρίνο να σε χαρώ μου είπε τον εξάψαλμο και με καταλαβαίνεις κι εμένα αλλά και αυτόν. Τι να σου πω τώρα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ρε κρινο ασχολεισου ΜΟΝΟ μαζι της!!!μην τησ χαλας το χατιρι...

----------


## strangerinthenight

εμμμ για σκεψου,
εχει καποιο νοημα που σε βριζει?
σε ξερει? σε εχει δει?
πανω σε τι σε βριζει? επειδη βλεπει τα κειμενα σου στην οθονη?
ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο ε?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ρε κρινο ασχολεισου ΜΟΝΟ μαζι της!!!μην τησ χαλας το χατιρι...



σου ειπα να μην γινεσαι πιονι,
δεν το καταλαβαινεις......

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> εμμμ για σκεψου,
> εχει καποιο νοημα που σε βριζει?
> σε ξερει? σε εχει δει?
> πανω σε τι σε βριζει? επειδη βλεπει τα κειμενα σου στην οθονη?
> ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο ε?


Άσε μας ρε κρίνο που μου τη λες και από πάνω, παίρνεις και τη μεριά του θύτη τώρα να πούμε..... τι να σου πω πια. Έλεος μόνο

----------


## Remedy

_Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> εμμμ για σκεψου,
> εχει καποιο νοημα που σε βριζει?
> σε ξερει? σε εχει δει?
> πανω σε τι σε βριζει? επειδη βλεπει τα κειμενα σου στην οθονη?
> ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο ε?


κρινε παρε το φιλαρακι σου,το κολληταρι σου κ ασε την λαιτ!γιατι αν ειχες μυαλο κ εσυ θα απαντουσες αναλογως!σε ανθρωπο με προβληματα δεν μιλαμε ετσι οκ??τελειωνει το θεμα!

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Δώρα δεν είναι το θέμα άνθρωπος με προβλήματα γενικά σε άνθρωπο δεν μιλάμε έτσι δεν ξέρω για ποιόν λες για τον κρίνο ή για τον άλλον..

----------


## dora-agxos

ιουιου κλεισε κ το θεμα κ φωναξε τον μπογια επιτελους!

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Δώρα δεν είναι το θέμα άνθρωπος με προβλήματα γενικά σε άνθρωπο δεν μιλάμε έτσι δεν ξέρω για ποιόν λες για τον κρίνο ή για τον άλλον..


σωστα λαιτ..λαθος διατυπωση δικη μου.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> εμμμ για σκεψου,
> εχει καποιο νοημα που σε βριζει?
> σε ξερει? σε εχει δει?
> ...



εμ πες το οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις, αλλιως θα εγραφες?
το θεμα καλη μου δορα,
θα τελειωνε αν κλειδονωταν εδω και πολλες σελιδες.
Το οτι δεν εχει κλειδωθει, προφανως δεν σου λεει και τιποτα.
Αλλα σου τα ειπα και πριν,
ασχολησε με το τι κανει το δεντρο και μου απαντας για κολληταρια.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ιουιου κλεισε κ το θεμα κ φωναξε τον μπογια επιτελους!



φρακαρε η σειρηνα της....

χαχαχα α καλοοοοοοοοοο!


ψιτ, κανε ενα ιου να σε δω....

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σου απαντησα για το δεντρο!κλεινει το θεμα!

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε κρίνο όλο βλακείες λες. Τι σχέση έχει ότι έπρεπε να είχε κλειδωθεί το θέμα με το ότι τον λες εσύ κολλητάρι και τον υποστηρίζεις;

----------


## strangerinthenight

εισαι χαζη νομιζω.....
Ειναι υπευθυνος ο δεμγκαλ που σε βριζει,
η οτι υπαρχει η πλατφορμα για να σε βριζει?
Αν δεν υπηρχε η πλατφορμα πως θα σε εβριζε?

Αν υποθεσουμε οτι σε εβριζε στο μσν,
δεν θα τον εκανες μπλοκ και θα σχολαγε ο γαμος?
Εδω δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις μπλοκ?

Αλλα αν ειχες μυαλο θα καταλαβαινες τι σου λεω απο το μεσημερι,
μαλλιασε η γλωσσα μου.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ιουιου κλεισε κ το θεμα κ φωναξε τον μπογια επιτελους!


φυγετε ολοι ΤΩΡΑ και θα κλεισει μονο του το θεμα.
τι καθεστε και καμαρωνετε τον κρινο που ολο τον κλωτσανε κι ολο εδω ειναι, να δινει συμβουλες στον αλλο για δημιουργικο πανικο και του απαντατε κιολας?
αφηστε τους να τα βρουνε οι δυο τους που καταλαβαινονται και κατα προτιμηση μακρια απο δω....

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε κρίνο όμως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν τέτοια άτομα; Κι εσύ να τα υποστηρίζεις;

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ιουιου κλεισε κ το θεμα κ φωναξε τον μπογια επιτελους!
> 
> 
> ...



χαχαχαχαχαχα α καλοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!


ελα παμε,
ιουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ιουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## curtains

Ενδεχεται να κανω και λαθος, αλλα εγω δεν καταλαβα οτι ο κρινο υποστηριζει καποιον.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ρε κρίνο όμως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν τέτοια άτομα; Κι εσύ να τα υποστηρίζεις;


λες να υποστηριζω οτι σε βριζει?
ελα ξεκολα επιτελους ε?

Οσο για το αν θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν τετοια ατομα,
τι εννοεις?
Να ζουν και να υπαρχουν?
Να υπαρχουν σε φορουμ?
τι ακριβως?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ιουιου κλεισε κ το θεμα κ φωναξε τον μπογια επιτελους!
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> λες να υποστηριζω οτι σε βριζει?
> ελα ξεκολα επιτελους ε?
> 
> Οσο για το αν θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν τετοια ατομα,
> τι εννοεις?
> Να ζουν και να υπαρχουν?
> Να υπαρχουν σε φορουμ?
> τι ακριβως?


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Ενδεχεται να κανω και λαθος, αλλα εγω δεν καταλαβα οτι ο κρινο υποστηριζει καποιον.



εκεινο που υποστηριζω ειναι οτι και οι δυο ειναι θυματα μιας καταστασης και οτι θα γινουν σοφοτεροι αν το καταλαβουν.


Τεσπα δεν μπηκα για να κανω τον διαιτητη σε κανενα στο θεμα,
τσακωθειτε οσο θελετε, εγω αλλωστε ειμαι εκτος.
Μπηκα γιατι παλι η διαχειριση μου δημιουργει προβληματα και ασχοληθηκα και με το συμβαν τυχαια.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> τι καθεστε και καμαρωνετε τον κρινο που ολο τον κλωτσανε κι ολο εδω ειναι, να δινει συμβουλες στον αλλο για δημιουργικο πανικο και του απαντατε κιολας?




ετσι ρε γουσταρουνε να με καμαρωνουνε,
τραβας ζορι?


αει κανε κανα ιου τωρα να ισιωσεις.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> Εσύ δεν λες ότι τον καταλαβαίνεις από το μεσημέρι; Γενικά δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν καθόλου, να μην μεγαλώνουν έτσι αλλιώς να \'ναι φυλακή να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο.



ο κοσμος δεν υπαρχει για να υπαρχουν αυτοι που μας βολευουν, σορρυ αλλα δεν παιζει ετσι.

Καταλαβαινω πως μπηκε στο τριπακι να βριζει,
δεν σημαινει οτι δικαιολογω κιολας.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



πεταχτηκες και εσυ,
δεν αντεξες ε?


:P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Συνέχισε να λες εσύ.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> αφηστε τους να τα βρουνε οι δυο τους που καταλαβαινονται και κατα προτιμηση μακρια απο δω....


 [/quote]



ιουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ιουυυυυυυυυυυυυυιου ιουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυ



FREEZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> ο κοσμος δεν υπαρχει για να υπαρχουν αυτοι που μας βολευουν, σορρυ αλλα δεν παιζει ετσι.
> 
> Καταλαβαινω πως μπηκε στο τριπακι να βριζει,
> δεν σημαινει οτι δικαιολογω κιολας.


Α δηλαδή να υποστώ εγώ την μαλακία του καθένα ε; Να με βρίζει ασύστολα ε; Ή έστω και ένα τρελή να με πει λίγο είναι; Πως το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό ότι μπήκε στο τρυπάκι να βρίζει; Είχε λόγο;;;;;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

α γυναικα ειναι?και εσυ εχεις ελλειψη κυρα REMEDY.................????????

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



εισαι πιτσιρικας τι να σε κανω?
και το αιμα σου κυκλοφορει πιο πολυ κατω παρα πανω....
Αμα ερχοσουν σε αλλες εποχες, θα σε μαθαινα βα βριζεις χωρις να πετας ουτε μια βρισια.
Αλλα εσυ μονο το γαμησε τους εχεις μαθει.
Χαλαρωσε και δεν θα παθεις κατι, ακου και ενα μεγαλυτερο σου.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

οκ  :Smile:

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Α δηλαδή να υποστώ εγώ την μαλακία του καθένα ε; Να με βρίζει ασύστολα ε; Ή έστω και ένα τρελή να με πει λίγο είναι; Πως το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό ότι μπήκε στο τρυπάκι να βρίζει; Είχε λόγο;;;;;



οχι με ακριβεια δεν ξερω τι λογο ειχε,
και να σου πω κιολας δεν μας ενδιαφερει ο λογος, εκεινος τον γνωριζει.
Κανενας δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σε μειωσει η να σε χαρακτηρισει, ειτε εσενα ειτε τον οποιοδηποτε.

Σου ειπα ομως το εξης απλο και ΔΕΝ το καταλαβαινεις.
Αν ολα αυτα στα εκανε σε ενα μσν, πως θα αντιδρουσες?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
> 
> 
> ...


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> οχι με ακριβεια δεν ξερω τι λογο ειχε,
> και να σου πω κιολας δεν μας ενδιαφερει ο λογος, εκεινος τον γνωριζει.
> Κανενας δεν εχει δικαιωμα να σε μειωσει η να σε χαρακτηρισει, ειτε εσενα ειτε τον οποιοδηποτε.
> 
> Σου ειπα ομως το εξης απλο και ΔΕΝ το καταλαβαινεις.
> Αν ολα αυτα στα εκανε σε ενα μσν, πως θα αντιδρουσες?


Εννοείται θα τον έκανα μπλοκ και delete αλλά λυπάμαι που υπάρχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> α γυναικα ειναι?και εσυ εχεις ελλειψη κυρα REMEDY.................????????



νταξ, της κοπηκε η φορα,
παλια που ημουν μελος ειχε να λεει, τωρα μαζευτηκε.

 :Wink:

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοείται θα τον έκανα μπλοκ και delete



και τωρα που δεν μπορεις,
πως θα το λυσεις το προβλημα?
Δεν επρεπε να εκανες self block - delete?

----------


## strangerinthenight

lightbluepath,


ωρα για ασκησεις εδαφους....
 :Smile:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

τι να πει ρε κρινο δλδ?τι ειναι δικηγορος?ΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΥΡΑ REMEDY??????ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?????????????????????ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ....

----------


## curtains

Αυτο ηθελε μωρε. Λιγη πατρικη στοργη και καθοδηγηση. Και εγινε ολοκληρο θεμα :P.
Εν παση περιπτωσει, υπαρχουν και τοιχοι, σκουπιδοτενεκεδες, πορτες κτλ εκτος απο τη λαιτ.

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

οτι ασχοληθηκα πολυ εχεις δικαιο....
ειχα και καιρο να γραψω, μολις γυρισα απο διακοπες και ειμαι σε φορμα.
Αλλα θυμο? που τον ειδες?
Απο τα πολλα προβατακια στη θαλασσα εχει χαλαρωσει αρκετα το μυαλο μου.

Ρε συ δωρα,
σε ενδιαφερει να βλεπεις περα απο την οθονη?
ΟΧΙ.
Αλλα αν με ρωτας καλα κανεις.
Εγω ομως βλεπω.


Και επειδη παραειδα,
παω να δω και μια ταινια, να αραξω γιατι με εφαγε το πληκτρολογιο.
Στο μεταξυ αν το νικ μου ζησει μεχρι αυριο θα απαντησω,
αν τα τιναξει και φαει μπαν, ζωη σε λογου μας.....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> γαμησε τους ρε κρινο,για τον πουτσο ειναι ολοι τους εδω.και αυτος ο REMEDY τι ειναι?ο ιουιου ο μπουφος?
> 
> 
> ...


αχμ
ναι...
δυστυχως για σενα, το φορουμ εδηλωσε οτι δεν επιθυμει ουτε την παρουσια σου ουτε και τα μαθηματα σου,οποτε αντι να βολοδερνεις εδω μεσα που εισαι ανεπιθυμητος, παρε το φιλαρακι σου και σ αλλη παραλια  :Wink:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εσυ δε μας ειπες ΚΥΡΑ REMEDY,εχεις καμια ελλειψη που να μπορουμε να την συμπληρωσουμε εγω και ο κρινο?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εσυ δε μας ειπες ΚΥΡΑ REMEDY,εχεις καμια ελλειψη που να μπορουμε να την συμπληρωσουμε εγω και ο κρινο?


ναι,αμε!!!
με το που βλεπω τις ασυναρτησιες και των δυο σας παθαινει ελλειμα η αισθητικη μου.
μολις φατε το επομενο μπαν, θα αποακατασταθει η βλαβη...
αν στο μεταξυ, φυγετε μονοι σας, θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα για ολους....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> και νομιζεις οτι το μπαν θα με συγκινησει?και εγω σου λεω οτι αυριο παλι θα μιλαμε...


δεν με ενδιαφερει ο συναισθηματικος σου κοσμος, αγνωστε.
να απαλλαγουμε απο τις αντιαισθητικες σου κορωνες ενδιαφερομαι
*κι αυτο, θα γινει συντομα και στο υπογραφω...*
ποσως με ενδιαφερει αν κανεις αλλα χιλια νικ παριστανοντας την κοτα.
αηδιες δεν θελω να βλέπω γραμμενες...τα υπολοιπα δεν με αφορουν...

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


αυτο για να μη σε βαλω στον πειρασμο να σβηνεις παλι τις κουτσουλιες σου,οπως εκανες με τα υπολοιπα μηνυματα σου, που επισης διασωθηκαν ,οποτε αδικος ο κοπος σου
(οι κοτες σβηνουν και κρυβονται, αν σου θιυμιζει κατι αυτο, δεν φταιω εγω)

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

και λοιπον?τι?,υποννοεις κατι?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> και λοιπον?τι?,υποννοεις κατι?


αστο κοριτσακι εισαι αλλου για αλλου..κυρια ντεμγκαλ η πορτα της εξοδου σας περιμενει..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

οτι πεις αγραμματη νοσοκομα....

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> οτι πεις αγραμματη νοσοκομα....


να ευχεσαι να μην πεσεις σε αγραμματη νοσοκομα υπανθρωπακι..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

μπα....παω σε ιδιωτικα εγω,δεν παω σε χασαπικα,γιατι μαλλον σε χασαπικο θα δουλευεις για να εισαι ολη μερα εδω μεσα...

----------


## dora-agxos

εισαι για λυπηση κοριτσακι..

----------


## whitecandle

Έλεος.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> τι ελεος εσυ?εσυ λαιτ δουλευεις η παιρνεις καμια συνταξη?


Δεν θα το πω σε σένα.

----------


## whitecandle

Να μην σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.

----------


## Χάιντι

Όλα αυτά που μας αναφέρεις εδώ έγιναν σε ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις τί μας τα μεταφέρεις εδώ? Δημοσιευεις ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις?Αν είναι δυνατόν?

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε δεν μας παρατάς κι εσύ λέω εγώ; Αντε γιατί πολλοί μαζευτήκατε.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αχμ
> ναι...
> δυστυχως για σενα, το φορουμ εδηλωσε οτι δεν επιθυμει ουτε την παρουσια σου ουτε και τα μαθηματα σου,οποτε αντι να βολοδερνεις εδω μεσα που εισαι ανεπιθυμητος, παρε το φιλαρακι σου και σ αλλη παραλια



αχμμμ να στο πω αλλιως,
αν το μαγαζακι σας, μπορουσε να συνεχισει την πορεια του χωρις να ασχολειται με την αφεντια μου, σημερα δεν θα χαλαγα τα πανεμορφα δαχτυλακια μου στο πληκτρολογιο, got it?

αρα παμε απο την αρχη,
1. το τι εχει δηλωσει το φορουμ δεν με ενδιαφερει οπως δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ειμαι ανεπιθυμητος.
2. Οσο θα διαβαζω σχολια για μενα θα ασχολουμε και αυτο δεν ειναι κατι που ειναι στο χερι το δικο σου η καποιου αλλου.
3. και πιο σοβαρο, σου απαντω εντελως ασκοπα μιας και δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα για ολα αυτα, δηλαδη σου γραφω εντελως ασκοπα μιας και το προβλημα μου δεν μπορεις να το λυσεις.


Επι της ουσιας,
τραβα να δεις αν ερχομαι.

Μερσις.


ΥΓ....... το καλυτερο απο ολα, ειναι η συμπεριφορα σου, που εχει γινει υποδειγμα ενω οσο με αφορα λεω οτι μου κατεβαινει και στα παπαρια μου. Θυμασαι καποτε που σου ειχα πει οτι θα γινεις αρσακειαδα?
Παντοτε βγαινω σωστος, απλα μπορει να αργησω λιγο.....

 :Wink:

----------


## strangerinthenight

κατα τα αλλα,
βλεπω μια ωραια ταινια,
την συνιστω,


το Into the Storm
αναφερεται στη ζωη του τσωρτσιλ....

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ξερεις τι θα μου κανεις και εσυ και οι αλλοι..

----------


## elis

τι θα σου κανουμε;

----------


## elis

δε μου ελυσεσ την απορια ομωσ μπορεισ να πλακωθεισ;τοση αντριλα μηπωσ κρυβεται που θενα και δε μπορεισ να τι βγαλεισ;

----------


## curtains

> _Originally posted by pad_
> τι θα σου κανουμε;


Aυτο το καταλαβα κι εγω.
Θα του κλ@@με τ\' @@@...

Εχει πολυ πλακα κι εγω καπως βαριεμαι.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by pad_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*ι


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

καλα μαλλον δεν καταλαβαινεισ καλα οταν σου κανουν μια ερωτηση δε σε ρωτησα αυτο σε ρωτησα πολυ απλα αν μπορεισ να πλακωθεισ πραγμα που μου φαινεται δυσκολο με το προβλημα σου πιοσ μιλησε πρωτοσ αστο γιατι εσυ μιλησεσ γενικα αρα τουσ πιανεισ ολουσ και δευετερον καπου με εβρισεσ και μενα και βαριεμαι να το ψαχνω λοιπον περιμενω μια απαντηση

----------


## curtains

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ρε φιλαρακι αν εσυ εχεις τη μυγα και μυγιαζεσαι αυτο ειναι προβλημα σου,εγω μιλουσα με την αλλη,δε μιλησα γενικα στην αρχη απλα εσυ ηθελες να το παιξεις εξυπνακιας και πεταχτηκες σαν την ******,ενταξει?και εγω σε εβρισα αφου ηδη εσυ πρωτος ποσταρες αυτο πιο πανω,για αυτο φιλαρακο μην το ψαχνεις παραπανω.τι απαντηση περιμενεις ρε φιλε?να σου πω αν μπορω να πλακωθω περιμενεις να σου απαντησω?γιατι εσυ τι ζορι τραβας?

----------


## curtains

Ειναι καποιες λεξεις που φανταζομαι πως θα γεμιζει το στομα σας οταν τις λετε (ακομα κι οταν τις γραφετε). Μπορω να το καταλαβω αυτο. Αλλα αμεσα ειναι ακομη πιο ωραια. Απο κοντα δηλαδη, σε καμια φιλεναδα ή φιλεναδο.
Αν δεν υπαρχει ευκαιρη-ος, οπως ειπα πριν και σε κανεναν καδο.
Ετσι χανει τη γοητεια της η βωμολοχια μωρε.

----------


## elis

αναρωτιεμαι ρε φιλε νοιαζομαι για την πληρη αναπτυξη του θεματοσ εσυ ειπεσ οτι θα πλακωθεισ και μου κανει εντυπωση γι αυτο τιποτα παραπανω γενικα να σε πληροφορησω οτι το μυνημα μου δε πηγαινε ολο σε σενα οι πρωτεσ σειρεσ ειναι για αλλου τωρα απο εκει και περα δεν ειχε τιποτα το υβριστικο μεσα το νοημα ηταν οτι εισαι απαραδεκτοσ γι αυτα που λεσ εσυ μετα με εβρισεσ και γι αυτο ασχοληθηκα και μαζι σου επισησ γενικα ετσι γινεται στο φορουμ λεει καποιοσ κατι κι υπολοιποι πεταγονται για να αλλαξει αυτο πρεπει να καταργηθουν βασικοι κανονεσ επικοινωνιασ στο φορουμ η απαντηση ποια ειναι τελικα μπορεισ να πλακωθεισ;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ρε φιλε εισαι ΚΑΙ δυσλεκτικος??αυτα που γραφεις δεν βγαζουν νοημα,μαθε να γραφεις σωστα,να βαζεις κανενα κομμα και καμια τελεια.εσυ φιλε να νοιαζεσαι για τον εαυτο σου και να μη πεταγεσαι σαν σφηνο****** οταν βλεπεις να τσακωνονται καποιοι αλλοι,καταλαβες?το ποστ σου ελεγε καθαρα οτι πρεπει να παρω τα χαπια μου και να μην μου ανεβει η πιεση,αν αυτο δεν ηταν προκληση απο την μερια σου,τοτε τι ειναι?

----------


## curtains

Μονο προκληση δεν ειναι. Θα ελεγα υποταγη. Γενικα μιλωντας τα πιονια υποτασσονται.

----------


## elis

που την ειδεσ την προκληση αληθεια ειπα δεν παιρνεισ χαπια για την πιεση;και δευτερον οταν το λεω εγω ειναι προκληση οταν εσυ λεσ κατι αντιστοιχο τι ειναι;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*[/quote]

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by pad_
> που την ειδεσ την προκληση αληθεια ειπα δεν παιρνεισ χαπια για την πιεση;και δευτερον οταν το λεω εγω ειναι προκληση οταν εσυ λεσ κατι αντιστοιχο τι ειναι;


οχι ρε φιλε δεν παιρνω χαπια για την πιεση,γιατι δεν εχω πιεση,αλλα εσυ ειπες να παρω τα μουρλοχαπα μου,αρα μην τα αλλαζεις τωρα φιλαρακο,να εχεις τα αρχιδια να παραδεχεσαι αυτα που λες,καταλαβες?δλδ αλλοι που παιρνουν χαπια για την πιεση,παιρνουν μουρλοχαπα??εσυ δλδ τι πρεπει να πεις οτι παιρνεις?,με τα χαπια που παιρνεις??

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Μονο προκληση δεν ειναι. Θα ελεγα υποταγη. Γενικα μιλωντας τα πιονια υποτασσονται.


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

εγω χωθηκα ρε φιλε γιατι οταν βριζεισ γενικα τουσ ψυχωτικουσ βριζεισ και μενα επιπλεον η συμπεριφορα σου ηταν προκλητικη οπωσ και συ παραδεχτηκεσ διακρινω παντωσ οτι οταν δεν ξερεισ με πιον μιλασ φυλαγεσαι δεν εισαι τοσο εκδηλωτικοσ ασ πουμε οσο εισαι οταν μιλασ με καποιον που ξερεισ και ειδικα με κοριτσια μηπωσ αυτο σημαινει οτι οταν ζορισουν τα πραγματα αγχωνεσαι υπερβολικα και δε θεσ να το τραβηξεισ μεχρι εκει;σου ειπα παντωσ εγω δεν ειμαι προκλητικοσ χρησιμοποιησα τισ λεξεισ για τα ψυχοφαρμακα που χρησιμοποιησεσ κι εσυ για να καταλαβεισ πιο ευκολα και κατα τα αλλα ειπα αληθεια γιατι δεν το παιρνεισ σαν φιλικη συμβουλη και το παιρνεισ τοσο στραβα

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ρε φιλε δεν εβρισα γενικα,εγω εβρισα ειδικα στην αρχη την συγκεκριμενη.τι εννοεις ρε φιλε φυλαγομαι?απο ποιον?

----------


## elis

τελοσ παντων δεν με πιανεισ και περασε κι η ωρα καληνυχτα και πηγαινε για υπνο γιατι γενικα τα ξενυχτια οι καφεδεσ και τα τσιγαρα προκαλουν ψυχικη αναστατωση που δεν ειναι καλο για την περιπτωση σου αυξανει τισ πιθανοτητεσ για κριση αγχουσ

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

φιλαρακο μου δυστυχως για σενα δεν κανω τπτ απο τα παραπανω,εσυ κοιτα να μην τα κανεις γιατι το καπνισμα,η χρηση αλκοολ και καφεινης αυξανει και επιδεινωνει τις ηδη υπαρχουχες ψυχωσεις.

----------


## curtains

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Μονο προκληση δεν ειναι. Θα ελεγα υποταγη. Γενικα μιλωντας τα πιονια υποτασσονται.
> 
> 
> εσυ τι εισαι,η συνεχεια-αντιγραφη του κρινο??αντε βγαλε το σκασμο και εσυ.


Χεχ. Οχι δεν ειμαι κατι τετοιο. Δανειστηκα απλως μια λεξη που φανταζομαι οτι ανηκει σε ολους. Εγω αστροναυτης ειμαι.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ρε φιλε δεν εβρισα γενικα,εγω εβρισα ειδικα στην αρχη την συγκεκριμενη.


Demgal,όχι δεν έβρισες μόνο ειδικά αλλά και γενικότατα.
Όταν η αναφορά γίνεται σε μουρλόχαπα(απ\'την πολύ αρχή μάλιστα) και το \'ισχυρό\' σου επιχείρημα είναι πως εσύ δεν είσαι κανένας καχεκτικός επειδή ποστάρεις που και που εδώ και ότι δεν είσαι ψυχασθενής,αυτό που φαίνεται είναι ένας ισχυρός ρατσισμός για τους ψυχικά νοσούντες και μια απέχθεια και απαξίωση των μελών αυτού του φόρουμ.

Καταλαβαίνω πως χθες βγήκες εκτός εαυτού και κατέβασες ότι καντίλια υπήρχαν,νιώθοντας μαλιστα και μάγκας και άτρωτος(αν και μόλις άκουσες τη λέξη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος πήγαν οι διαγραφές σύννεφο...)
αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω εφόσον τέτοιες απόψεις έχεις καταβάθος και πλέον φανερά για τα μέλη του φόρουμ(εφόσον όλοι από κάτι πάσχουμε)τι κάνεις εδώ 24 ώρες το 24ωρο...?

----------


## whitecandle

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είχε λόγο να κατεβάσει καντήλια εχτές και να με μειώσει με όποιο τρόπο μπορούσε και η επίθεση ήταν και ειδική και γενική. Μου αρέσει που είπε εμένα εξαρτημένη και ξεκωλιάρα τρελή στο ίδιο ποστ επειδή γράφω στο φόρουμ και δεν κοιτάει τα μούτρα του που από το πρωί μέχρι τις 3 το βράδυ είναι μέσα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> και η επίθεση ήταν και ειδική και γενική.


ναι,έχεις δίκιο.το διόρθωσα...

----------


## whitecandle

Περισσότερο ειδική ήταν βέβαια, το μόνο που είδα να λέει γενικό ήταν στον pad ότι είστε όλοι τρελοί και σχιζοφρενείς, δεν είδα κάτι άλλο. Όλα τα άλλα ήταν σε μένα τα περισσότερα και μετά στον κρίνο και στους άλλους. :@

----------


## Remedy

παιδια , εχετε συνειδητοποιησει οτι εχουμε κανει προσωπο της ημερας, καποιον που προφανως στην πραγματικη του ζωη δεν μπορει να απασχολησει κανεναν και το κανει με αυτον τον ανωριμο τροπο στο ιντερνετ κι ακομα μιλαμε γι αυτον παρα την ελλειψη αξιας του???
αφηστε τα ποστ ως εχουν, εχουν παει ολα στην διαχειρηση, οποιος θεωρει οτι θιχτηκε ανεπανορθωτα ας παει στην διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος και κατα τα λοιπα, μολις γυρισει η διαχειριση απο την θαλασσα θα φαει μπαν και τελος...
ας μη μιλαμε αλλο γι αυτον. ας τον αφησουμε στην δυστυχια του και την ανυπαρξια του.
μονο δυστυχης μπορει να ειναι ενας τοσο συμπλεγματικος ανθρωπος...

μη κανουμε τωρα μαγκες αυτους που εξω δεν τολμανε ουτε το βλεμα τους να σηκωσουν στον συνομιλητη τους κι εδω καμωνονται οτι ειναι καποιοι βριζοντας γυναικες και ασθενεις...δηλαδη...κριμα τον χρονο σας...

----------


## elis

βασικα φιλε ντεμγκαλ δε πρεπει να εισαι και το πιο κοφτερο μυαλο που υπαρχει με ολα τα μυνηματα μου χθεσ προσπαθουσα να σε οδηγησω σε μια κατασταση που ειχα στο μυαλο μου χωρισ να σε βρισω αλλα δε καταλαβεσ τιποτα βλεπω η σεροτονίνη σου να ειναι αυξημενη στον φλοιόν του μετωπιαίου λοβού, τον θάλαμο και την παρεγκεφαλίδα επισησ αυξημενη και η ντοπαμινη Επιπροσθέτως, επί του χολινεργικού συστήματος σαν να ελάττωθηκαν οι νικοτινικοι υποδοχέις α4 και β2 εχει επηρεαστει και η νορεπινεφρινη σου Τα διεγείρovτα αμιvoξέα, γλoυταμιvικό και ασπαρτικό καθωσ και τα vευρoπεπτίδια σου μηπωσ να πασ σε ενα γιατρο να τα κοιταξεις;πληροφοριακα σου λεω οτι και παλι σε βριζω μια που δε θα το καταλαβεισ

----------


## whitecandle

Remedy όμως τα έσβησε τα μηνύματα και δεν μπορεί να τα δει η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος δυστυχώς θα τα σβήσει και η διαχείριση και σκ...
Χαχαχα pad.

----------


## Remedy

απ οτι ξερω λμπ , τα μηνυματα δεν σβηνονται απο τον σερβερ του σαιτ,οποτε οποιος εχει εννομο συμφερον μπορει να τα βρει, αλλα εκτος αυτου, τα περισσοτερα σωζονται στα κουοτ που εχουν γινει απο μας. κι αυτα μονο αρκουν για πολλες κλωτσιες και νομικα και με οποιον τροπο θελησει κανεις...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> απ οτι ξερω λμπ , τα μηνυματα δεν σβηνονται απο τον σερβερ του σαιτ,οποτε οποιος εχει εννομο συμφερον μπορει να τα βρει, αλλα εκτος αυτου, τα περισσοτερα σωζονται στα κουοτ που εχουν γινει απο μας. κι αυτα μονο αρκουν για πολλες κλωτσιες και νομικα και με οποιον τροπο θελησει κανεις...


Λίγα έχουν σωθεί από αυτά που με έβρισε εμένα δυστυχώς. Ούτε το 1/10!Μακάρι να τα δώσει ο αντμίν τι να πω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> απ οτι ξερω λμπ , τα μηνυματα δεν σβηνονται απο τον σερβερ του σαιτ,οποτε οποιος εχει εννομο συμφερον μπορει να τα βρει, αλλα εκτος αυτου, τα περισσοτερα σωζονται στα κουοτ που εχουν γινει απο μας. κι αυτα μονο αρκουν για πολλες κλωτσιες και νομικα και με οποιον τροπο θελησει κανεις...
> 
> 
> Λίγα έχουν σωθεί από αυτά που με έβρισε εμένα δυστυχώς. Ούτε το 1/10!Μακάρι να τα δώσει ο αντμίν τι να πω.


κοιτα
ο αντμιν και καθε αντμιν, δεν τα δινει ετσι, στον καθενα που θελει η που φωναζει, πρεπει να υπαρχει εννομο συμφερον...
υπαρχουν ομως τα στοιχεια στον σερβερ, ακομα και τα σβησμενα...
δεν ειναι στο χερι του να μη τα δωσει, αλλα πρεπει να κινηθει μια νομικη διαδικασια=εντολη εισαγγελεα...
αν στην διωξη ηλ. εγκληματος ειναι πιο απλα τα πραγματα, δεν το ξερω, δοκιμασε το αν νομιζεις οτι εχει νοημα.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> κι αυτα μονο αρκουν για πολλες κλωτσιες και νομικα και με οποιον τροπο θελησει κανεις...



καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει η σοβαροτητα να πρυτανευσει περα απο τα ουρλιαχτα, νομιζω?


Για να γινει αρση απορρητου στο ιντερνετ,
πρεπει να υπαρχει υποννοια οτι τελειται κακουργημα.
Δηλαδη αν εγω γραψω, οτι σκοπευω να κανω κακο στην ταδε χρηστρια και αυτο γινεται με σοβαροτητα, τοτε υπαρχει θεμα για αρση του απορρητου που οδηγει στο σπιτι μου.
Αλλιως τα υπολοιπα περι συκοφαντικης δυσφημησης και γενικως σε πλημεληματα δε νοειται αρση του απορρητου.
Για αυτο τα φορουμ εχουν διαχειριση και εφοσον το θεωρουν σκοπιμο προστατευουν τα μελη τους απο κακοβουλες επιθεσεις.


Σταματηστε λοιπον την παπαρολογια, περι νομικων οδων, η τουλαχιστον συμβουλευτειτε ενα ειδικο δικηγορο σε τετοια θεματα να σας τα επιβεβιωσει.




Βεβαια τωρα με τα μπλογκς,
εχει ξανανοιξει η συζητηση περι δυσφημησης και αρση του απορρητου, αλλα αυτη η κουβεντα παει πολυ μακρια και ειναι αρκετα μπλεγμενη.
Τουλαχιστον για τα επομενα χρονια το καθεστως δεν προκειται ευκολα να αλλαξει.

Για μια ακομη φορα κοιτατε το δεντρο και οχι το δασος και πεταμε καμια ατακα μπας φανουμε εξυπνοι....


Η ουσια ειναι οτι αυτο το θρεντ, στην μεγαλυτερη του εκταση δεν επρεπε καν να υπαρχει και ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι ψιλιες ελιες.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> δεν ειναι στο χερι του να μη τα δωσει, αλλα πρεπει να κινηθει μια νομικη διαδικασια=εντολη εισαγγελεα...
> αν στην διωξη ηλ. εγκληματος ειναι πιο απλα τα πραγματα, δεν το ξερω, δοκιμασε το αν νομιζεις οτι εχει νοημα.



....... και πας στον εισαγγελεα και του λες οτι ο δεμγκαλ με ειπε αγαμητη και μπηξε και δειξε και σας παρακαλω καντε αρση απορρητου ε?


Σου ειπα και χθες να κανεις ενα κρυο ντους, δεν ακους....
 :Cool:

----------


## Remedy

λμπ μην 
ακους τους ασχετους, οταν υπαρχει εννομο συμφερον, δινεται εντολη.
ρωτα εναν δικηγορο και θα το διαπιστωσεις. εχουν γινει πολλες τετοιες μηνυσεις.
το θεμα ειναι αν εχεις ορεξη να μπλεξεις με κατι τετοιο.

αλλα να σου δωσω και μια γενικοτερη συμβουλη.
ΜΗΝ μπλεκεις τοσο ευκολα με τον καθε εναν που περιφερεται στο ιντερνετ σε προσωπικες συζητησεις ανταλλασσοντας στοιχεια, φωτος, προσωπικα μνμτα κλπ...εγω τα ειπα οταν σας παρεσυραν απο δω μεσα να δημοσιευσετε φωτογραφιες σας, αλλα προχωρησατε...
δεν ξερεις τι χρηση μπορει να κανει ο καθε πικραμενος στα προσωπικα σου στοιχεια...

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε παιδιά τι να πω τόσο μπλέξιμο για να βρω το δίκιο μου....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ρε παιδιά τι να πω τόσο μπλέξιμο για να βρω το δίκιο μου....


λμπ
καποια στιγμη να αναλογιστεις και τις δικες σου ευθυνες για το μπλεξιμο αυτο.
αυτο το ατομο σε εβρισε.
αυτο ειναι ξεκαθαρο..
σε προσβαλε, πατησε πανω στην σοβαρη σου ασθενεια και προσεβαλε βαναυσα την προσωπικοτητα σου.
εσυ ομως ειχες παρε δωσε μαζι του στο μσν, μετεφερες εδω στοιχεια απο προσωπικες σας συζητησεις μιλωντας γι αυτον και γενικοτερα κι εσυ και η τζανετ και παλιοτερα ο κρινος (αλλα αυτος εφυγε κλωτσηδον) μπερδευετε πολυ τα στοιχεια συζητησεων εξω απο δω, με το φορουμ...
δεν αφορουν αυτα το φορουμ και δεν επιτρεπεται και να γινοται.
εδωσες λαβες μπλεκοντας με ακαταλληλα ατομα και μεταφεροντας τα μπλεξιματα αυτα στο φορουμ.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> λμπ μην 
> ακους τους ασχετους, οταν υπαρχει εννομο συμφερον, δινεται εντολη.
> ρωτα εναν δικηγορο και θα το διαπιστωσεις. εχουν γινει πολλες τετοιες μηνυσεις.
> το θεμα ειναι αν εχεις ορεξη να μπλεξεις με κατι τετοιο.



ωστε δινεται εντολη ε?
και να ρωτησει και δικηγορο κιολας, κατι που φανταζομαι οτι το εχεις κανει ηδη εσυ για να το συστηνεις εσυ.....
ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ εχουν γινει πολλες μυνησεις, σαν ποσες δηλαδη?
100? 500? 10.000?

Το θεμα ειναι αν βαζεις ενα στοιχηματακι για τα οσα γραφεις.....


Αστο δεν χρειαζεται να γινεις παρα πανω ρεζιλι,
εδω ο ζουγκλας ηθελε να γινει αρση απορρητου στο τρωκτικο αλλα το εχουν καταφερει αυτοι που αναφερεις.....

Το ποτε εγινε η αρση απορρητου ειναι γνωστο, μολις εγινε η τρομοκρατικη ενεργεια.

Πες μου.... πες μου, πως να αντεξω και να μην κρατηθω και να γελαω με τις ωρες με αυτα που γραφεις?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ρε παιδιά τι να πω τόσο μπλέξιμο για να βρω το δίκιο μου....


αμα θες να βρισκεις το δικαιο σου,
κλεισε την οθονη και μιλας αποκλειστικα με τον κοσμο εξω.

Εαν βρεθει καποιος τυπος δημοσια και σου πει ολα αυτα και εχεις και μαρτυρες, η διαδικασια ειναι πολυ ευκολη και απλη.
Το ιντερνετ λειτουργει ετσι οπως σου εγραψα αρα πρεπει να παιρνεις και τα αναλογα ρισκα η και προφυλαξεις.

----------


## Remedy

κρινο εισαι πανασχετος, λες και εξυπναδες απο πανω...
εχουν γινει απειρες μηνυσεις απο ανθρωπους που συκοφαντουνται η νομιζουν οτι συκοφαντουνται και σε πληροφορω οτι εκδικαζονται.
ρωτα και τον αντμιν που εχει και ο ιδιος τετοιου ειδους μπλεξιματα και προχωραει δικαστικα...
τα υπολοιπα κουτσομπολια που νομιζεις οτι ξερεις ουτε με ενδιαφερουν ουτε θα ασχοληθω.
αντε τωρα καπου που να σε θελουν.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> και παλιοτερα ο κρινος (αλλα αυτος εφυγε κλωτσηδον) μπερδευετε πολυ τα στοιχεια συζητησεων εξω απο δω, με το φορουμ...



μπερδευεσαι ασχημα,

1. αν και κλωστηδον οπως λες, μια χαρα γραφω.
Και γνωριζεις οτι μπορω να το κανω για οσα χρονια μου κανει κεφι.
Αρα το κλωτσηδον σου παει περιπατο.

2. Δεν εχω μπερδεψει τπτ, και δεν εχω ζητησει κανενα να καθαρισει η να κανει κατι για μενα.
Το προβλημα μου με την τζανετ (και την καθε τζανετ) το ελυσα μονος μου και δεν ζητησα βοηθεια απο κανενα.


Ασε λοιπον την σαλαμοποιηση για κανενα αλλο.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> λμπ
> καποια στιγμη να αναλογιστεις και τις δικες σου ευθυνες για το μπλεξιμο αυτο.
> αυτο το ατομο σε εβρισε.
> αυτο ειναι ξεκαθαρο..
> σε προσβαλε, πατησε πανω στην σοβαρη σου ασθενεια και προσεβαλε βαναυσα την προσωπικοτητα σου.
> εσυ ομως ειχες παρε δωσε μαζι του στο μσν, μετεφερες εδω στοιχεια απο προσωπικες σας συζητησεις μιλωντας γι αυτον και γενικοτερα κι εσυ και η τζανετ και παλιοτερα ο κρινος (αλλα αυτος εφυγε κλωτσηδον) μπερδευετε πολυ τα στοιχεια συζητησεων εξω απο δω, με το φορουμ...
> δεν αφορουν αυτα το φορουμ και δεν επιτρεπεται και να γινοται.
> εδωσες λαβες μπλεκοντας με ακαταλληλα ατομα και μεταφεροντας τα μπλεξιματα αυτα στο φορουμ.


Ρε Ρέμεντυ κακό είναι αυτό που έκανα δηλαδή; Έλεος. Τι έκανα εγώ;

----------


## Remedy

@κρινο
το κανεις μονο γιατι ο αντμιν λειπει και ειναι φανερο....
ολα τα νικ σου με τα οποια ξαναμπηκες, εφυγαν επισης κλωτσηδιον, οπως κι αυτα με τα οποια παριστανες τον ονουφριο..

δεν αναφερομουν στο προβλημα σου με την τζανετ.
αναφερομουν στο διαστημα πριν εκδιωχθεις που ανεφερες εδω μεσα επανειλημμενα προσωπικες σου πραξεις και συζητησεις που γινοντουσαν εξω απο εδω, οπως και στοιχεια που συνελεγες για μελη του φορουμ, επισης εξω απο δω

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> λμπ
> καποια στιγμη να αναλογιστεις και τις δικες σου ευθυνες για το μπλεξιμο αυτο.
> αυτο το ατομο σε εβρισε.
> ...


αυτο που εκανες λμπ, οταν στραβωσες με τις αθλιοτητες του γκαλ και πριν ακομα σε βρισει, ειναι οτι συζητουσες τι λεγατε μαζι στο μσν.
αυτο αν και αληθινο, ηταν κακο.
προσωπικες συζητησεις που δεν αφορουν το φορουμ, δεν μεταφερονται εδω

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αυτο που εκανες λμπ, οταν στραβωσες με τις αθλιοτητες του γκαλ και πριν ακομα σε βρισει, ειναι οτι συζητουσες τι λεγατε μαζι στο μσν.
> αυτο αν και αληθινο, ηταν κακο.
> προσωπικες συζητησεις που δεν αφορουν το φορουμ, δεν μεταφερονται εδω


Πως ήταν κακό αφού από το φόρουμ τον ήξερα και με έλεγε τρελή και έλεγε για το φόρουμ πάλι ότι είναι διαχειριστής. Αλλά και πάλι, πρώτος αυτός με έβρισε, και είχε λόγο να με βρίσει και μετά και στην αρχή ρε Ρεμ; Κάτσε.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κρινο εισαι ασχετος λες και εξυπναδες.
> εχουν γινει απειρες μηνυσεις απο ανθρωπους που συκοφαντουνται η νομιζουν οτι συκοφαντουνται και σε πληροφορω οτι εκδικαζονται.
> ρωτα και τον αντμιν που εχει και ο ιδιος τετοιου ειδους μπλεξιματα και προχωραει δικαστικα...
> τα υπολοιπα κουτσομπολια που νομιζεις οτι ξερεις ουτε με ενδιαφερουν ουτε θα ασχοληθω.
> αντε τωρα καπου που να σε θελουν.


το ποιος ειναι ασχετος και το ποιος λεει εξυπναδες αυτο φαινεται απο την νομοθεσια την οποια φυσικα και αγνοεις.


Αλλα χεσε εμενα,
η γνωμη της κας Σπυροπουλου σου κανει?



Τι είναι η άρση απορρήτου;

elenaspiropoulou — Tue, 26/08/2008 - 22:09

Άρση απορρήτου είναι η διαδικασία με την οποία νόμιμα αποκαλύπτονται τα προσωπικά μας στοιχεία στους αρμόδιους φορείς.

Δηλαδή: Με την εισαγωγή της ευρωπαϊκής νομοθεσίας περί προστασίας δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα και περί απαραβιάστου της ιδιωτικής μας ζωής, τα στοιχεία που αποκαλύπτουν από μόνα τους ή σε συνδυασμό την ταυτότητά μας είναι απόρρητα για όλους, δηλαδή και για το κράτος το ίδιο και τα όργανά του (π.χ. την αστυνομία).

Ο κανόνας αυτός κάμπτεται για ιδαιτέρως σοβαρά αδικήματα (Ν.225/1994), στα οποία δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται η εξύβριση, η δυσφήμηση και πολλά άλλα.

Συμπέρασμα: Ο ανώνυμος blogger που καθυβρίζει κάποιο πρόσωπο, δεν μπορεί να αποκαλυφθεί με νόμιμο τρόπο, διότι τα στοιχεία του είναι απόρρητα.
Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Διότι έτσι προστατεύεται το απαραβίαστο της ιδιωτικής μας ζωής, και των προσωπικών μας στοιχείων. Διότι σε αντίθετη περίπτωση όλη μας η ζωή θα ήταν διάφανη σε οποιονδήποτε (πού τηλεφωνούμε, σε ποιον στέλνουμε mail, με ποιον επικοινωνούμε, πού σερφάρουμε). Σας θυμίζει τίποτε; Ασφαλώς και σας θυμίζει, σας θυμίζει την συμπεριφορά ενός ολοκληρωτικού καθεστώτος.

Αν θέλουμε λοιπόν να είμαστε πολιτισμένοι (και να τρώμε την πρόοδο με τα φλούδια της και τα κουκούτσια της, όπως έλεγε ο Οδυσσέας Ελύτης), καλά θα κάνουμε να προστατεύουμε την ελευθερία λόγου μας και το δικαίωμά μας να είμαστε ανώνυμοι στο ίντερνετ.

Όσο για τις προσβολές, όσοι είναι χρήστες, ξέρουν καλά να ρυθμίζουν με ίδια μέσα (δημοσιεύσεις, blog, σχόλια) αυτά τα προβλήματα, χωρίς τη βοήθεια της αστυνομίας.
http://www.elenaspiropoulou.gr/node/50

Η κα Σπυροπουλου ειναι ειδικευμενη σε θεματα ιντερνετ,
ισως μια επικοινωνια μαζι της να σε εβγαζε απο το φαυλο κυκλο σου.
ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΥ ΤΡΙΚΟΥΠΗ 64, 10680 ΑΘΗΝΑ, ΤΗΛ. 210 36.33.650



Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περισσοτερο, λυπαμαι για αυτο.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> @κρινο
> το κανεις μονο γιατι ο αντμιν λειπει και ειναι φανερο....
> ολα τα νικ σου με τα οποια ξαναμπηκες, εφυγαν επισης κλωτσηδιον, οπως κι αυτα με τα οποια παριστανες τον ονουφριο..
> 
> δεν αναφερομουν στο προβλημα σου με την τζανερ.
> αναφερομουν στο διαστημα πριν εκδιωχθεις που ανεφερες εδω μεσα επανειλημμενα προσωπικες σου πραξεις και συζητησεις που γινοντουσαν εξω απο εδω, οπως και στοιχεια που συνελεγες για μελη του φορουμ, επισης εξω απο δω



ε και?
πες οτι ερχεται ο αντμιν τι θα γινει?
θα μου σβησει και αυτο, και λοιπον?
που ειναι το κολλημα να κανω καμια εικοσαρια αμα κανω κεφι η και 100 που λεει ο λογος?
αυτο ειναι το προβλημα?
Η οτι εχω λογους να το κανω?
Η νομιζεις οτι επειδη ο αντμιν το γραφει στα τετοια του αν γραφεται για μενα οτι πηδαω και παραταω εγω θα το αφηνω ετσι?
Ας σβηνει οσα θελει ελευθερος ειναι, οπως και εγω ειμαι ελευθερος να φτιαχνω επισης οσα θελω.


Στοιχεια που συνελεγα εξω απο εδω?
Τι στοιχεια ειναι αυτα? καινουριο φρουτο ειναι αυτο?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αυτο που εκανες λμπ, οταν στραβωσες με τις αθλιοτητες του γκαλ και πριν ακομα σε βρισει, ειναι οτι συζητουσες τι λεγατε μαζι στο μσν.
> αυτο αν και αληθινο, ηταν κακο.
> προσωπικες συζητησεις που δεν αφορουν το φορουμ, δεν μεταφερονται εδω
> ...


αν ελεγε οτι ηταν διαχειριστης, και το πιστευω γιατι τον ειχα δει κι εγω ονλαιν και αναφεροταν οτι κανει μοντερεισον και δεν καταλαβαινα τι σημαινει αυτο, επρεπε να μιλησεις πριβε με τον διαχειριστη.
εφερες τον καυγα σας εδω μεσα και μετα λογω του τι ατομο ηταν, ο καυγας πηρε αυτες τις ασχημες διαστασεις
κατι χειροτερο εκανε και η τζανετ, δημοσιοποιωντας κουτσομπολια που ηξερε η νομισε οτι ηξερε για την προσωπικη ζωη των μελων εδω μεσα...

----------


## strangerinthenight

τωρα που εφαγες την ταπα και ηρεμησες,
νομιζω οτι πρεπει να παω να κανω τα ψωνια μου....


 :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> .....Η νομιζεις οτι επειδη ο αντμιν το γραφει στα τετοια του αν γραφεται για μενα οτι πηδαω και παραταω εγω θα το αφηνω ετσι?
> Ας σβηνει οσα θελει ελευθερος ειναι, οπως και εγω ειμαι ελευθερος να φτιαχνω επισης οσα θελω.
> 
> ....


δεν ειδα να γραφει τπτ στα ..τετοια του ο αντμιν, αντιθετα ειναι φανερο οτι ειναι διακοπες...κι εσυ εκμεταλευεσαι την απουσια του για να λες οτι σου κατεβει, ασχετως του θεματος που προεκυψε με σενα και την τζανετ (αληθεια, αφου ειπες οτι το διευθετησες μονος σου το θεμα σου με την τζανετ και δεν θες βοηθεια, τι κανεις εδω??????εχεις την εντυπωση οπτι ξεχαστηκες και θα πεσεις στα μαλακα τωρα που λειπει ο αντμιν?)
οχι δεν εισαι ελευθερος να κανεις οσα νικ θελεις, ειναι φανερο απο τους ορους οτι απαγορευεται, οπως ειναι γνωστο οτι εχεις εκδιωχθει απο εδω, αρα , φυσικα και δεν επιτρεπεται να κανεις αλλα νικ για να μπαινεις. το οτι το κανεις τελικα δεν σημαινει κι οτι επιτρεπεται, σημαινει απλα οτι παρανομεις

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αν ελεγε οτι ηταν διαχειριστης, και το πιστευω γιατι τον ειχα δει κι εγω ονλαιν και αναφεροταν οτι κανει μοντερεισον και δεν καταλαβαινα τι σημαινει αυτο, επρεπε να μιλησεις πριβε με τον διαχειριστη.
> εφερες τον καυγα σας εδω μεσα και μετα λογω του τι ατομο ηταν, ο καυγας πηρε αυτες τις ασχημες διαστασεις
> κατι χειροτερο εκανε και η τζανετ, δημοσιοποιωντας κουτσομπολια που ηξερε η νομισε οτι ηξερε για την προσωπικη ζωη των μελων εδω μεσα...


Ο διαχειριστής δεν μου απαντάει ποτέ και επιπλέον θα αργούσε να το δει. Ο σκοπός μου δεν ήταν να φέρω τον καυγά αλλά να το δούνε όλοι ότι αυτός ήταν μοντ. Τώρα τι να σου πω αν νομίζεις ότι έχω ευθύνες που ο άλλος είναι έτσι όπως είναι και βρίζει τι να σου πω εγώ ξέρω είναι ο χαρακτήρας του έτσι ήταν λόγος τώρα αυτός; Εδώ ο ίδιος μου έλεγε ότι πως γίνεται να κάνεις εχθρούς μέσω νετ τι λέμε τώρα.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> σημαινει απλα οτι παρανομεις



αχαχαχαχαχααααααααααααααα α!!!!
απιστευτο, καλυτερη παραγωγη γελιου δεν υπαρχει,
ρεμεντυ στην καλυτερη βερσιοννννννννν!!!

Δηλαδη ποιο αρθρο του αστικου κωδικα παραβιαζω οταν φτιαχνω καθε μερα 10 λογκιν, για πες μας.....
διαταραξη κοινης ησυχιας?
Πως παρανομώ βρε ομορφια μας?
ας πουμε επειδη δεν σου καθεται καλα εσενα στο κεφαλι σου και εισαι δυσαρεστημενη?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remedy

@λμπ
για το θεμα του μοντ, και να μην σου απαντουσε ο διαχειριστης, το ειδε σιγουρα, στραβος δεν ειναι....θα το εψαχνε...
για το να μεταφερονται εδω συζητησεις σας οσων μιλατε και μσν, εχει γινει πολλες φορες απο πολλους λκαι ειμαι εντελως αντιθετη...ασε που δεν επιτρεπεται κιολας

----------


## strangerinthenight

για την αλλη την ταπα που εφαγες μοκο?
κοκοκο η κοτα και εκανε το αυγο?

συγκεντρωσουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυ και αν 
δεν μπορεις μια μπανιερα παντα βοηθαειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιι.......

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κρινο εισαι πανασχετος, λες και εξυπναδες απο πανω...
> εχουν γινει απειρες μηνυσεις απο ανθρωπους που συκοφαντουνται η νομιζουν οτι συκοφαντουνται και σε πληροφορω οτι εκδικαζονται.
> ρωτα και τον αντμιν που εχει και ο ιδιος τετοιου ειδους μπλεξιματα και προχωραει δικαστικα...
> τα υπολοιπα κουτσομπολια που νομιζεις οτι ξερεις ουτε με ενδιαφερουν ουτε θα ασχοληθω.
> αντε τωρα καπου που να σε θελουν.


μηπως μιλας γι αυτο κρινο?
επαναλαμβανω οτι εισαι ασχετος.
εκδικαζονται συνεχως τετοιες μηνυσεις.
αν εσυ τοα ρνεισαι τι πρεπει να κανω εγω δλδ&lt; να στο κανω κουοτ 3 φορες τη μερα?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> για το θεμα του μοντ, και να μην σου απαντουσε ο διαχειριστης, το ειδε σιγουρα, στραβος δεν ειναι....θα το εψαχνε...
> για το να μεταφερονται εδω συζητησεις σας οσων μιλατε και κσν, εχει γινει πολλες φορες απο πολλους λκαι ειμαι εντελως αντιθετη...ασε που δεν επιτρεπεται κιολας


Ναι ρε Ρεμ, αλλά σου επαναλαμβάνω, δεν είναι λόγος αυτός να βρίσει ο άλλος και τόσο βαριά οκ; Είναι στην προσωπικότητά του, στον χαρακτήρα του.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> μηπως μιλας γι αυτο κρινο?
> επαναλαμβανω οτι εισαι ασχετος.
> εκδικαζονται συνεχως τετοιες μηνυσεις.
> αν εσυ τοα ρνεισαι τι πρεπει να κανω εγω δλδ&lt; να στο κανω κουοτ 3 φορες τη μερα?



οχι ρε παιδι μου κανε δουλεια σου,
ειναι σαφες οτι η γνωμη σου ειναι πιο εγκυρη απο την γνωμη της δικηγορου (ειδικευμενη σε θεματα ιντερνετ κιολας) που εβαλα και ειναι φανερο οτι η γνωμη της, ειναι για τα μπαζα.

Μην κουραζεις αλλο τα δαχτυλακια σου.....
κριμα δεν ειναι να χανεις το δικιο σου ακομα περισσοτερο?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> για το θεμα του μοντ, και να μην σου απαντουσε ο διαχειριστης, το ειδε σιγουρα, στραβος δεν ειναι....θα το εψαχνε...
> για το να μεταφερονται εδω συζητησεις σας οσων μιλατε και κσν, εχει γινει πολλες φορες απο πολλους λκαι ειμαι εντελως αντιθετη...ασε που δεν επιτρεπεται κιολας
> 
> ...


ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν δικαιολογειται να σε βρισει γιαυτο!!!!
αλλα αντε πες του το!!!
οταν ανακατευεσαι με υποκοσμο, θα σε βαλουν και στο στομα τους.εσυ εδωσες το δικαιωμα ομως, 
δεν δικαιολογειται, επαναλαμβανω, αλλα οπως βλεπεις, το εκανε!!!
τι μενει να κανεις?
η θα κινηθεις νομικα η τιποτε!!
δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτε αλλο!!
τι μπορουσες να κανεις εκ των προτερων?
να μη μιλας με τον καθενα πριβε....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> μηπως μιλας γι αυτο κρινο?
> επαναλαμβανω οτι εισαι ασχετος.
> ...


ασε κρινο
εβαλαν κι αλλοι δικηγορους και βρηκαν μια χαρα ακρη..
η δεν ηταν ενημερη η δικη σου η ησουν εν αδικω(ως συνηθως)
δεν παιρνουμε απο σενα πληροφορηση(ευτυχως) απευθυνομαστε σε γνώστες....

----------


## dora-agxos

ΠΡΟΣ ΚΡΙΝΟ

κρινε εισαι γελασμενος καλε μου αν νομιζεις οτι η διωξη δεν κανει αρση απορρητου!
απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια στο λεω (safeline)σταματησα ενα βημα πριν την μηνυση!

λεφτα να εχεις κ τον κανεις να σε πληρωνει!!το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι βασιλειο παρανομων πια!
κ μαλακα να πεισ καποιον μπορει να σου κανει μηνυση!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> [ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν δικαιολογειται να σε βρισει γιαυτο!!!!
> αλλα αντε πες του το!!!
> οταν ανακατευεσαι με υποκοσμο, θα σε βαλουν και στο στομα τους.εσυ εδωσες το δικαιωμα ομως, 
> δεν δικαιολογειται, επαναλαμβανω, αλλα οπως βλεπεις, το εκανε!!!
> τι μενει να κανεις?
> η θα κινηθεις νομικα η τιποτε!!
> δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτε αλλο!!
> τι μπορουσες να κανεις εκ των προτερων?
> να μη μιλας με τον καθενα πριβε....


Βασικά εγώ με το Ολγάκι μίλαγα και τον έβαλε στην κουβέντα. Βέβαια είχα μιλήσει και παλιά μαζί του μσν αλλά που να \'ξερα τότε! Από το site είναι ρε συ, υποτίθεται ότι είναι βοήθειας, ότι εδώ ο κόσμος θα θέλει να πάρει και να δώσει βοήθεια, που να ξέρω εγώ τι κυκλοφορεί; Από δω και πέρα όμως θα προσέχω έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΠΡΟΣ ΚΡΙΝΟ
> 
> κρινε εισαι γελασμενος καλε μου αν νομιζεις οτι η διωξη δεν κανει αρση απορρητου!
> απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια στο λεω (safeline)σταματησα ενα βημα πριν την μηνυση!
> 
> λεφτα να εχεις κ τον κανεις να σε πληρωνει!!το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι βασιλειο παρανομων πια!
> κ μαλακα να πεισ καποιον μπορει να σου κανει μηνυση!


Δώρα δεν είναι ανώνυμη η μήνυση;

----------


## whitecandle

Αχαχαχαχα λείπει η γάτα και χορεύουν τα ποντίκια

----------


## Remedy

δεν υπαρχουν ανωνυμες μηνυσεις βρε λμπ...
οι μηνυσεις ειναι επωνυμες..

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΠΡΟΣ ΚΡΙΝΟ
> 
> κρινε εισαι γελασμενος καλε μου αν νομιζεις οτι η διωξη δεν κανει αρση απορρητου!
> ...


ανωνυμη ειναι η αναφορα μονο!αν ομως θες να το προχωρησεις δινεις στοιχεια..

Κ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΡΙΝΕ θυμασαι μια διαφημηση που εδειχνε ενα κοριτσακι να καθεται στον υπολογιστη να κοιταζει τρομαγμενο την οθονη,καποιος την ελεγε χοντρη εκαναν μονταζ κ χοντρενε το κοριτσακι!καποιος στραβη μονταζ κ γυαλια!απλα στην περιγραφω μηπως την θυμηθεις!ηταν της safeline!
οσο εγκλημα ειναι η σωματικη βια,αλλο τοσο κ ποινικα δικασιμη-κολασιμη ειναι κ η λεκτικη βια!αυτα!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν υπαρχουν ανωνυμες μηνυσεις βρε λμπ...
> οι μηνυσεις ειναι επωνυμες..


Έτσι λέει στο safeline.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ασε βρε δωρακι που ενημερωνεις τον πανασχετο που ηρθε να μας κανει μαθημα. ειναι και κομπιουτερας τρομαρα του και ειρωνευεται κιολας στην μαυρη του την αγνοια...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ανωνυμη ειναι η αναφορα μονο!αν ομως θες να το προχωρησεις δινεις στοιχεια..


Κρίμα τότε στην κωλοελλάδα που ζούμε σιγά μην δεχτούν οι γονείς μου θα μείνει έτσι το θέμα το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνουν οι αντμίν από δω και πέρα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν υπαρχουν ανωνυμες μηνυσεις βρε λμπ...
> οι μηνυσεις ειναι επωνυμες..
> 
> ...


ανωνυμο ειναι να τους ειδοποιησεις για καποια παρανομια στο ιντερνετ που τους ενδιαφερει..
πχ παιδεραστια, ναρκωτικα, οτιδηποτε τους ενδιαφερει
για μια προσβολη προσωπικη σε σενα που θα πρεπει μετα να γινει μηνυση απο σενα σε αυτον, φυσικα και θα φανει το ονομα σου..

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

οποιοι γουσταρουν τετοιες κομπλεξικες συμπεριφορες ας παρουν δρομο απο εδω!

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Το κωμικοτραγικό της υπόθεσης βέβαια, είναι ότι για μια ακόμη φορά, μπήκε και διασκέδασε με την ψυχή του - εις βάρος όσων εμπλέχτηκαν στον καυγά - ο τάχα - δήθεν... αποκλεισμένος, ο οποίος: 
Έχει πάθει \'στερητικό\' λόγω του ότι δε μπορεί να γράψει με το νικ του. Ξέρετε, εκείνο το νικ το... θεϊκό, που του προσδίδει μονάχα το κύρος που ένας Θεός θα μπορούσε να έχει... δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι βρήκε ευκαιρία να μπει σφήνα σε μια αντιπαράθεση, όπου παίζουν έννοιες σχετικές με χάπια, αντίληψη, ψύχωση, σχιζοφρένεια. Το γνωστό μοτίβο δλδ που τον τρέφει τον έρμο τόσα χρόνια. Το να πατάει δλδ πάνω σε ανθρώπους που λόγω του προβλήματός τους, του δίνει την ευκαιρία να φαίνεται ως... έξυπνος, ώριμος και... δίκαιος. Η αστειότητα και η κατρακύλα πάνε απ\' το κακό στο χειρότερο για να το πούμε απλά. Επίσης είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι, ότι \'χτυπάει\' κυρίως σε γυναίκες με αναλόγου τύπου προβλήματα, επειδή ακριβώς ξέρει ότι αυτές θα ψαρώσουν. Αρχικά, τσιγκλάει την Λάϊτ με αυτό εδώ:

\'... εκεινο που ξερω στανταρ τι εκανες,
ειναι ποτε εκανε λογκαουτ ο πρωτος και ποτε μπηκες εσυ.....\'

Προσπαθεί να την πείσει ότι ντε και καλά ο τύπος που συμμετέχει στον καυγά, είναι ο ίδιος που έφτιαξε το νικ και της επιτέθηκε. Μόνο που θα μπορούσε να είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε που έφτιαξε ένα νέο νικ και έτυχε να ξελογκάρει την ώρα που έμπαινε ο άλλος... αλλά η Λάίτ πού να σκεφτεί κάτι τέτοιο φυσικά. Αντιθέτως, θα \'τσιμπήσει\' στον παντογνώστη Θεό που θέλει να την... προστατέψει, και έχει σκοπό να διασκεδάσει και να γελάσει εις βάρος της εννοείται... δε θυμάται κανείς μάλλον ότι ο εξαρτημένος αυτός τύπος δήλωνε πως δε γουστάρει γυναίκες \'ψυχασθενείς\' έ;... κι ούτε έχει καταλάβει κανείς ότι πλησιάζει τέτοιες γυναίκες γιατί τελικά μόνο εκεί μπορεί να το παίξει μάγκας και ευφυής, κάνοντάς τους τελικά κακό;... ή δε θυμάστε το θρεντ με τις φωτό που τον άφησαν να βάλει;... αλλά είπατε να παίξετε στο παιχνίδι του, και πού χρόνος για σκέψη έ;...

\'... οχι σημερα,
εκανες λογκιν στις 3.35 απο κει και περα βεβαια ξεκινανε υποθεσεις εργασιας....\'

Εδώ φαίνεται καθαρά - για όσους θέλουν να δουν, και όλοι μπορούν αν θέλουν - ότι ο τύπος που δηλώνει πως... ξεκουράζεται στις διακοπές του, παρακολουθεί τελικά ανελλιπώς ποιοί μπαίνουν και ποιοί βγαίνουν... μήπως χρειάζεται να απασχολεί το σύνολο το αν έχει \'τρόπους\' να κάνει και άλλα πράγματα που αφορούν στις δραστηριότητες των μελών;... κι αλήθεια, δε θα μπορούσε να είναι ο ίδιος - μιας και κατέχει καλά την τεχνολογία - αυτός που έφτιαξε το νικ και επιτέθηκε;... τά \'παμε πριν, μην επαναλαμβάνομαι. Το πόσο \'γουστάρει\' και θεωρεί ΙΣΟΤΙΜΕΣ ως προς τον ίδιο τις \'ψυχασθενείς\'...

\'... Ψυχασθενής είναι βρισιά δεν είναι κατάσταση...\'

Αγαπητή Λάϊτ, απ\' τη στιγμή που είσαι μέλος σε ένα φόρουμ \'ψυχολογίας\' και έχεις δηλώσει ψύχωση η ίδια, θα όφειλες στον εαυτό σου να γνωρίζεις ότι λέγεσαι \'ψυχασθενής\'. Με όλο αυτό που κάνεις δε καταφέρνεις τίποτα άλλο απ\' το να δίνεις πάτημα για ίντριγκα και αντιπαράθεση. Η λέξη \'ψυχασθενής\' είναι επιθετικός προσδιορισμός και δηλώνει την κατάσταση ενός ατόμου. Η Λου στην προκειμένη τα λέει ορθά, και καλό θα ήταν να παραδεχτείς για μια φορά έστω ότι δεν είσαι σε θέση να αλλάζεις και τις έννοιες κατά πώς εσύ θέλεις.

\'... Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-
δηλαδη θα με κανεις και εμενα report αν συμφωνω μαζι της?

Εννοείται...\'

Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να συμφωνεί με όποιον θέλει. Στην προκειμένη, η άποψη που εκφράζει η Λου δεν είναι δική της. Είναι η αντικειμενικότητα στο πότε έχουμε να κάνουμε με ύβρη και πότε όχι.

\'... μπα κανει πολυ ζεστη για κατι τετοιο.
Οσο για το πως ειδα τι ωρα μπηκες, αυτο δεν σε αφορα...\'

Άμα δε τον αφορά, με βάση το... κενό πάνσοφο κεφάλι σου, ας μη το δήλωνες. Άρα μπορείς να το κάνεις για τον καθένα και αυτό αφορά ΌΛΟΥΣ καθώς και τη διαχείριση έ;...

\'... εχω μαντικες ικανοτητες,
σε καλυψα???
(εσενα και το υπολοιπο φορουμ???)...\'

Όχι, δε τον κάλυψες... τσ,τσ,τσ... μα γιατί δε λες ΌΛΗ την αλήθεια;... η τέχνη της μαντικής είναι πολύ λίγη για τις δυνατότητές σου και την ποιότητα της προσωπικότητάς σου... μη ντρέπεσαι βρε. Πες ότι έχεις θεϊκές ικανότητες, δεν είν\' κακό... άλλωστε το διαδίδεις, το υποστηρίζεις και κάποιοι το χάφτουνε... αυτοί στους οποίους ποντάρεις ως γνωστόν... να σου αφιερώσω το \'Είσαι Θεός, ήλιος καλοκαιρινός\' για το έκανα δίπλα;...

\'... Demgal κι εγώ τον πιστεύω γιατί ξέρω τι ψέμματα λες, δεν αποκλείεται να είσαι εσύ, άλλος γιατί να το έκανε, δεν είναι ειρωνία, απλώς το είδε και το είπε...\'

Αλίμονο, γιατί να μη τον πιστεύεις;... αυτά δεν έλεγα παραπάνω;... αν δε τον πιστέψεις εσύ και κάτι άλλοι, θα ήταν ακόμη εδώ να γελάει πίσω απ\' την οθόνη του και να γράφει σα μανιακός ενώ έχει αποκλειστεί από το φόρουμ;... αστειότητες έ;... αλήθεια, ενοχλήθηκες που σε έβρισε ο τύπος ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά κι εσύ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ δε τον κατηγόρησες ως... αντμίν;... ή απέδειξες ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα να σβήνει θέματα και μου διέφυγε;...

\'... κοιτα νεο νουμερο,
εγω ειμαι ηδη σβησμενος,
τωρα τα αλλα που λες δεν με απασχολουν...\'

Το γνωστό και ακριβές είναι πως είσαι \'καμμένος\'. Αφού είσαι και \'σβησμένος\' τότε πώς έφτασες τα 84 μηνύματα, με τα περισσότερα μόλις στη χτεσινή μέρα;... δεν είσαι μέλος του φόρουμ;... έ ρε γλέντια. Τί διάολο;... στουμπώνει η υπερφυσική σου κρίση ώρες - ώρες έ;...

\'... δεν υπαρχει καινουριο μου προφιλ,
ειμαι εκτος φορουμ και τελος...\'

Η λογική του παραλόγου, συνέχεια... διότι δεν είναι μέλος λέει, αλλά συνεχίζει και απαντάει με το τελευταίο του προφίλ. Επίσης, έχει ακόμη ένα προφίλ ελεύθερο. Κατ\' τ\' άλλα, αποκλείστηκε. Δλδ, απ\' τη μια ζητάει τα ρέστα απ\' τη διαχείριση, παλιότερα την έγλυφε απ\' το πρωί έως το επόμενο πρωί, και τώρα συνεχίζει να γράφει σα μέλος υποστηρίζοντας πως δεν είναι μέλος... ναι ξέρω, σας φαίνονται όλα τόσο... φυσιολογικά... Θεέ μου, σού \'χει μείνει καμιά ικανότητα για σου τις πήρε όλες ο τύπος;...  :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... ρε τι πλακα που εχετε εδω.....\'

Έ μα ναι... τώρα μιλάς σωστά και λες αυτό που σκέφτεσαι. Σου ξέφυγε έ;... διασκεδάζεις με όλους όσοι συμμετείχαν, όχι μόνο με τον τύπο. Εξού και το β\' πληθυντικό. Μα γιατί δε ξαναγυρνάς στο προσφιλές σου γ\' ενικό - \'ο Κρίνος μίλησε, ο Κρίνος ξέρει τί λέει\' και τα άλλα κωμικά - που τα καταφέρνεις καλύτερα;... 

\'... αλλα πιο πολυ πλακα ξερεις τι εχει?
οτι το φορουμ αυτο ειναι ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης....

σε καλο μου γελιο που εριξα σημερα.....\'

Ναι, όντως. Άλλωστε είναι το φόρουμ που σε άφησαν αμολυμένο να το κάνεις μπουρδέλο πρώτα εσύ. Και τώρα που έχεις λυσσάξει απ\' τον... αποκλεισμό του Αγίου Κρίνου του Λουμπαρδιάρη, μπήκες να αποδείξεις ότι απαξιώνεις το χώρο αυτό... γράφοντας... αλήθεια, μετά από πόσες μπύρες αρχίζεις εσύ και χαχανίζεις; Έτσι για ενημέρωση, μιας και κάνω μια έρευνα για τους αλκοολικούς με άλλου είδους προβλήματα...

\'... Ναι ρε εγώ θέλω να έχω ένα πρόσωπο δεν είμαι σαν κι εσένα να βρίζω και έχω ένα πρόβλημα, το έχω ανάγκη το φόρουμ, έχεις κανα πρόβλημα;...\'

Μιας και έχεις ανάγκη το φόρουμ Λάϊτ, καλό θα ήταν να χαμηλώσεις γενικότερα τους τόνους σου και να προσπαθήσεις να μάθεις να συνομιλείς με τους υπόλοιπους. Εφόσον δε σέβεσαι τον εαυτό σου, αναγκαστικά δε θα σεβαστείς και τους άλλους, όπως και το κάνεις δηλαδή. Εγώ θα έλεγα, κρίμα ο κόπος που έχουν κάνει κάποιοι άνθρωποι εδώ για να σου πουν δυο πράματα της προκοπής. Κάποια στιγμή, θα συνέβαινε αυτό που έπαθες γιατί έχεις προκαλέσει πολλούς. Μήπως να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να μην ασχολείσαι μόνο με αυτά που ασχολείσαι και να δίνεις σημασία και στους άλλους γύρω σου;... και μήπως να προσπαθούσες κιόλα να αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις και να αποκτάς άλλα ενδιαφέροντα εκτός απ\' το φόρουμ;... μα δε βλέπεις πού έφτασε ο φίλος σου;... και δεν έχει και επιστροφή δηλαδή, όχι τίποτα άλλο...

\'... χμμμμ δεν ξερω τι ακριβως σε εχει φτιαξει τοσο ασχημα....
εγω θα σου προτεινα να βγεις εξω για κανα ουζακι να χαλαρωσεις.
Θα σου ελεγα να το πιναμε και μαζι, γιατι κατα τα αλλα εισαι συμπαθητικος, αλλα εισαι και μακρια.

Τεσπα, βγες εξω γιατι σου κανει κακο.
Σε βγαζει εκτος εαυτου ολη αυτη η υποθεση...\'

Ναι, ναι!... να βγείτε μαζί να τα πιείτε!... υποθέτω πως το ούζο ανάκατο με μπύρες, είναι όλα τα λεφτά!... και να ακολουθήσεις και την τελευταία συμβουλή έ;... διότι μη ξεχνάς ότι σου τη δίνει το άτομο το οποίο ουδεμία επικοινωνία και σχέση έχει πια με τον εαυτό του. Είναι \'εκτός\' έτσι κι αλλιώς... μη ξεχνάς όμως ότι έχει και εκείνες τις... ιδιότητες έ;... μπερδεύτηκες;... δε πειράζει. Ξεμπερδέψου με λίγο αλκοόλ παραπάνω αδερφέ...

\'... Λες να ειναι κακο που ημουν τοσα χρονια εδω?...\'

Όχι καλέ! Είν\' δυνατόν να είναι κακό που το μόνο που κάνεις τόσα χρόνια είναι να είσαι πίσω από μια οθόνη και να προσπαθείς να ψαρεύεις κόσμο;... μή χειρότερα!... ίσα - ίσα, βοήθησε στην... πνευματική σου ανάπτυξη, στη βελτίωση του... κατα - πληκτικού σου χαρακτήρα, καθώς και στην... προαγωγή σου σε... ανώτερες υποστάσεις...

\'... φιλαρακο το τι λεει ο καθενας δεν με απασχολει.
Αμα κατσω και ασχοληθω με κατι τετοιο, δεν θα ειχα αλλο τιποτα να κανω...\'

Πριν θα τον πλάκωνες στο ξύλο, αλλά μετά από λίγο έγινε \'φιλαράκος\'... εκπληκτικό και ασυνήθιστο, λολ!... βασικά το μόνο που σε απασχολεί είναι το να γίνεσαι το επίκεντρο επειδή ακριβώς δεν έχεις και κάτι άλλο να κάνεις. Με τόσες εξαρτήσεις μαζεμένες, όντως σκούρα τα πράματα. Σε έχουν κάπου για προσκύνημα τώρα στα 9μερα της Παναγιάς της Μεγαλόχαρης;... για σνομπάρεις να σε βγάλουν περιφορά την ίδια ώρα που βγαίνει και εκείνη;...

\'... το μονο που διαπιστωνω ειναι που εχει καταντησει το φορουμ,
που ημουν καποτε μελος.....
Κριμα γενικως και ειδικως.
Το θετικο ειναι οτι εχω διαγραφει, τουλαχιστον πριν απο ολα αυτα....\'

... η παράνοια συνεχίζεται και διογκώνεται... μάλιστα. Πάλι τη μισή αλήθεια λες στον κόσμο;... μόνο σε ένα καταντισμένο φόρουμ μπορείς να υπάρξεις. Γι\' αυτό και φρόντισες για την κατάντια του απ\' την πρώτη στιγμή άλλωστε...

\'... Το ιδιο λαθος κανει και η λβπ....
και τωρα κανετε σαν τα κοκορια.
Δεν θα βγει κανεις πιο εξυπνος απο ολα αυτα,
αυτο εχω να σου πω...\'

Πάλι μισά τα γράφεις;... \'δε θα βγει κανείς πιο έξυπνος, γιατί μόνο εγώ είμαι ο πανέξυπνος\' ήθελες να πεις έ;...

\'... αν σε ενδιαφερει να μεινεις στο φορουμ,
φροντισε να μην ξαναπαντησεις,
τοσο απλα...\'

Ενώ εσύ που απαντάς, είναι επειδή δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι να μείνεις έ;... έ κάνε ντε μια καλύτερη προσπάθεια. Άμα πέσεις και στα γόνατα, μπορεί και να σε αφήσουν μωρέ... ποτέ δε ξέρεις...

\'... ειναι η διωξη εκει δινεις τα κομματια της προσβολης που δεχτηκες κ τα στελνεις...\'

Πολύ καλή ιδέα!... μισό ρε παιδιά, γιατί έχω κι εγώ άπειρα τέτοια κομμάτια συγκεντρωμένα - για τα οποία δεν έπεσε ποτέ προειδοποίηση καν - και τά \'χει μελετήσει και ο ψυχολόγος μου... άντε επιτέλους να μπει μια τάξη ρε γμτ...

\'... καλα ειστε και οι δυο τοσο χαζοι,
αλλα και τοσο πιονια?
Ημαρτον πια!...\'

Φυσικά. Πάλι τα ίδια θα λέμε;... ότι τους θεωρείς χαζούς και πιόνια σου;... καλέ;... επικαλείσαι τα Θεία;... μα τον εαυτό σου;... ά πα πα...

\'... καλα συνεχα εσυ,
μονο να ξερεις, οτι οσο συνεχιζεις τοσο κοροιδο πιανεσαι...\'

Ά, δεν ανησυχεί κανείς. Την έχεις πιάσει κορόϊδο εσύ έτσι κι αλλιώς, ούτε λόγος... μη τη μοιραστείς με άλλον, δε κάνει...


\'... θα μπορουσα να σε βρισω αναλογως αλλα σε λυπαμαι τοσο πολυ....φωναζεις την λαιτ σχιζοφρενη,τρελη,μουρλοχαπ ου..εσυ αναρωτηθηκες σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκεις?σε αυτην των υπανθρωπων!κ αν στα 19 σου βγαζεις αυτη την χολη απο μεσα σου,στα 30 σου τι θα κανεις?φονους?
χρηζεις βοηθειας!κ δεν στο λεω ειρωνικα!αντε γεια...\'

Όχι, δεν αναρωτήθηκε μιας και απ\' ό,τι φαίνεται ανήκει στην ίδια. Άλλωστε δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που εδώ μέσα άνθρωποι που είναι σε αγωγή σκυλοβρίζονται μεταξύ τους. Αρκεί να υπάρχει ο... \'καλοθελητής\' που θα τους πυροδοτήσει...

\'... Μόνο αυτά μου είπε; Αγάμητη, *******, ξεκωλιάρα, σκρόφα, και τόσα άλλα...\'

Κι αν δεν είσαι τίποτα απ\' όλα αυτά, για ποιό λόγο σκας και \'τσιμπάς\' δε κατάλαβα... θες να σου πω εγώ;... μα για να προσφέρεις τηλεθέαση και γέλιο σε αυτόν που σε τσίγκλισε εξαρχής καθώς και σε άλλους. Απλό δεν είναι;...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... οσο συνεχιζεις τοσο παιρνεις μερος σε ενα παιχνιδι
που δεν οδηγει πουθενα.
Δυστυχως ειναι δυσκολο να το καταλαβεις...\'

Φυσικά. Το παιχνίδι που πυροδότησες εσύ όταν το είδες να ξεκινάει. Και βέβαια της επισημαίνεις ότι είναι \'δύσκολο\' να το καταλάβει, μιας και... είσαι ο πρώτος απ\' όλους εδώ χάμω που την θεωρείς παντελώς ηλίθια... οι τεχνικές σου κατέρρευσαν με τον \'αποκλεισμό\' σου. Προφανώς η διαχείριση εκτίμησε ότι δε θα ξανακάνεις τα ίδια με τα δυο ελεύθερα νικς σου. Λάθος εκτίμηση λοιπόν...

\'... ενταξει κρινε..την επομενη θα του στειλουμε ανθοδεσμη!κ σε αυτον κ στον οποιοδηποτε προσβαλλει ψυχικα αρρωστους!!...\'

Θα ήθελες να διαβάσεις κάποια απ\' τα άπειρα συγκεντρωμένα ποστς που έλεγα πριν;... όχι τίποτα άλλο βρε Δώρα, αλλά για να στείλεις πρώτα όλους τους μπαξέδες εκεί που πρέπει και μετά στους υπόλοιπους...  :Big Grin:  ...

\'... τωρα θες και επεξηγηση?
ουτε ανθοδεσμη μπορεις να στειλεις ουτε να βουλωσεις στομα απο την αλλη.
Να σου πω,
αμα τα αυτονοητα ειναι τοσο δυσκολα,
ε αστο, πες οτι δεν ειπα τπτ.
Εγω αποκλειστηκα απο το φορουμ,
ακριβως για το λογο οτι δεν υπηρχε διαχειριση η και οταν υπηρξε ηταν μεροληπτικη απο χιλιομετρα.
Αν νομιζετε οτι το προβλημα ειναι ο δεμγκαλ,
τοτε ψαχνετε το δεντρο, ενω μπροστα σας ειναι δασος και λετε πουντο?...\'

Χμμ... βλέπω και για τη Δώρα θεωρείς δύσκολα τα... αυτονόητα. Κι αυτή χαζή κατά την κρίση σου έ;... καλέ τί είπα τώρα;... \'κρίση\';... ά μπα, άλλου είδους \'κρίση\' εννοώ μάλλον... ο λόγος που αποκλείστηκες από το φόρουμ, είναι επειδή κρίθηκες όπως πολύ καλά καταλαβαίνω ότι κρίθηκες. Όταν ήσουν λάσκα και χυδαιολογούσες από \'δω και από \'κει - τα άπειρα ποστς, ναι - ήταν καλή η διαχείριση που την έγλυφες και μιλούσες για λογαριασμό της;... ενώ τώρα που σε έδιωξε - αν και δε σε έδιωξε στην ουσία - είναι ανύπαρκτη και η απουσία σου οδήγησε το φόρουμ σε κατάντια;... ά ρε Κρίσμοιρε... στό \'πα. Μπύρες όλη μέρα χωρίς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο εκεί οδηγούν. Κι όχι μόνο μπύρες έ;...

\'... ρε συ βλακα,
εμενα δεν με ενοχλει γιατι βριζεις,...\'

Στην αρχή θα παίζανε ξύλο - γκουχ! - μετά τον λέει \'βλάκα\' και στο τέλος γίναν κολλητοί... να σχολιάσω και το αυτονόητο;... ά μπα...

\'... Δες το και αλλιως, οτι πραττεις, μπορει να το εισπραξεις αργοτερα πολυ χειροτερα...\'

... εδώ έχεις μεγάλο ΔΙΚΑΙΟ... εσύ τελείωσες με την είσπραξη, για έχεις ακόμη δρόμο;...


\'... εγω οχι,
απλα με το βρισιδι δεν προσθετεις κατι, σε οτιδηποτε.
Ουτε καν εκεινον που βριζεις δεν μειωνεις.
Στο λεω γιατι εγω εχω κανει χειροτερα
και αν σου μιλαω ειναι γιατι καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις.
Καταλαβαινω ομως και την λβπ οχι μονο εσενα...\'

Γι\' αυτό γράφεις σα μανιακός;... και σε διακοπές κιόλα;... ά πα πα... είναι μια προσπάθεια να δηλώσεις ότι έχεις κάνει χειρότερα και να δείξεις μεταμέλεια έ;... συγκινήθηκα μιλάμε, αλλά από πότε μετανιώνουν οι... θεοί;...  :Big Grin:  ...

\'... σου ειπα να μην γινεσαι πιονι,
δεν το καταλαβαινεις......\'

Να, ήρθε κι αυτουνού η σειρά!... κάτσε γιατί μπερδεύομαι... στην αρχή ήταν μαλάκας και θα συναντιόντουσαν, μετά βλάκας, μετά κολλητός και τώρα ηλίθιος που δε καταλαβαίνει. Έχει κανάς άλλος σειρά;... τους έπιασε όλους για ξέχασε κανέναν;...


\'... εμ πες το οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις, αλλιως θα εγραφες?
το θεμα καλη μου δορα,
θα τελειωνε αν κλειδονωταν εδω και πολλες σελιδες.
Το οτι δεν εχει κλειδωθει, προφανως δεν σου λεει και τιποτα...\'

Έ καλά, πάλι ηλίθια την λες;... αφού την είπες πριν... φυσικά και λέει πολλά το ότι δεν κλειδώθηκε... λείπει η διαχείριση μάλλον. Κι εσύ έχεις την ευκαιρία να ξαναβγάλεις το αρρωστημένο σου κεφάλι στη φόρα. Κάποια άλλη απορία έχεις;... ενώ παλιότερα που δεν έλειπε και εσύ γαμούσες τα θέματα με τις παπαριές σου, δεν κλειδώνονταν για άλλο λόγο μάλλον... αλλά ας τα ξαναπούμε μια φορά ακόμη μπας και ξεστραβωθεί κανείς έ;...

\'... εισαι χαζη νομιζω.....Αλλα αν ειχες μυαλο θα καταλαβαινες τι σου λεω απο το μεσημερι,
μαλλιασε η γλωσσα μου...\'

Μάλιστα. Άφησε τη Δώρα, ξανάπιασε τη Λάϊτ. Ρε τί βαρεμάρα με τις τακτικές αυτές. Κοίτα να δεις που τον πιστεύουν και θα τον ανακηρύξουν σε πάνσοφο στο τέλος... ελπίζω όχι βέβαια. Συνέχα Κρίσμοιρε, τό \'χεις, τό \'χεις λέμε!...  :Big Grin:  ...

\'... Τεσπα δεν μπηκα για να κανω τον διαιτητη σε κανενα στο θεμα,
τσακωθειτε οσο θελετε, εγω αλλωστε ειμαι εκτος...\'

Η παράνοια φτάνει στα όρια της παράκρουσης... εξακολουθεί να λέει ότι είναι \'εκτός\' και κοντεύει τα 90 νομίζω μηνύματα... λολ!...

\'... ετσι ρε γουσταρουνε να με καμαρωνουνε,
τραβας ζορι?...\'

Και καλά αυτοί που δε σε έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι, πάει στο καλό. Αυτοί που ξέρουν τι κουμάσι είσαι όμως, είναι απλά άξιοι της μοίρας τους... ναι;...

\'... και εσενα μωρη τρελλη επρεπε να σου ειχε κοψει το κεφαλι ο ηρωδης αν υπηρχε...\'

Καλά εσύ DEMGAL, είσαι αλλού γι\' αλλού... είπαμε, πήγαινε για γούστα με τον άλλον. Μια χαρά συνεννοείστε άλλωστε...

\'... γαμησε τους ρε κρινο,για τον πουτσο ειναι ολοι τους εδω...\'

Μα καλά ρε DEMGAL;... εσύ πριν θα πήδαγες τον Κρίνο, τώρα άλλαξες γνώμη;... φταίνε και οι θερμοκρασίες έ;... ο Κρίνο μας γαμάει όλους, στραβωμάρα έχεις;... δε γουστάρει λέει το φόρουμ και δε γράφει πια... έχει βγει κανά καινούργιο με τον Τοτό, για μπα;... 

\'... Αμα ερχοσουν σε αλλες εποχες, θα σε μαθαινα βα βριζεις χωρις να πετας ουτε μια βρισια...\'

Έχεις καταφέρει τέτοιο πράμα Κρίνε;... σε δέχτηκε τελικά ο Μπαμπινιώτης;... αποκλείεται. Πρώτα ξεκινάμε από συλλαβισμό, μετά πάμε σε γραμματική και συντακτικό και μετά - αν έχουμε ικανότητα - διαχωρίζουμε τις έννοιες των λέξεων. Δε πίνεις καμιά μπύρα ακόμη;... πιο εύκολο θα σου πέσει...

\'... νταξ, της κοπηκε η φορα,
παλια που ημουν μελος ειχε να λεει, τωρα μαζευτηκε...\'

Το άτομο έχει όντως περάσει σε παράκρουση... επιμένει ότι τώρα δεν είναι μέλος... γράφοντας... και συνεχίζουν και του μιλάνε. Τέλεια...

\'... εγω δωρα,
εχω μαθει να συνυπαρχω με τους παντες και με ολους τα βολευω.
Θα μου πεις εγω παιζω αλλιως, οκ αλλα αλλο εσυ και αλλο εγω...\'

Μετάφραση: ... εγώ Δώρα, δεν αντέχω ούτε τα άντερά μου. Η συνύπαρξη δεν επιτρέπεται σε ένα άτομο σαν εμένα με μαντικές ικανότητες. Είναι όλοι ηλίθιοι, μπορώ να τους κάνω εγώ καλά, και φυσικά τύφλα νά \'χει μπροστά μου ο Κύριος...

\'... οτι ασχοληθηκα πολυ εχεις δικαιο....
ειχα και καιρο να γραψω, μολις γυρισα απο διακοπες και ειμαι σε φορμα.
Αλλα θυμο? που τον ειδες?
Απο τα πολλα προβατακια στη θαλασσα εχει χαλαρωσει αρκετα το μυαλο μου.
Ρε συ δωρα,
σε ενδιαφερει να βλεπεις περα απο την οθονη?
ΟΧΙ.
Αλλα αν με ρωτας καλα κανεις.
Εγω ομως βλεπω.
Και επειδη παραειδα,
παω να δω και μια ταινια, να αραξω γιατι με εφαγε το πληκτρολογιο.
Στο μεταξυ αν το νικ μου ζησει μεχρι αυριο θα απαντησω,
αν τα τιναξει και φαει μπαν, ζωη σε λογου μας.....\'

... ουδέν σχόλιον. Βλέπεις αρκετά καλά τουλάχιστον μιας και είσαι σε... φόρμα για να βρεις το τηλεχειριστήριο και να ανοίξεις την τιβούλα;...

\'... Όλα αυτά που μας αναφέρεις εδώ έγιναν σε ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις τί μας τα μεταφέρεις εδώ? Δημοσιευεις ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις?Αν είναι δυνατόν?...\'

Καλά εσύ Τζάνετ... ας μείνεις ασχολίαστη. Δε σε πειράζει έ;...


\'... αν το μαγαζακι σας, μπορουσε να συνεχισει την πορεια του χωρις να ασχολειται με την αφεντια μου, σημερα δεν θα χαλαγα τα πανεμορφα δαχτυλακια μου στο πληκτρολογιο, got it?...\'

Αν δεν ήσουν αυτό που είσαι - ξέρεις εσύ - δε θα ασχολιόσουνα λυσσαλέα με το... μαγαζάκι που τόσο αίμα έφτυσες για να το κάνεις σα τα μούτρα σου. Με συνεργούς και οπαδούς...

\'... Παντοτε βγαινω σωστος, απλα μπορει να αργησω λιγο.....\'

Σε δέχεται κανάς γιατρός, για μπα;... τί να σου κάνουν κι οι γιατροί άμα έχεις τόσες δυνάμεις έ;... σε καταλαβαίνω μωρέ...



\'... Δηλαδη αν εγω γραψω, οτι σκοπευω να κανω κακο στην ταδε χρηστρια και αυτο γινεται με σοβαροτητα, τοτε υπαρχει θεμα για αρση του απορρητου που οδηγει στο σπιτι μου...\'

Αυτό είναι και το τελευταίο που σχολιάζω, έπιασα μέχρι τη σελίδα 20... αλήθεια;... κι αν υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες ότι έχεις κάνει κακό, πού οδηγεί;... δε μας λες για να ξέρουμε κιόλας εμείς οι πανίβλακες;... άσε μη μπεις στον κόπο. Τα έχουν δει αυτοί που χρειάζεται να τα δουν. Και τώρα, πες τους και κανά καινούργιο με τον Τοτό μιας και είσαι \'αποκλεισμένος\' και σου στερήσανε τον κατα - πληκτικό σου λόγο...

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο, καλό μπάνιο σε όσους πάνε θάλασσα και καλή δουλειά σε όσους δουλεύουμε!...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> καλο ειναι να μην συνεχιστει η συζητηση αρκετη χαρα δωσαμε σε ενα μυγοχεσμα!
> 
> οποιοι γουσταρουν τετοιες κομπλεξικες συμπεριφορες ας παρουν δρομο απο εδω!


συμφωνω και επαυξανω

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε yellowlemontree, άντε να φτιάξεις τον χαρακτήρα σου και μετά έλα να κρίνεις τους άλλους άκου εκεί είχε και δίκιο που με είπε ψυχασθενή και δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ με τους άλλους και τόσα άλλα ρε τι κακία είναι αυτή τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε εδώ μέσα έλεοςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςς
Για ποιό λόγο σκάω και τσιμπάω εσένα σου αρέσει να σε βρίζουν; Άκου εκεί ρε κακία.

----------


## whitecandle

Είναι αισχρό ρε. Να μπαίνω και να με βρίζει ο άλλος και αντί να του την πείτε να τ\'ακούω και από πάνω. Είσαστε αισχροί και δεν με νοιάζει αν θα φάω μπαν γιατί στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ. Είναι απίστευτο αυτό που συμβαίνει. Και η Λου, και η janet και η Λεμονιά έβγαλαν απίστευτη κακία σε μένα εκτός τον άλλον. Αλλά δεν διώκεται ποινικά η κακία, είναι ελεύθερη βλέπεις και την έχει όποιος θέλει. Λέτε την κουτσουκέλα σας και μετά φεύγετε. Μόνο αυτό ξέρετε να κάνετε. Μπορείτε να αντιμετωπίσετε εμένα γιατί είμαι καλή και τα βάζετε με τους αδύναμους, αλλά δεν μπορείτε να αντιμετωπίσετε τον ίδιο σας τον εαυτό. Για να τα πείτε αυτά στις φίλες σας, θα σας κάνει καμμία παρέα; Δοκιμάστε να πείτε μία φίλη σας ψυχασθενή και όχι ψυχικά ασθενή και άμα δεν απομακρυνθεί να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη. Ευθύνη δεν έχω καμμία Ρεμ για το τι είναι ο άλλος. Μόνο πως τον μεγάλωσαν. Και η διαχείριση που δεν κάνει τίποτα. Και η κωλοελλάδα που για να κάνεις μια μήνυση πρέπει να πληρώσεις και να μάθουν όλοι την ασθένειά σου. Τι να πω. Να χαίρεστε όλοι την κακία σας. Αυτό μόνο.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Είναι αισχρό ρε. Να μπαίνω και να με βρίζει ο άλλος και αντί να του την πείτε να τ\'ακούω και από πάνω. Είσαστε αισχροί και δεν με νοιάζει αν θα φάω μπαν γιατί στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ. Είναι απίστευτο αυτό που συμβαίνει. Και η Λου, και η janet και η Λεμονιά έβγαλαν απίστευτη κακία σε μένα εκτός τον άλλον. Αλλά δεν διώκεται ποινικά η κακία, είναι ελεύθερη βλέπεις και την έχει όποιος θέλει. Λέτε την κουτσουκέλα σας και μετά φεύγετε. Μόνο αυτό ξέρετε να κάνετε. Μπορείτε να αντιμετωπίσετε εμένα γιατί είμαι καλή και τα βάζετε με τους αδύναμους, αλλά δεν μπορείτε να αντιμετωπίσετε τον ίδιο σας τον εαυτό. Για να τα πείτε αυτά στις φίλες σας, θα σας κάνει καμμία παρέα; Δοκιμάστε να πείτε μία φίλη σας ψυχασθενή και όχι ψυχικά ασθενή και άμα δεν απομακρυνθεί να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη. Ευθύνη δεν έχω καμμία Ρεμ για το τι είναι ο άλλος. Μόνο πως τον μεγάλωσαν. Και η διαχείριση που δεν κάνει τίποτα. Και η κωλοελλάδα που για να κάνεις μια μήνυση πρέπει να πληρώσεις και να μάθουν όλοι την ασθένειά σου. Τι να πω. Να χαίρεστε όλοι την κακία σας. Αυτό μόνο.


αγαπητη λαιτ,τα πηρες λαθος τα πραγματα..σου εξηγησαν απλα οτι πρεπει να δεχτεις το οτι εισαι ψυχικα ασθενης,αυτο θα ειναι κ η αρχη της ευτυχιας σου κατ\'εμε..
κανεις δεν υπερασπισε το ερπετο που φερθηκε ετσι οχι μονο σε εσενα,αλλα σε ολους τους ψυχικα αρρωστους!το ψυχασθενης μην το αντιλαμβανεσαι ως προσβολη!ειναι αυτος που πασχει απο μια ψυχικη ασθενεια!
δεν ειναι ντροπη ρε ματια μου να νοσει η ψυχη..μην το παιρνεις ετσι!

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



πρωτον δεν ειναι δικη μου,
διαβασα το αρθρο της δικηγορου στο ιντερνετ οπως το διαβασες και εσυ.

Ειμαι - εισαι - ημουν.....
Αρα οι νομοι εχουν μια εφαρμογη αναλογα ποιος ρωταει, η ρεμεντυ η ο κρινο....

Λαμπρα.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΠΡΟΣ ΚΡΙΝΟ
> 
> κρινε εισαι γελασμενος καλε μου αν νομιζεις οτι η διωξη δεν κανει αρση απορρητου!
> απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια στο λεω (safeline)σταματησα ενα βημα πριν την μηνυση!
> 
> λεφτα να εχεις κ τον κανεις να σε πληρωνει!!το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι βασιλειο παρανομων πια!
> κ μαλακα να πεισ καποιον μπορει να σου κανει μηνυση!



ο νομος γνωριζουμε τι λεει?

Και δεν το λεω για να κοντραρω κανενα,
αλλα χρησιμο ειναι να γνωριζουμε τι μπορει να κανει ο καθενας σε μια τετοια υποθεση.

Ενα τηλεφωνο για ξεκαθαρισμα δε βλαπτει ε?
πχ για παραδειγμα αν η τελευταια σου προταση εχει ισχυ.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> οσο εγκλημα ειναι η σωματικη βια,αλλο τοσο κ ποινικα δικασιμη-κολασιμη ειναι κ η λεκτικη βια!αυτα!



δεν γνωριζω να σου πω την αληθεια δεν ειμαι δικηγορος.
Εκεινο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι αρση απορρητου γινεται για κακουργημα.
Για ολα αυτα ομως θα ρωτησω την δευτερα γιατι με ενδιαφερει και εμενα το θεμα.

----------


## Χάιντι

Πω , πω τι γίνεται σε αυτό θέμα ποιος είναι αυτός που λέει η Λάιτ ότι είναι και διαχειριστής και τι είναι αυτά που λέει?

Εγώ να ζητήσω συγνώμη αν είπα κάτι πάνω στα νεύρα μου....δεν το εννοούσα.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν υπαρχουν ανωνυμες μηνυσεις βρε λμπ...
> οι μηνυσεις ειναι επωνυμες..
> 
> ...



δηλαδη θα πας στο δικαστηριο,
και οταν θα σου πουν πως σε λενε,
θα πεις ειμαι η λαιτμπλουπαθ?


ενδιαφερον....

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εμ πες το καλη μου ρεμεντυ οτι εισαι δικηγορος να ξεστραβωθω....

μπορεις να μου πεις το αρθρο του αστικου κωδικα που αναφερεσαι?
ρωταω γιατι εχω αγνοια οχι κατι αλλο ε?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο, καλό μπάνιο σε όσους πάνε θάλασσα και καλή δουλειά σε όσους δουλεύουμε!...



επισης!

 :Wink:

----------


## curtains

Προσωπικα μου φαινονται γελοιες οι αναφορες σε δικαστικες κινησεις, επειδη ο - δε θυμαμαι το νικ - εβριζε. Κατι τετοια απλως τα προσπερνα κανεις, γιατι δεν εχουν σημασια. Δεν αποτελουν ουτε απειλη, ουτε καν προσβολη, απο τη στιγμη που δεν γνωριζει για να μπορει να απευθυνθει σε καποιον. Δεν επιδοκιμαζω καθολου το βρισιδι του, αλλα απο εκει και περα τα οσα λεγονται για δικαστηρια κτλ μου φαινονται αστεια και παιδικα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Προσωπικα μου φαινονται γελοιες οι αναφορες σε δικαστικες κινησεις, επειδη ο - δε θυμαμαι το νικ - εβριζε. Κατι τετοια απλως τα προσπερνα κανεις, γιατι δεν εχουν σημασια. Δεν αποτελουν ουτε απειλη, ουτε καν προσβολη, απο τη στιγμη που δεν γνωριζει για να μπορει να απευθυνθει σε καποιον. Δεν επιδοκιμαζω καθολου το βρισιδι του, αλλα απο εκει και περα τα οσα λεγονται για δικαστηρια κτλ μου φαινονται αστεια και παιδικα.


για εσενα μπορει να ακουγεται παιδικο,για αλλους ομως οχι..
ξερεις ποσοι αυτοκτονουν επειδη καποιος τους παρενοχλει στο νετ?(προσβολη,απειλη)
μην νομιζουμε λοιπον οτι το να καθεσαι απεναντι απο μια οθονη κ να πληκτρολογεις βρισιες κ προσβολες ανευ προηγουμενου,ειναι κατι που περνα στο φλου!
εγω προσωπικα μιλησα εκ προσωπικης εμπειριας κ σου λεω ΚΡΙΝΕ σταματησα πριν την μηνυση(κ για να μην απορεις,η καταγγελια μου ηταν περι εξυβρισης κ απειλης)
ξεφυγαμε εντελως απο το θεμα κ πηγαμε στο δικαστικο κομματι,ουδεις μας ειναι δικηγορος!απλα επαναλαμβανω απο δικη μου εμπειρια λεω οτι λεω..
το θεμα ειναι αλλο..

καποιοι που αισθανονται υγιεις (για εμενα δεν ειναι κανεις σε αυτον τον πλανητη) ας μην μπαινουν εδω,να βριζουν σαν νταλικες κ να προσβαλλουν ανθρωπους!
γιατι κατι που καποιοι ξεχνουν,πολλες φορες κ εγω,ειναι οτι πισω απο καθε νικ ειναι μια ψυχη..οχι μια οθονη οπως αρεσκεσαι να λες ΚΡΙΝΕ..
κ τελικα επανερχομαι στο ερωτημα..ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> 
> 
> αλλα απο εκει και περα τα οσα λεγονται για δικαστηρια κτλ μου φαινονται αστεια και παιδικα.


εκτος απο γελοια και παιδικα,
ειναι νομικως αβασιμα.

Ακομα και ετσι να γινει,
μπορει να φανταστει κανεις τι εχει να γινει αν αρχισουν μυνησεις γιατι ο ταδε με ειπε μαλακα?
Θα δικαζονται μετα απο 20 χρονια....

Πρακτικα οι μονες περιπτωσεις που γνωριζω και εχει γινει αρση απορρητου, αφορα περιπτωσεις παιδικης πορνογραφιας, περιπτωσεις οπου καταγραφοταν τασεις αυτοκτονιας και περιπτωσεις που βλαφτηκε η προσωπικοτητα του αλλου, πχ για αναρτηση φωτογραφιας μιας κοπελας που πληρωνονταν για σεξ επειδη ηθελε να την εκδικηθει που το διαλυσαν.
Απο κει και περα στο ιντερνετ, αρκετοι εχουν πει αλλους μαλακες και ενα καρο κοσμητικα....

Δευτερα ομως θα το ψαξω με λεπτομεριες τι αναφερει ο νομος και ποτε μπορει να σπασει το απορρητο επικοινωνιας, γιατι πεταγονται πολλες μουφες.

----------


## Χάιντι

Βασικά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η αρχή του θέματος, αλλά τι να πω η ζήλια του ανθρώπου φτάνει ως και σε αυτά τα σημεία επειδή πήραν κάποιοι προειδοποίηση πρέπει να πάρουν και οι άλλοι χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα δηλαδή και για κανένα λόγο μόνο επειδή το θέλουν ...μερικοί ζηλιάρηδες.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> για εσενα μπορει να ακουγεται παιδικο,για αλλους ομως οχι..
> ξερεις ποσοι αυτοκτονουν επειδη καποιος τους παρενοχλει στο νετ?(προσβολη,απειλη)
> 
> 
> - σε αυτο δωρα εχεις δικαιο, δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου
> Πιστρευω οτι το ιντερνετ θα επρεπε να εχει την ιδια δικαστικη οδο αν χρειαζοταν, οπως και να ησουν προσωπο με προσωπο.
> 
> ...

----------


## Χάιντι

Καλά εμένα ο Κρίνο δεν μου απαντά με απαξιώνει σιγά βρε τι σου κανα?

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Βασικά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η αρχή του θέματος, αλλά τι να πω η ζήλια του ανθρώπου φτάνει ως και σε αυτά τα σημεία επειδή πήραν κάποιοι προειδοποίηση πρέπει να πάρουν και οι άλλοι χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα δηλαδή και για κανένα λόγο μόνο επειδή το θέλουν ...μερικοί ζηλιάρηδες.



xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## strangerinthenight

καταρχην δεν με ρωτησες κατι,
κατα δευτερον,
γουσταρεις να πω οτι σε εχουν παρει νουμεραδα οι μισοι στη δουλεια σου?
και να μπω σε λεπτομεριες?
ψευτικα βεβαια ολα αυτα αλλα δεν εχει σημασια, η δουλεια θα γινει.

----------


## Χάιντι

Αν ήταν ψεύτικα θα είχα πρόβλημα αν τα είχα πει εγώ στους άλλους δημόσια δεν θα είχα κανένα, που δεν θα το έκανα αυτό βέβαια εγώ.

Δηλαδή και ψεύτικα να ήταν δεν θα είχα πάλι πρόβλημα , ξέρεις πόσες φορές με συκοφαντήσανε?

----------


## strangerinthenight

ωραια,
επειδη δημοσια δεν εχω πει ποτε οτι πηδουσα καποια το τελευταιο τετραμηνο και καπακι να την παρατησα, ναι εχω προβλημα.

Εσυ που ξερεις οτι ηταν αληθεια οσα ακουσες?
Που ξερεις αν ειχα μια αλλη σχεση και διαβαζει αυτα που γραφεις, και μου δημιουργησεις προβλημα?

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
δλδ η λαιτ,οποια κ αν ειναι,με την οποια ιδιοτροπια της,επρεπε να ακουσει ολα αυτα??(αν κ πιστευω προσβαλλε ολο το φορουμ)

εσυ λοιπον ως πιο παλιος κ καινουριος συναμα :P τι επρεπε να κανεις?
ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΒΗΧΑ!

δεν ειμαι η δικηγορος της λαιτ,απλα..με αγγιξαν προσωπικα!ειναι αισχρο να φερεσαι ετσι σε εναν ανθρωπο με ψυχικα προβληματα!(*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
> 
> σου ξαναλεω βλεπω οτι βγαζεις τον δικο σου θυμο μεσω του παιδαριου!
> 
> δλδ η λαιτ,οποια κ αν ειναι,με την οποια ιδιοτροπια της,επρεπε να ακουσει ολα αυτα??(αν κ πιστευω προσβαλλε ολο το φορουμ)
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
> δεν ειμαι η δικηγορος της λαιτ,απλα..με αγγιξαν προσωπικα!ειναι αισχρο να φερεσαι ετσι σε εναν ανθρωπο με ψυχικα προβληματα!(*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*)




να εισαι σιγουρη,
οτι αν ο κρινος υπηρχε χθες, οχι στον αγυριστο θα τον ειχα στειλει,
αλλα και ακομα παραπερα, και αμα ηθελε και προσωπικα οπως κανονιζαμε.
Μπορεις να ψαξεις παλαιοτερα που το εχω κανει απειρες φορες.
Δεν δεχομαι επ\' ουδενι να θιγονται ετσι ψυχικα νοσουντες.

Ως καινουριος δεν υπαρχω και δεν εχω καμια θεση σε αυτο το χωρο,
το οτι μπαινω ειναι τελειως ασχετο, δεν μπηκα για να βοηθησω κανενα παρα μονο για να ξεκαθαρισω το ζητημα που προεκυψε και με αφορα.
Για να υπερασπισεις ενα μελος σε ενα φορουμ πρεπει να εισαι κομματι αυτου του χωρου και εγω ΔΕΝ ειμαι.

Ουτε εγω ειμαι δικηγορος κανενος,
περα απο αυτο η λαιτ ειναι ιντερνετικη γνωστη και εχω λογους να την βοηθησω.
Δεν θα υποκαταστησω ομως ουτε εγω ουτε εσυ τον αντμιν,
οποιος ειναι ο καθ\' ολα αρμοδιος για να προστατεψει τα μελη του.
Μην ζητας απο εμενα ευθυνες που πλέον δεν τις εχω και δεν τις ειχα ποτε μου.
Η προστασια της λαιτ ειναι οπως το διαπιστωσες στις παρουσες συνθηκες, ειναι να μην απαντουσε στις προκλησεις και να εληγε εκει το θεμα. 
Αντιθετα η προκληση ειχε απαντηση και αυτο εγινε σκοινι κορδονι.....

Θα σου πω τελος,
οτι ενα παλιο μελος, πρεπει να ειναι \"εκπαιδευμενο\" στο να ξερει να χειριζεται τετοιες προκλησεις αλλιως θα βολοδερνει συνεχως σε απειρες ατερμονες και ασκοπες συζητησεις που τελικα τι καλο εβγαλαν?
Μολις νυσταξαν απαντες, πηγαν για υπνο και σταματησε ο καυγας....
Κατοπιν σωματικης κουρασης ελαβε τελος η συζητηση.
Το ζουμι ειναι να αποσυρεις πιο νωρις το χερι σου απο το πληκτρολογιο.
Μιλαω εγω βεβαια που εχω κανει χειροτερα,
ομως πλεον εξω απο το χωρο μπορω και εχω πολυ καλυτερη οπτικη ματια και ξερω πως μπορεις να βουλωσεις τον αλλον αμα θελεις.....

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Βασικά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η αρχή του θέματος, αλλά τι να πω η ζήλια του ανθρώπου φτάνει ως και σε αυτά τα σημεία επειδή πήραν κάποιοι προειδοποίηση πρέπει να πάρουν και οι άλλοι χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα δηλαδή και για κανένα λόγο μόνο επειδή το θέλουν ...μερικοί ζηλιάρηδες.


Τι λες ρε; Χαχαχαχα

----------


## whitecandle

Δωράκι μου πες τα συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι είναι πολύ άσχημα αυτά.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

[quote]_Originally posted by dora-agxos_
*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

ο αντμιν μαλλον κανει βουτιες,ενω το φορουμ πιανει πατο..

καλο σας απογευμα!

----------


## strangerinthenight

[quote]_Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_



> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



ελα ρε μεγαλε,
πες κατι μιας και θα φαμε και οι δυο μπαν.....


 :Cool:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

ρε ασε τι γυναικες,
πες κανα καλο αντρικο τωρα να φτιαχτουμε....

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
> 
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

σαν τι δλδ????

----------


## strangerinthenight

ε δεν ξερω.....
στην ουσια τις βριζεις τις γυναικες αλλα κατα βαθος αλλα θες να κανεις.....
χμμμ.... ξερεις οσο βριζεις τοσο απωθημενο εχει καποιος ε?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> ε δεν ξερω.....
> στην ουσια τις βριζεις τις γυναικες αλλα κατα βαθος αλλα θες να κανεις.....
> χμμμ.... ξερεις οσο βριζεις τοσο απωθημενο εχει καποιος ε?


οι γυναικες βριζομαστε αναμεταξυ μας..

----------


## strangerinthenight

εχω ενα φιλο ξερεις,
που ριχνει τετοιο βρισιδι για τις γυναικες που εσυ εισαι εκκλησια.
Καποια στιγμη λοιπον, τα φτιαχνει για λιγο με καποια,
και δεν σου λεω τιποταααααααααα!!!!

Τον εσερνε οπου γουσταρε σου λεω....
η εκδικηση και οι καταρες ολων των γυναικων πεσανε πανω του.
Δεν πιστευω να εισαι και εσυ τετοιος?

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> ε δεν ξερω.....
> στην ουσια τις βριζεις τις γυναικες αλλα κατα βαθος αλλα θες να κανεις.....
> χμμμ.... ξερεις οσο βριζεις τοσο απωθημενο εχει καποιος ε?
> ...



χαχαχα....
αει βρε και εσυ....
:P

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

θες να πεις οτι εχω απωθημενο με τις γυναικες????????αχχαχαχαχαχαχ αχααχααχχααχα....ασε μας ρε κρινο τωρα,που θα με πεις και μισογυνη στο τελος,ο καυγας χθες και το βρισιδι αν θυμασαι το ξεκινησα μαζι σου,και υστερα πηρε η μπαλα και την αλλη,για αυτο μην προσπαθεις να περασεις λαθος εντυπωσεις.οποιοσδηποτε να ηταν στη θεση σας,θα τον εβριζα,οποιοσδηποτε αναφεροταν στο προσωπο μου κακοβουλως οπως εσεις χθες θα τον εβριζα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

θελω να πω, οτι ιντερνετικα, τα αρχιδια σε ενα αντρα, φαινονται στο κατα ποσο 
κινειται τοσο εξυπνα ωστε να καθηλωνει τον αλλο με τον λογο του,
χωρις να χρειαζεται να τρωει μπαν οπως εσυ επιδιωκεις.

Εσυ εκανες το ευκολο, κανοντας τον αλλο να πιστευει,
οτι αμα σκυψεις στη γη ασφαλτο θα βρει, αλλα απο αρχιδια θα χρειαζεσαι τσιμπιδακι.

Στο ειπα και σε αλλο μυνημα, 
οτι το βρισιμο θελει τεχνη, και το γαμιεσαι, *******, γαμιολα, και το υπολοιπο λεξικο του πετροπουλου, δεν πιανει μια.
Ενταξει νεος εισαι θα μου πεις, αλλα και παλι, πρωτα μαθε και μετα βγες στην πιατσα.


Δεν νομιζω να εχω αδικο ε?
Μαθε αν θες να εισαι μαγκιτης, να βρεις τροπο να το κερδιζεις και οχι να το απαιτεις.
Αυτα απο φιλικες συμβουλες σημερα.....


Τσιου.

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΑΝΤΕ ΤΙ??ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ,ΚΑΙ Σ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΡΕΣΩ..ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ...

----------


## whitecandle

Τι μας λες; Ευτυχώς που εγώ δεν είμαι σαν κι εσένα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΝΑ ΕΥΧΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΕΜΕΝΑ,ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΗ ΤΩΝ ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΩΝ,ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΗΚΑ ΧΘΕΣ,ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 22 ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ.ΕΣΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ,ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΓΑΜΠΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙ(ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ)..ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ΝΑ ΕΥΧΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΕΜΕΝΑ,ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥ ΡΑΤΣΙΣΤΗ ΤΩΝ ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΩΝ,ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΗΚΑ ΧΘΕΣ,ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 22 ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ.ΕΣΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ,ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΓΑΜΠΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙ(ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ)..ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ.


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Πρώτον δεν σε προκάλεσα εχτές απλά είπα ότι σε υποπτεύομαι γιατί είχα λόγο και εσύ το γ....
Δεύτερον δεν θα ήθελα να είχα κάνει αυτά που έχεις κάνει κι εσύ
Τρίτον ποιός σου πε ότι ψάχνω γαμπρό από δω μέσα βρες μου που το είπα για να σου πω μπράβο παιδί μου
και Τέταρτον γιατί να είμαι σαν κι εσένα να βρίζω

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Πρώτον δεν σε προκάλεσα εχτές απλά είπα ότι σε υποπτεύομαι γιατί είχα λόγο και εσύ το γ....
> Δεύτερον δεν θα ήθελα να είχα κάνει αυτά που έχεις κάνει κι εσύ
> Τρίτον ποιός σου πε ότι ψάχνω γαμπρό από δω μέσα βρες μου που το είπα για να σου πω μπράβο παιδί μου
> και Τέταρτον γιατί να είμαι σαν κι εσένα να βρίζω


ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΑΤΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΨΙΩΝ ΣΟΥ???ΑΡΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΧΘΕΣ,ΕΤΣΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ.ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΣΝ ΟΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΓΑΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΣΤΟ,ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΙΣΤΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΖΗ ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΑΤΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΨΙΩΝ ΣΟΥ???ΑΡΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΧΘΕΣ,ΕΤΣΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ.ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΣΝ ΟΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΓΑΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΣΤΟ,ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΙΣΤΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΖΗ ΤΩΡΑ.


Ποιός μιλάει για στιγματισμό.....Εγώ απλά μια υπόθεση έκανα και είπα ότι δεν επιμένω και επειδή μετά είχαμε ενδείξεις είπαμε ότι μπορεί να είσαι εσύ. Γιατί είχαμε τσακωθεί κιόλας και με είχες πει τρελή. Έτσι μου πρέπει ε; Αυτό είναι δική σου γνώμη αλλά δεν ξέρεις τι γνώμη έχουμε οι περισσότεροι για σένα. Όσο για το γάμο, ναι ψάχνω για γάμο στα πρόλαβε όλα ο άλλος βλέπω αλλά όχι στο φόρουμ. Αυτό δεν το είπα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Λοιπόν εγώ δεν απαντάω άλλο μίλα μόνος σου. Άμα τα βγάζει κανείς πέρα μαζί σου τρύπα μου τη μύτη. Ή μάλλον στους φίλους σου θα κάνεις την κότα αλλιώς δεν θα \'χες κανέναν.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Λοιπόν εγώ δεν απαντάω άλλο μίλα μόνος σου. Άμα τα βγάζει κανείς πέρα μαζί σου τρύπα μου τη μύτη. Ή μάλλον στους φίλους σου θα κάνεις την κότα αλλιώς δεν θα \'χες κανέναν.


ΕΣΥ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ,ΔΕ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ,ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ??Η ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΝΙΚΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> ωραια,
> επειδη δημοσια δεν εχω πει ποτε οτι πηδουσα καποια το τελευταιο τετραμηνο και καπακι να την παρατησα, ναι εχω προβλημα.
> 
> Εσυ που ξερεις οτι ηταν αληθεια οσα ακουσες?
> Που ξερεις αν ειχα μια αλλη σχεση και διαβαζει αυτα που γραφεις, και μου δημιουργησεις προβλημα?



δεν τα άκουσα τα διάβασα και αν σε δημιούργησα πρόβλημα συγνώμη ρε

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

[/quote]

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Λοιπόν εγώ δεν απαντάω άλλο μίλα μόνος σου.




AXA!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> AXA!


Εσύ μην πετάγεσαι σαν την πορδή.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> δεν τα άκουσα τα διάβασα και αν σε δημιούργησα πρόβλημα συγνώμη ρε



απο εμενα δεν ακουσες τιποτα.
Εφοσον θες να πεις κατι τετοιο, θα πρεπει να με ρωτησεις, πριν χρησιμοποιησεις το νικ μου.
Αλλα τι να ρωτησεις,
ψιτ κρινο, σε πειραζει να πω οτι πηδουσες μια τυπισα 5 φορες και μετα την παρατησες?

Ξερεις κατι ομως?
Αν μια τυπισα πηδιεται 5 φορες,
την σημερον ημερα, θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ μα παραααααα πολυ ευτυχισμενη.
Εσυ το εκανες να φαινεται πολυ φτηνο.....
Το σεξ οταν ειναι ομορφο δεν ειναι ποτε φτηνο, φτηνοι γινομαστε εμεις, ιδιως οταν το ψαχνουμε με το φαναρι.


Αυτα σαν βοηθεια,
προς γνωση και συμμόρφωση.

Αν αντιπαθω κατι στη ζωη πανω απο ολα ειναι τις κατινες και τα παραγωγα τους.
Σορρυ αλλα αυτο ειναι κολλημα μου.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> AXA!
> 
> ...



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*. [/quote]

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

KAI NA MHN TO EKANES QUOTE ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΣΒΗΝΑ

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


βρωμαει απο χιλιομετρα..

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> KAI NA MHN TO EKANES QUOTE ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΣΒΗΝΑ


επειδη κακαριζες μεχρι χτες..

αλλα σημερα ηρθε η ομαδα στηριξης κ σου εδωσε πολλα μποφορ!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> Αν αντιπαθω κατι στη ζωη πανω απο ολα ειναι τις κατινες και τα παραγωγα τους.
> Σορρυ αλλα αυτο ειναι κολλημα μου.


Αντιπαθείς και τον εαυτό σου γιατί και συ είσαι λίγο κατινίτσα ε?

----------


## Χάιντι

ρε συ \"διαχειριστή\" μια που δεν μας επιτρέπεις να λέμε το όνομά σου έχεις 208 μυνήματα σε βρισιές το ξέρεις?

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ 209???ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ.ΕΣΥ ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΡΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥΛΑΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ.ΕΕΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΟ,ΑΔΙΚΟΣ Ο ΚΟΠΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΣ..

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.....

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> Αν αντιπαθω κατι στη ζωη πανω απο ολα ειναι τις κατινες και τα παραγωγα τους.
> Σορρυ αλλα αυτο ειναι κολλημα μου.
> 
> ...



θυμασαι καμια περιπτωση που να εχω αναφερει οπως αυτο που εκανες εσυ?
Στο λεω γιατι εγω ειχα τα Χ 10 μνμ απο οτι εσυ.....

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> θυμασαι καμια περιπτωση που να εχω αναφερει οπως αυτο που εκανες εσυ?
> Στο λεω γιατι εγω ειχα τα Χ 10 μνμ απο οτι εσυ.....


Είμαι λίγο κατίνα παραπάνω από σένα καθότι γυναίκα άλλωστε.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> θυμασαι καμια περιπτωση που να εχω αναφερει οπως αυτο που εκανες εσυ?
> Στο λεω γιατι εγω ειχα τα Χ 10 μνμ απο οτι εσυ.....
> 
> ...



καθοτι γυναικα η δεν ξερω τι,
δεν παω τις κατινες.

Οσο με αφορα μην με συγκρινεις, απεχω απειρα απο κατινιες.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Είμαι λίγο κατίνα παραπάνω από σένα καθότι γυναίκα άλλωστε.


Και τι θα πει αυτό; :|

----------


## Χάιντι

Λοιπόν εμένα με έχουν συκοφαντήσει άπειρες φορές και μια φορά που έκανα κάτι ξέρεις τι μου είπαν?

να μην τα κάνεις να μην τα λέμε

----------


## strangerinthenight

ρε συ τζανετ,
τι με κοφτει αν σε εχουν συκοφαντησει?
σε εχω συκοφαντησει εγω?

Δεν εχουμε μιλησει στο μσν?
Εχω βγαλει προς τα εξω κατι απο οσα μου εχεις πει?
Αυτο θα ηθελες δηλαδη?

----------


## Χάιντι

Όλοι κατίνες είμαστε εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Όλοι κατίνες είμαστε άσα αυτά, εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον...


Να μιλάς για τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Όλοι κατίνες είμαστε άσα αυτά, εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον...



ακου τζανετ,
οσο και να θες, εγω (και αλλοι φυσικα) δεν θα σου μοιασω.
Μεινε οσο κατινα νομιζεις οτι πρεπει, αλλα οτι κανεις δεν θα το κανω εγω.
Αλλιως θα ειναι σαν να κατηγορω τα μουτρα μου.

----------


## Χάιντι

βρε από τότε που σε κάναν μπαν έχεις μπει με 10 διαφορετικά ψευδώνυμα και μου λες δεν είσαι κατίνα?

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> Όλοι κατίνες είμαστε άσα αυτά, εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον...
> 
> 
> Να μιλάς για τον εαυτό σου.


Καλά εσύ δεν είσαι κατίνα είσαι μια κατίνα και μισή.

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by janet_
> βρε από τότε που σε κάναν μπαν έχεις μπει με 10 διαφορετικά ψευδώνυμα και μου λες δεν είσαι κατίνα?



δεν εκρυψα ποτε οτι ειμαι ο κρινο,
αλλωστε και να το εκρυβα φαινεται απο το πως γραφω,
παλι σε αντιθεση απο εσενα.


Γιατι το ψαχνεις τωρα?
Οσο το σκαλιζεις απο κατω θα εισαι,
αστο να παει στο διαολο....


ΥΓ...... και αν χρειαστει θα μπω με αλλα 100.

----------


## Χάιντι

Κρινάκι μην με συγκρίνεις με σένα είμαι καλύτερη....

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Κρινάκι μην με συγκρίνεις με σένα είμαι καλύτερη....



παλι μπερδευεσαι,
εγω δεν συγκρινω τον εαυτο μου με κανενα.
Η αν με ρωτησουν, θα πω οτι ειμαι ο χειροτερος απο ολους.
Εσυ κανεις συγκρισεις και να σου πω κιολας, καταλαβαινω το γιατι.
Αλλα δεν μπορω να βοηθησω.

----------


## Χάιντι

Ειρήνη ημίν

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Ειρήνη ημίν



+1
να που συμφωνουμε σε κατι

----------


## strangerinthenight

χεστηκα για τις ειρηνες,
να μην ξαναδιαβασω το νικ μου θελω.

Και να κλεισει το θεμα, ειναι βαρετο πια.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Καλά εσύ δεν είσαι κατίνα είσαι μια κατίνα και μισή.


Δεν σου μοιασα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Ειρήνη ημίν


τζανετ ποιοσ ο ρολος σου??

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

τζανετ ποιοσ ο ρολος σου?? [/quote]
ΕΣΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙΣ?ΑΠΟΡΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ..

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> Ειρήνη ημίν
> 
> 
> τζανετ ποιοσ ο ρολος σου??


δεν έχω κανένα ρόλο ιδιαίτερο γιατί?

κάνω συζήτηση, χαβαλέ, δίνω συμβουλές αυτό.... και αν εκνευριστώ μπορεί να πω κάτι παραπάνω λάθος βέβαια αλλά το κάνω

φυσιολογικά πράγματα δηλαδή

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


μονο να εκνευριζεσαι βλεπω..

----------


## Χάιντι

Εκνευρίζομαι πολύ σπάνια και μόνο όταν με βρίζουν χωρίς λόγο ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ΕΣΥ ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΡΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥΛΑΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ.ΕΕΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΟ,ΑΔΙΚΟΣ Ο ΚΟΠΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΣ..


πώς το κατάλαβες καλέ? μπράβο!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

αφου το λεγανε και αλλα ατομα τις προαλλες.εγω εδω μπορει να μπηκα και να λεω οτι λεω,αλλα δεν εχω κανενα συμφερον,εσυ μπαινεις καθαρα για να προσεγγιζεις ατομα και να προωθεις τη δουλεια σου,για αυτο να μην μου μιλας.

----------


## Χάιντι

αγόρι μου είσαι 22 χρονών ε? φαίνεται!

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

εγω η εσυ εβαλες μεσα το φιλο σου εναν ανωνυμο?που θα μας εβαζε στο δαφνι?για θυμισου ρε μαλακα

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> ρε συ τζανετ,
> 
> Δεν εχουμε μιλησει στο μσν?
> Εχω βγαλει προς τα εξω κατι απο οσα μου εχεις πει?
> Αυτο θα ηθελες δηλαδη?


στο μσν μιλούσαμε αλλά δεν λέγαμε αυτά λέγαμε άλλα

δεν μου είπες εσύ κάτι και πήγα και το είπα

και δεν προκειται ξανά να ανακατευτώ σε συζητήσεις μσν γιατί θα βρω τον μπελά μου

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


ΤΑ ΖΟΛΟΦΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΗΠΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΔΟΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΟΗΘΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ,ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΡΥΨΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ,ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ,*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Άμα λες κάτι να το λες με αποδείξεις αλλιώς δεν ισχύουν αυτά που λες γιατί είναι πολύ σοβαρά αυτά που λες έχουν να κάνουν με το άτομο που ξέρω και που μιλάγαμε;

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
> 
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.



να σαι καλα !!!

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Περίμενε περίμενε εγώ δεν ξέρω μπορεί να με κοροιδεύει κι εμένα που ξέρεις.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

Άμα λες κάτι να το λες με αποδείξεις αλλιώς δεν ισχύουν αυτά που λες γιατί είναι πολύ σοβαρά αυτά που λες έχουν να κάνουν με το άτομο που ξέρω και που μιλάγαμε; [/quote]

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.* [/quote]

ΕΓΩ ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ,ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΩ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟ,ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ,ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Ναι αλλά τον ρωτάω demgal και άλλα μου λέει ότι δεν κορόιδευε. Εκτός και αν τον πιέζει το Ολγάκι. Έχεις διαλόγους να μου δείξεις;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΛΑΙΤ ΠΕΙΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ?????

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι ε λαιτ?2 μηνες σου μιλαω γιατι σε κοροιδευω ε?

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΛΑΙΤ ΠΕΙΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ?????


Δεν με έπεισε αυτή, εσύ με έπεισες.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Εσύ γιατί δεν το μετανιώνεις; Μετά λες ότι βγάζεις ένα ψεύτικο κακό πρόσωπο εδώ.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΘΩ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΞΕΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ,ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΙΛΙΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ,ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ,3 ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΤΣ,ΑΡΑ ΜΗ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΝΟΠΑΝΟ.

----------


## Χάιντι

\'Οντως σόδομα και γόμορα........ :Embarrassment:

----------


## whitecandle

Αν είδα λέει τα χειρότερα άτομα έχω συναντήσει σε αυτά τα φόρουμ εχθρούς και φίλους που προτιμάς τους εχθρούς αλλά εσύ γιατί δεν τα μετανιώνεις αυτά τα άσχημα που μου είπες και επιμένεις; Τόση κακία πια; Σου έκανα κάτι;

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by janet_
> \'Οντως σόδομα και γόμορα........



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Χάιντι

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ,ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΑ,ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ,ΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ,ΚΡΙΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ,ΘΑ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΟΚ.ΔΕ ΧΟΛΟΣΚΑΩ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ.

----------


## dora-agxos

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΑ..ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΡΕ ΚΟΛΟΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΕΣ!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΑ..ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΡΕ ΚΟΛΟΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΕΣ!


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


θα τα λαβεις αυτα που λες αγορακι..
αποχωρω απο την κουβεντα..
κ οποιος κοροιδεψε κ αν ολα αυτα πραγματικα στεκουν ...θα τα λαβει!χειροτερα!

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

ουφφφφφφφ ζεστη σημερα, πολυ ζεστη........
κατσε να διαβασω.....

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> ουφφφφφφφ ζεστη σημερα, πολυ ζεστη........
> κατσε να διαβασω.....


ΤΙΜΗΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΠΟΡΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

τι να τιμησω ρε συ δωρα?

οτι ατομα που παιρνουν χαπια, εχουν ψυχικα προβληματα,
βρηκαν χωρο για να τρωνε τις σαρκες τους?

Και τι θες να κανω εγω για αυτο?

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι ρε μπορει να χω αρρωστια ειναι?το δικο σου ακριβως προβλημα αν εχω ψυχωση πιο ειναι?

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

αντε για να μην πω και τι ειχα δει στο τσατ με την λαιτ για το ποιος σε πηδαει απο εδω μεσα και σου πω εγω.εχε χαρη που σεβομαι το παλικαρι...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Μάλιστα... πολύ ωραία. Αγαπητέ DEMGAL, μήπως να ξαναέριχνες μια ματιά στην \'επίθεση\' που έγινε στη Λάϊτ;... μιας και με ανέφερες δηλαδή. Να σε ενημερώσω λοιπόν πως επειδή δεν έχεις διαβάσει πάρα πολλά πράματα μάλλον, αν η Λάίτ έδινε λίγη έστω σημασία σε όσα της έχω πει και εγώ και άλλα μέλη, σήμερα δε θα ήταν βορά εδώ μέσα στα όρνεα - με αρχηγόπουλο τον τύπο που... δεν είναι μέλος, αλλά απ\' ό,τι φαίνεται παρότι βγάζει μάτια το θέμα τελικά λίγοι το βλέπουν - κι ούτε θα είχε εκτεθεί τόσο πολύ και άδικα. Και εξ\' αιτίας όλων εσάς, και εξ\' αιτίας του ότι μιλάει με τον πάσα ένα και τον εμπιστεύεται. Να προσέχεις λίγο στις αναφορές σου λοιπόν.
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα που είπες, αν ισχύουν, - εσείς είστε επίσης υπεύθυνοι που τα δημοσιοποιείτε - σε μένα προσωπικά είναι πολύ χρήσιμα. Αλλά δε θα δημοσιοποιήσω το γιατί. Ίσως μόνο εκεί που χρειάζεται να τα μεταφέρω. Θα έλεγα να κλείσετε το θέμα, και να ζητηθεί και καμιά συγγνώμη στη Λάϊτ... αν έχετε υπόψιν σας την έννοιά της βέβαια...

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι εχω ψυχωση ελα να με δειρεις βρε ντεμγκαλ να με κανεις να μην εχω

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> αντε για να μην πω και τι ειχα δει στο τσατ με την λαιτ για το ποιος σε πηδαει απο εδω μεσα και σου πω εγω.εχε χαρη που σεβομαι το παλικαρι...



ναι ρε με γαμουσε ο κρινο κανενα αλλο προβλημα?

----------


## strangerinthenight

επιτρεψτε μου σαν παλαιοτερος σε αυτο τον χωρο,
εστω και αν ειμαι εκτος,
το οτι βρισκετε ενα χωρο για να μπινελικωνεστε,
αυτο ασχετως που ο χωρος εχει γινει μπουρδελο που ειναι το τελευταιο που με ενδιαφερει,
κανετε μπουρδελο και τις ψυχες σας,
ο καθενας προσθεντας ενα κομματι απο την σαρκα του.


Στην τελικη,
τοσο για πεταμα εχετε τον εαυτο σας?

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ναι ρε μπορει να χω αρρωστια ειναι?το δικο σου ακριβως προβλημα αν εχω ψυχωση πιο ειναι?


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> αντε για να μην πω και τι ειχα δει στο τσατ με την λαιτ για το ποιος σε πηδαει απο εδω μεσα και σου πω εγω.εχε χαρη που σεβομαι το παλικαρι...
> 
> 
> ...


Να ποιος τα λέει ύστερα λές οτι φταίμε εμείς....

----------


## strangerinthenight

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ρε συ τζανετ,
το βουλωνεις τωρα η οχι?

----------


## Ακροβατης

[quote]_Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_



> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

ντεμγκαλ εχω ψυχωσικες ιδεες,κρισεις πανικου,εχω κανει και χρηση αλκοολ παλιοτερα ελα να με βαλεις στον ισιο δρομο

----------


## strangerinthenight

αυτο το θρεντ,
οπως παει θα ξεπερασει το μιουζικ....



ε ρε νουμεραδα η διαχειριση.....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> αυτο το θρεντ,
> οπως παει θα ξεπερασει το μιουζικ....
> 
> 
> 
> ε ρε νουμεραδα η διαχειριση.....



 :Big Grin:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

αντε παλι με τα αρχιδια σου....
βρεεεεεεεεε δεν τα ειπαμε πριν?

τσιμπιδακι?
μικροσκοπιο?
βρε χαλαρωσε κομματακι,
γιατι στο τελος, θα σκουντουφλαω και θα λεω οτι βρηκα στα αρχιδια του ντεμγκαλ....


τι γινετε εδω ρε, τοιχο τοιχο θα πηγαινουμε....

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν θελω τα αρχιδια σου στον εξομολογο που θα σε παει η μανα σου θελω να με πας

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## sabb

Η απάντηση στο θέμα είναι πως η διαχείριση απουσιάζει, που να φανταστεί η έρμη εν μέσω θερινής ραστώνης πως κάποιοι θα κάνανε μπουρδέλο το μαγαζί ... 

Κι επειδή η διαχείριση απουσιάζει, όσοι σκέφτονται με το \"κάτω\" κεφάλι , άντρες-γυναίκες, επί 33 σελίδες επιδίδονται σε ένα ακατάσχετο υβρεολόγιο, οι οθόνες όσων παρακολουθούν την γελοιοποίηση της ανθρώπινης υπόστασης, έχουν γεμίσει από αρχίδια που ίπτανται προς πάσα κατεύθυνση, \"εσύ που μου \'πες και που σου πα\" είναι ατάκες υψηλού επιπέδου επικοινωνίας, αδιάσειστα επιχειρήματα μιας ανελέητης ανωριμότητας που δεν λέει να τελειώσει - ΕΔΩ....
Το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο εσείς που βρίζεστε και βγάζετε ένα αρρωστημένο αρνητισμό, είναι κι όλοι όσοι έχουν την ατυχία να σας διαβάζουν, αλλά δεν έχουν όμως και καμιά απολύτως διάθεση να μάθουν ποιος από όλους σας την έχει μεγαλύτερη...

Είστε παιδιά που ζείτε στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία σας απ\' όσο έχω καταλάβει ,την δεύτερη δεκαετία της ζωής σας. Αποδείξτε στον εαυτό σας και στους άλλους πως και την ωριμότητα διαθέτετε και το επίπεδο, για να σταματήσετε να εκτίθεστε - ΤΩΡΑ.

Στη ζωή δεν είναι μάγκας εκείνος που διαολοστέλνει, αλλά εκείνος που έχει περάσει μια βόλτα απ\' τη κόλαση.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ελα και εσυ λαιτ καλη μου 
στην επιφανεια
2 μηνες σ μιλαγα και αυτο πιστευεις για μενα ε?
σου χω πει πολλα προσωπικα μ και μαλακια μ
ειτε πιον γκομενο εχω ειτε πια παθηση
δεν φταιει το εχεις ψυχωση
αλλα ο χαρακτηρας σου
και βγαλε στην επιφανεια οτι θες
δεν με νοιαζει
ειλικρινα

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Όταν αποφασίσετε να ζητήσετε συγγνώμη ο ανεμιστήρας θα σταματήσει να γυρνάει από μόνος του... λοιπόν Κρις;... μήπως θέλεις να ξαναγράψω εκείνο που μου είχε κοκκινήσει η διαχείριση;... καλό είναι να ξέρουμε καμιά φορά και το πώς έτυχε και έγινε κάποιος χάλια... με τη σειρά μου να πω ότι όσοι έχουν περάσει πραγματικά από κόλαση, και μάλιστα χωρίς να την έχουν επιλέξει, γίνονται απλά καλύτεροι άνθρωποι...

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


ωραια τα λεγατε ρε ολγα στο μσν
τι αφορα το φορουμ η συζητηση σας στο μσν και μεταφερατε εδω ολα αυτα?
γιατι δεν συνεχιζετε εκει την συζητηση σας αφου θελετε να φατε τις σαρκες σας και υποβαλλετε ολους σε αυτο το αθλιο θεαμα?

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εσυ ντεμγκαλ κοφτο ειπαμε φταιω ευτυχης?ικανοποιημενος?

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

μπα,ουτε κρυο,ουτε ζεστη..

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

μη τα παρεις πολυ και στειλεις κανα τσουναμι ομως...

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

τραγουδα τωρα.....

----------


## Ακροβατης

μονο μαζι σου πες ενα τραγουδακι ρε

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω το μονο που εχω να πω,ειναι ενα συγνωμη στην λαιτ για αυτα που της ειπα,δεν ζηταω την επιοικια του αντμιν,ας με διαγραψει,δεν εχω προβλημα,απο την στιγμη που παραβιασα τους ορους του φορουμ σωστο θα ειναι να με διαγραψει,και επισης ενα συγνωμη στους υπολοιπους ψυχικα ασθενεις που ενιωσαν οτι προσβληθηκαν απο τα λεγομενα μου.τπτ αλλο.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω το μονο που εχω να πω,ειναι ενα συγνωμη στην λαιτ για αυτα που της ειπα,δεν ζηταω την επιοικια του αντμιν,ας με διαγραψει,δεν εχω προβλημα,απο την στιγμη που παραβιασα τους ορους του φορουμ σωστο θα ειναι να με διαγραψει,και επισης ενα συγνωμη στους υπολοιπους ψυχικα ασθενεις που ενιωσαν οτι προσβληθηκαν απο τα λεγομενα μου.τπτ αλλο.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι και σε μενα?

----------


## dora-agxos

χαιρομαι που ο ντεμκαλ ειπε αυτο που ηθελα να ακουσω..

να πω κ εγω με την σειρα μου λοιπον μια συγνωμη.. 

 :Wink: 

υ.γ αυτος ο καυσωνας ποτε θα σταματησει??μας εχει καψει τα σωθικα!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εγω ....

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

και απο μενα συγνωμη κοριτσια..

----------


## whitecandle

Demgal επειδή δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω u2u, μπορείς να μου στείλεις στο email μου αλλά πως να στο στείλω τώρα λέω να το γράψω λίγο και να το σβήσω τον διάλογο με την Όλγα που αποδεικνύει αυτά που μου λες; Τα φυλάς;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

το θεμα εληξε βρε λαιτ..μην το σκαλιζουμε αλλο.

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν έληξε είπες κάτι πολύ σοβαρό και παίζεται μια φιλία μου εμένα. Να ξέρω σίγουρα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Δεν έληξε είπες κάτι πολύ σοβαρό και παίζεται μια φιλία μου εμένα. Να ξέρω σίγουρα.


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

συνερθε λαιτ,συνερθε

----------


## Ακροβατης

τι αλλο θες να πεις για μενα?πεσ το δημοσια οχι μεσο μσν

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

ξεκολατε και οι δυο

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

κοπελα μου γλυκεια τι ειπα δημοσια?να πω για σενα?θες?οκ συνεχισε το θα πω εχε χαρη π κρατιεμαι,ναι τολμω και σ μιλαω,πιοια εισαι π δεν θα τολμαω????????????????

----------


## whitecandle

Τι είπες δημόσια; Κάτι προσωπικό σου, να μην το αναφέρω πάλι τώρα! Για μένα τι να πεις; Δεν είπα να μην τολμάς και μου μιλάς, αν και με αυτά που μου έκανες δεν θα πρεπε ούτε αυτό. Δεν έχει σχέση με το ποιά είμαι αλλά με το τι μου κανες

----------


## dora-agxos

δεν εχω καταλαβει χριστο ετσι??που εχει καταληξει το θεμα!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*?


Μιλάς όμως χωρίς επιχειρήματα ρε ο demgal ζήτησε συγγνώμη αλλά εσύ το συνεχίζεις και ας σε έδειξε ότι με κορόιδευες.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι για το χαρακτηρα σ ναι ζητα και εσυ ρε ενα συγνωμη εκει π πρεπει

----------


## whitecandle

Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο. Δεν αξίζει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

εμ βεβαια λαιτ για σενα ολα καλα

----------


## Ακροβατης

ελα βρε λαιτ πεσ δημοσια για μενα κατι αλλο απο τα να τα λες μεσω μσν καλυτερα εδω

----------


## whitecandle

Νομίζεις είναι καλά να βλέπω αυτά που γίνονται τώρα και να ξέρω ότι με κορόιδευες; Αλλά απλά δεν αξίζει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εσυ με κοροιδεψες σου ελεγα πραγματα για να κρατησεις οκ?αν και ηξερα οτι τα ελεγες δεν σου πα κατι.

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εσυ με κοροιδεψες σου ελεγα πραγματα για να κρατησεις οκ?αν και ηξερα οτι τα ελεγες δεν σου πα κατι.

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> οτι θελω θα σου πω


Ναι; Με ποιό δικαίωμα; Ότι λείπει ο αντμίν;

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## strangerinthenight

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Εσύ Λάϊτ, ελπίζω πια να κατάλαβες όλα αυτά που έλεγα πριν για τον χρήστη Κρίνο. Μήπως τώρα βλέπεις στο ποστ του αυτά όλα που λέω; Σε χρησιμοποίησε για το κέφι του, γι\' αυτό έγραψε στο θέμα σου. Λυπάμαι πολύ που μάλλον χρησιμοποιεί και το άλλο κορίτσι. Καλύτερα να αποθηκεύσεις το ποστ του για να το έχεις. Και καλύτερα να σταματήσεις να του απαντάς. Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητή. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## whitecandle

Βασικά αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι δεν είναι σταθερός χαρακτήρας. Μία λέει έτσι μία γιουβέτσι. Λέει πολλές βλακείες. Συνεπώς δεν κάνει για φίλος. Για το άλλο το κορίτσι τι ανησυχείς; Σαν τα μούτρα του είναι, αφού με κορόιδευε.

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## vintzi

Αυτό το λινκ ρε φίλε chaos γιατί το παρέθεσες τώρα? Ότι απέδειξες τι? Θα σε παρακαλούσα να το αποσύρεις, είναι τουλάχιστον petty. 
Eπίσης θα σου πρότεινα να ενημερωθείς λίγο περισσότερο για τη σχιζοφρένεια, αφού τη συναρτάς, με τόση βεβαιότητα, με την κοινωνική αλληλεπίδραση και θεωρείς ότι ξέρεις πώς πρέπει να φερόμαστε στους σχιζοφρενείς. Το ότι είσαι κι εσύ ψυχωτικός, όπως λες, δεν συνεπάγεται ότι γνωρίζεις ορθά πράγματα περί ψύχωσης.

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


εσυ τωρα με το να εκθετεις ετσι την κοπελα,τι καταλαβες?
ποια γνωση εδειξες?
την βοηθησες καπου?

----------


## Ακροβατης

oxi δωρα τους ψυχικα αρρωστους δεν φερομαστε καλα γιατι ειναι ειδικη περιπτωση
καμια σχεση
να τους αντιμετωπιζεις ισοτιμα
ο χαρακτηρας δεν αλλαζει

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

dora-agxos Έχεις δίκιο, σκέφτηκες όμως οτι ίσως τελικά να ήταν και επιλογή της? Αν δεν ήθελε να την εκθέσουν θα είχε σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό τη διαμάχη. Απο τι στιγμή που συνεχίζει, θα πρέπει να δεχτεί και τις συνέπειες.

----------


## dora-agxos

ολγα μου θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου..αν κ εγω προσωπικα τους ψυχικα αρρωστους τους παω με το μαλακο..

λογω του οτι ειναι ευαλωτοι.

η απορια μου,τι κερδιζει καποιος να λεει οτι η ταδε ειναι τρελη και να αναρτει ενα λινκ που μονο την εκθετει..

κ στην τελικη δικαιωμα της ειναι να ψαχνει οτι θελει,οπου θελει.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> dora-agxos Έχεις δίκιο, σκέφτηκες όμως οτι ίσως τελικά να ήταν και επιλογή της? Αν δεν ήθελε να την εκθέσουν θα είχε σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό τη διαμάχη. Απο τι στιγμή που συνεχίζει, θα πρέπει να δεχτεί και τις συνέπειες.


το λινκ που αναρτησες δεν εχει σχεση με την διαμαχη,ουτε κ ο χαρακτηρισμος τρελη επισης..

περι διαμαχης εχεις δικιο,εγινε ενα γελοιο θεμα,που δυστυχως συμμετειχα κ εγω αρκετα.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Αγαπητέ καινούργιε χρήστη. Καταρχάς επίτρεψέ μου να έχω και τις αμφιβολίες μου για το αν είσαι νέο μέλος. Συνήθισε βλέπεις ο χώρος και στο πολλά... νέα μέλη τελευταία. Κι αφού διάβασες όλο το θρεντ, θα το κατάλαβες μάλλον. 
Το ότι έβαλες μια αγγελία ανθρώπου από ένα σάϊτ που είναι δημοσιευμένη, δε νομίζω ότι είναι και πολύ \'αθώο\'. Μπήκες στο θρεντ για να μιλήσεις για το συγκεκριμένο μέλος και έδειξες συγκεκριμένη αγγελία. Μας δείχνεις δηλαδή ότι η αγγελία της ανήκει και το δημοσιοποιείς; Σου έδωσε την άδεια σε περίπτωση που είναι δική της;... 
Αφού ισχυρίζεσαι πως έχεις γνώσεις, καλό θα ήταν να υποστήριζες πως πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεστε ΙΣΟΤΙΜΑ με όλους τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν το ίδιο με εσάς πρόβλημα. Εσύ όμως αυτοστιγματίζεσαι εδώ. 
Αν διάβασες λοιπόν όλο το θρεντ που το βρήκες αστείο, καλό θα ήταν να ξεχώριζες ποιοί την αντιμετωπίζουν ρατσιστικά και ποιοί όχι. 
Αν προτιμάς και έχεις την άποψη ότι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεστε διαφορετικά, αυτή είναι η δική σου θέση όμως.
Στο ότι εκτέθηκε, έπαιξαν και άλλοι ρόλο. Και στο παιχνίδι εδώ δεν είναι μόνη της. Και δε φαίνεται μονάχα ενός ο χαρακτήρας. Απλό είναι.
Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να μη συνεχίζατε οι υπόλοιποι, αφού σούρατε αυτά που σούρατε χτες και τα φάγαμε στη μάπα;... μια σκέψη από μένα...

----------


## vintzi

olgaki, συμφωνώ με το ισότιμα (με την έννοια του \'ισάξια\'), αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι πάντα σκόπιμο να αντιμετωπίζεις τους ψυχικά νοσούντες πανομοιότυπα με τους μη νοσούντες, γιατί με αυτόν τον τρόπο ενδεχομένως παρακάμπτεις αδυναμίες ή δυσκολίες των πρώτων, για τις οποίες δεν ευθύνονται και σίγουρα δεν τις επέλεξαν. Και το νομικό σύστημα το αναγνωρίζει αυτό, δικαίως κατά τη γνώμη μου. 
Συμφωνώ πως ο καθ\' αυτό χαρακτήρας είναι μεγάλος παράγοντας, αλλά μη φτάσουμε στο άλλο άκρο.

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ολγα μου θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου..αν κ εγω προσωπικα τους ψυχικα αρρωστους τους παω με το μαλακο..
> 
> λογω του οτι ειναι ευαλωτοι.
> 
> η απορια μου,τι κερδιζει καποιος να λεει οτι η ταδε ειναι τρελη και να αναρτει ενα λινκ που μονο την εκθετει..
> 
> κ στην τελικη δικαιωμα της ειναι να ψαχνει οτι θελει,οπου θελει.



Μια απορία Δώρα, κι αν θέλεις μου απαντάς. Χθες το βράδυ, μέχρι και σήμερα τα χαράματα, ο χαρακτηρισμός \'τρελλή\' από ποιούς εκτοξευόταν;... η λέξη \'τρελλή\' έπαιξε πολύ χτες ακριβώς για να προσβληθεί το άτομο. Είναι αυτό που είπε η Λου. Χρησιμοποιείται ένας όρος που καταδεικνύει το ψυχικό πρόβλημα κάποιου ανθρώπου, αλλά με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να τον θίξει και να τον προσβάλλει...
Επίσης, αν δεν αρέσει ο χαρακτήρας της, θα ήθελα να μάθω από όποιον μπορεί να μου πει, γιατί είχατε επικοινωνία μαζί της;... ή μήπως δε φαίνεται αυτός από αρκετές απαντήσεις της στα θρεντς;... δε τον βλέπατε τότε;... τουλάχιστον δε τον \'κουκουλώνει\' νομίζω... 
Και κάτι τελευταίο... λες ότι φέρεσαι με το μαλακό στους ψυχασθενείς... ποιούς εννοείς εσύ \'ψυχασθενείς\' ακριβώς;... ευχαριστώ.

----------


## γιώτα2

40 σελίδες αυτοεξευτελισμού....

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*.


Έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως \'τρέλλα\'. Βλέπεις να λέω κάπου το αντίθετο;... δε περίμεναν εμένα οι επιστήμονες, τον δώσανε τον ορισμό.
Τα έχω πει πολύ πιο νωρίς από σένα ότι ο χαρακτήρας δίνει χρώμα στην κάθε ψυχασθένεια και όχι το αντίστροφο... αλλά είσαι νέο μέλος και δε με έχεις διαβάσει. Απάντησέ μου λοιπόν κι εσύ στο ίδιο.
Αφού δεν αρέσει ο χαρακτήρας της, γιατί επικοινωνούσαν μαζί της και τώρα της ζητάνε τα ρέστα;...

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ολγα μου θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου..αν κ εγω προσωπικα τους ψυχικα αρρωστους τους παω με το μαλακο..
> 
> λογω του οτι ειναι ευαλωτοι.
> ...


στους διαγνωσμενους ψυχικα νοσουντες πασης φυσεως..
ψυχασθενεια=&gt;ψυχη που νοσει..κ εμενα με τους πανικους μου με θεωρω ψυχασθενη,δεν αντιλαμβανομαι αυτην την λεξουλα οπως οι περισσοτεροι (δολοφονος με το πριονι)

αυτα λεμον..ελπιζω να σε καλυψα  :Smile:

----------


## dora-agxos

σορρυ τα κουοτ ηταν της κακης ωρας..

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Με κάλυψες Δώρα. Εσύ τουλάχιστον. Θεωρώ ότι ανέλαβες την ευθύνη σου παρότι φούντωσες κι εσύ και είναι λογικό. Δε την ανέλαβαν όμως όλοι... φχαριστώ.

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

Αγαπητή TheYellowLemonTree Πολύ εύστοχη η ερώτηση σου. Η απαντηση όμως θεωρώ οτι είναι απλή. Για να γνωρίσεις κάποιον, πρπει να του μιλήσεις πρώτα σωστα ? Ίσως να μιλήσανε, να δημιουργήθηκε μετά το πρόβλημα λόγω της έλειψης σωστής επικοινωνίας και μετά αφού τσακωθήκανε εκεί, συνεχίσανε εδω την όλη φαση... Και απ ότι βλέπω το θέμα το ξεκίνησε η lightbluepath η οποία δίνει και ανακριβείς πληροφορίες, διότι φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα οτι ο demgal23 δεν είναι διαχειριστής και επίσης μετά απο ψάξιμο δεν είδα να μιλάει άσχημα ο demgal23 για την lightbluepath στο forum οπότε δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μεταφέρει προσωπική τους συζήτηση σε δημόσια θέα. Θα μπορούσε να αρκεστεί στο ban του msn ή οποιου άλλου προγράμματος χρησιμοποίησαν για να μιλήσουν. Εγω καταλαβαίνω οτι η lightbluepath ήθελε απλα να το κάνει θέμα. Αν δέν ήθελε να γίνει ιστορία ή να θιχτεί η ακεραιότητά της δεν θα ανοιγε νεο thread καθώς θα μπορούσε να αρκεστεί στο block. Με απλά λόγια, το ζητούσε ο ργανισμός της, εγώ έτσι πιστεύω. Αυτα απο μένα.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Συμφωνώ στο περίπου... αλλά είναι ολοφάνερο ότι και άλλοι θέλουν να δημιουργούν θέματα, σωστά;... έτσι γίνονται αυτά. Ένα \'κλικ\' και οι μάσκες πέφτουν γενικότερα... κι αν βρεις και τον... ηθικό αυτουργό, τότε θα συμφωνήσουμε και εντελώς. Ας πρόσεχε ο έρμος, αυτά έχει η ζωή έ;... αυτά κι από μένα...

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by vintzi_
> olgaki, συμφωνώ με το ισότιμα (με την έννοια του \'ισάξια\'), αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι πάντα σκόπιμο να αντιμετωπίζεις τους ψυχικά νοσούντες πανομοιότυπα με τους μη νοσούντες, γιατί με αυτόν τον τρόπο ενδεχομένως παρακάμπτεις αδυναμίες ή δυσκολίες των πρώτων, για τις οποίες δεν ευθύνονται και σίγουρα δεν τις επέλεξαν. Και το νομικό σύστημα το αναγνωρίζει αυτό, δικαίως κατά τη γνώμη μου. 
> Συμφωνώ πως ο καθ\' αυτό χαρακτήρας είναι μεγάλος παράγοντας, αλλά μη φτάσουμε στο άλλο άκρο.




να σου πω και το ξαναλεω ημουν αλκοολικη με πανικους και δεν το ξεπερασα,εχω θυμο μεσα μου ολοι οι ψυχικα ασθενεις εχουμε θυμο

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Συμφωνώ στο περίπου... αλλά είναι ολοφάνερο ότι και άλλοι θέλουν να δημιουργούν θέματα, σωστά;... έτσι γίνονται αυτά. Ένα \'κλικ\' και οι μάσκες πέφτουν γενικότερα... κι αν βρεις και τον... ηθικό αυτουργό, τότε θα συμφωνήσουμε και εντελώς. Ας πρόσεχε ο έρμος, αυτά έχει η ζωή έ;... αυτά κι από μένα...



γιατι περνεις μερος?τα χεις λυσει ολα με σενα?

----------


## Ακροβατης

για τον κρινο λες μα κ εσυ δεν πασ πισω.

----------


## whitecandle

Λοιπόν ένα έχω να πω. Ποιός έξυπνος δημοσίευσε αυτή την αγγελία και που ξέρει ότι είναι δικιά μου; Και αν είναι δικιά μου δεν πρέπει να αποσυρθεί για την ανωνυμότητα; Έλεος δλδ που φτάσαμε. Όσο για τα άλλα που λέτε, ότι είμαι τρελή και τέτοια, θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεστε δεν κατάλαβα αν το είπε και η δώρα αλλά το λιγότερο που θα έπρεπε να κάνετε είναι να ντρέπεστε ως δακρύων ντροπή σου ρε. Με έβρισε ο άλλος και θα το άφηνα έτσι εσένα άμα σε πω τρελό τι θα κάνεις μέχρι και στα δικαστήρια μπορώ να σε πάω ξέρεις οι βρισιές διώκονται από το νόμο και επειδή τώρα δεν υπάρχει διαχειριστής να σας κόψει τον κώλο που χορεύετε σαν τα ποντίκια ντροπή σας και τέτοια βρισιά πανάσχημη που σχηματίζει γιώτα ποιός ξεφτιλίστηκε εγώ που με έβριζε ο άλλος ντροπή σου κι εσένα που σου μίλαγα κιόλας τι να πω υπάρχει απίστευτη κακία έχω πέσει από τα σύννεφα εσύ καινούριε πολύ τον έξυπνο κάνεις απέσυρε την αγγελία τώρα.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Λοιπόν ένα έχω να πω. Ποιός έξυπνος δημοσίευσε αυτή την αγγελία και που ξέρει ότι είναι δικιά μου; Και αν είναι δικιά μου δεν πρέπει να αποσυρθεί για την ανωνυμότητα; Έλεος δλδ που φτάσαμε. Όσο για τα άλλα που λέτε, ότι είμαι τρελή και τέτοια, θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεστε δεν κατάλαβα αν το είπε και η δώρα αλλά το λιγότερο που θα έπρεπε να κάνετε είναι να ντρέπεστε ως δακρύων ντροπή σου ρε. Με έβρισε ο άλλος και θα το άφηνα έτσι εσένα άμα σε πω τρελό τι θα κάνεις μέχρι και στα δικαστήρια μπορώ να σε πάω ξέρεις οι βρισιές διώκονται από το νόμο και επειδή τώρα δεν υπάρχει διαχειριστής να σας κόψει τον κώλο που χορεύετε σαν τα ποντίκια ντροπή σας και τέτοια βρισιά πανάσχημη που σχηματίζει γιώτα ποιός ξεφτιλίστηκε εγώ που με έβριζε ο άλλος ντροπή σου κι εσένα που σου μίλαγα κιόλας τι να πω υπάρχει απίστευτη κακία έχω πέσει από τα σύννεφα εσύ καινούριε πολύ τον έξυπνο κάνεις απέσυρε την αγγελία τώρα.


η δωρα δεν σε ειπε ποτε τρελη,να διαβαζεις σωστα λαιτ.

----------


## whitecandle

Δωράκι απλά διάβασα κάποιες παρατηρήσεις που σου έκανε η yellowlemontree και μπερδεύτηκα σόρυ οκ?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Δωράκι μου ξέρεις τι μ\'αρέσει; Που μου έλεγες ότι με καταλαβαίνουν και πόσα άτομα εδώ πέρα με έχουν πει τρελή σε site ψυχολογίας και ότι ξευτιλίζομαι εγώ που με βρίζουν.................................... .................................................. ..........

----------


## dora-agxos

λαιτ δεν ειναι αναγκη να σε αγγιζει το τι λεει ο καθενας για εσενα..

μην στεκεσαι σε αυτα..καποιοι σου εχουν πει κ πολυ εποικοδομητικα πραγματα σε αυτους να σταθεις..

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Προς διαχειριστές:
Κρατήθηκα 41 σελίδες και σε άλλα θέματα και δεν έβρισα, όμως ως εδώ η ανευθυνότητά σας. Έρχονται και με βρίζουν από το πουθενά, τα ακόυω και από πάνω, μετά έρχονται και δημοσιοποιούν στοιχεία μου και με ξαναβρίζουν και λένε τα αίσχη για μένα από το βρωμόστομά τους, ε δεν άντεξα κι εγώ άνθρωπος είμαι είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό που κάνατε που λείπατε τόσον καιρό..........έγιναν όλα μπάχαλο..

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


τι εισαι εσυ και θα μας πεις ποιος ειναι τρελλος και ποιος ειναι λογικος?
εισαι γιατρος?
και κυριως, ποιος σου το ζητησε?
δεν υπαρχει ασθενης με ψυχωση που να αποκαλει τους ασθενεις αυτους(αρα και τον εαυτο του) τρελλους.
αρα δεν εχεις ψυχωση, καποια αλλη ασθενεια θα εχεις...
στο προηγουμενο αθλιο μηνυματακι σου πεταξες ξεκαρφωτα μια αγγελια και μας ειπες οτι ειναι \"το αστειο της υποθεσης\"....
τι αγγελια ηταν αυτη και για ποιο λογο την δημοσιευσες εδω?.
χαρακτηρισες ατυχη κιολας(!) την κινηση σου να δημοσιευσεις την αγγελια, ωστοσο δεν την εσβησες!!!!

δεν μου το λες κι εμενα το αστειο γιατι δεν γελασα καθολου?

μπηκες εσυ ο \'νεος\" με τα χιλια προβληματα και ο καημος σου ηταν να διαβασεις ενα τελειωμενο μηνυμα με 39 σελιδες καυγα αγνωστων σου και να το ξαναφερεις στην επιφανεια,, τις οποιες μαλιστα χαρακτηρισες αχρηστες και στο τελος να βγαλεις διαγνωση περι τρελλων?
αυτη που κατηγορεις και φωναζεις τρελλη, μονη της εγραψε 39 σελιδες?
μηπως την εβριζε αχαρακτηριστα ενας θρασυδειλος ανθρωπακος που ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι αντρας και κανει και τον λογικο?
οταν ενας λογικος καθεται και βριζει επι 39 σελιδες σαν χαμινι εναν που εχει δηλωσει οτι εχει προβλημα, ποιος απ τους δυο εχει το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα, για πες μας εγκεφαλε?
τον \"αλλον\" βλεπω, τον χαρακτηρισες \"ακυρο\"....ΑΚΥΡΟ!!!!!!
ουτε καν μαλακα δεν τον ειπες!!! αρα η κολλητος του εισαι η ο ιδιος για να μη βλεπεις ποσο αθλιο χαμερπες και καταπτυστο ον ειναι...

γιατι δεν πηγες στα χιλιαδες χρησιμα θεματα να διαβασεις και να ενημερωθιες για την αρρωστια που σε ταλαιπωρει?
θεωρεις οτι εισαι εξυπνος η μαγκας?

λοιπον, επειδη δεν ξερω το ονομα σου,αλλα ουτε και θελω να το μαθω, ξερω ομως τον τροπο γραφης σου και ιδιως τον εμετικο τροπο σκεψης σου.
μαζεψε τωρα την αγγελιουλα σου και το αθλιο μηνυματακι σου και εξαφανισου...
κι αν ξαναποκαλεσεις οποιονδηποτε εδω μεσα τρελλο θα υπαρξει δυσαρεστη συνεχεια..

----------


## whitecandle

Ρέμεντυ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ με συγκίνησες τελικά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι να \'σαι καλά θα \'σαι από τους ανθρώπους που θα μου λείψουν

----------


## whitecandle

Ναι δεν έκανε κάτι παράνομο συνέδεσε την αγγελία που έχει εμαιλ με την ανωνυμία που υπάρχει εδώ ο μαλάκας.

----------


## Remedy

λμπ μη το παιρνεις προσωπικα,κανεις δεν εχει δικαιωμα να παταει κατω οποιον θεωρει αδυναμο και βρισκει ευκαιρο, για να αποδειξει οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα απ τον ιδιο, απλα επειδη ο ιδιος στην προσωπικη του ζωη τρωει μονο φαπες....

----------


## whitecandle

Έτσι έλεγα και για τον demgal αλλά ευτυχώς αυτός είχε τα αρχίδια να ζητήσει συγγνώμη. Ο άλλος μια ζωή μαλάκας ήταν και μια ζωή μαλάκας θα παραμείνει το λιγότερο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Έτσι έλεγα και για τον demgal αλλά ευτυχώς αυτός είχε τα αρχίδια να ζητήσει συγγνώμη. Ο άλλος μια ζωή μαλάκας ήταν και μια ζωή μαλάκας θα παραμείνει το λιγότερο.


ελα αστα καλυτερα..
δεν ξερουμε ποιος ζητησε και ποιιος δεν ζητησε συγνωμη, αστα μη τα σκαλιζεις..προσπαθησε να τα προσπερασεις

----------


## whitecandle

Ζήτησε ο demgal όπως και η janet μετά από πίεση βέβαια και οι δύο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ήταν αληθινή... anyway... σου στέλνω u2u

----------


## whitecandle

Όντως Ρεμ το φίλε και το ότι είμαι κλεισμένη όλη μέρα σπίτι είναι πολύ ύποπτα. Πως το ξέρει αυτό; Το φίλε μόνο ο demgal το λέει. Είσαι πανέξυπνη.

----------


## elis

ειλικρινα ρε ντεμγκαλ με εχεισ αηδιασει ειχα ακουσει οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σαν κι εσενα αλλα τωρα γνωρισα εναν εστω και διαδυκτιακα σου αξιζουν πολλα χειροτερα απο αυτα που εχεισ παθει και στα ευχομαι με ολη μου τη καρδια

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

δεν ειστε με τα καλα σας.εγω δεν εγραψα τπτ.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω μιλησα χθες με μια κοπελα απο το φορουμ και της υποσχεθηκα να μην ξαναασχοληθω με το θεμα και ετσι εκανα,και ζητησα και συγνωμη και δεν ξαναποσταρα.τωρα πως ξαφνικα αρχισες να τη λες σε εμενα δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω,επειδη λες οτι γραφει και αυτος το φιλε??και εγω σου λεω πως δεν ξερω να βαζω τονους στις λεξεις οταν γραφω στα ελληνικα.ενω το κειμενο αυτουνου εχει τονους.

----------


## whitecandle

Ναι για το φίλε και το ότι είμαι κλεισμένη μέσα.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

αν εσυ για το φιλε πιστευεις οτι ειμαι εγω τοτε εισαι αξια της μοιρας σου.εγω σου ξαναλεω οτι δεν ξερω να βαζω τονους στις λεξεις,αυτουνου εχει.

----------


## whitecandle

Demgal αν δεν είσαι εσύ σόρυ αλλά έτσι και είσαι εσύ ισχύουν όλες οι βρισιές και άλλες τόσες. Μόνο αυτό σου λέω. Δεν βρίζω κανέναν αθώο μόνο αυτόν που τα έγραψε.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> αν εσυ για το φιλε πιστευεις οτι ειμαι εγω τοτε εισαι αξια της μοιρας σου.εγω σου ξαναλεω οτι δεν ξερω να βαζω τονους στις λεξεις,αυτουνου εχει.


Απλά προσέχω για να έχω.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω θα σου πω κατι και το εννοω,βαλε τον αντμιν να δει αν ταιριαζει η ip μου με την ip αυτουνου,αν ταιριαζει,ειλικρινα στο λεω ενοπιων ολων,κανε μου μηνυση για ολα,αν ομως εχεις αδικο τοτε θα ανοιξεις θεμα και θα γραψεις συγνωμη σε εμενα.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Δωράκι απλά διάβασα κάποιες παρατηρήσεις που σου έκανε η yellowlemontree και μπερδεύτηκα σόρυ οκ?


Λάϊτ;... εχμ... ερωτήσεις έκανα στη Δώρα, όχι παρατηρήσεις... φχαριστώ...

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by pad_
> ειλικρινα ρε ντεμγκαλ με εχεισ αηδιασει ειχα ακουσει οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σαν κι εσενα αλλα τωρα γνωρισα εναν εστω και διαδυκτιακα σου αξιζουν πολλα χειροτερα απο αυτα που εχεισ παθει και στα ευχομαι με ολη μου τη καρδια


εσυ πολλα εχεις πει χωρις να με ξερεις καν και αρχιζω και βιδωνω.ουτε σε εχω πειραξει ουτε σου εχω μιλησει ασχημα.

----------


## whitecandle

Τι λες μωρέ; Που θα ανοίξω θέμα να σου ζητήσω συγγνώμη; Μετά από τόσο βρισίδι που έφαγα εσύ μου άνοιξες θέμα να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη;;;;;;;;;; Με δουλέυεις τώρα; Ποιός αντμίν; Λείπουν όλοι σου είπα ήδη σόρυ αν δεν ήσουν εσύ φτάνει αυτό!

----------


## Remedy

η ip αλλαζει πανευκολα με ενα απλο ρισετ του μοντεμ η να μπεις με μια αλλη συνδεση...οποτε αφηστε τον ελεγχο ip ειναι για το δημοτικο...
ωστοσο οταν σοβαρευουν τα πραγματα φυσικα μπορει να αποδειχθει ποιες ip ανηκουν και σε ποιον...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

\'... Για την yellowlemontree δεν έχω καταλάβει μία μου λέει ότι τα κάνω για να προκαλώ γέλιο και μία με υποστηρίζει όταν λέει τα πρώτα θα πρέπει να ντρέπεται...\'

Χμμ... μήπως να ξαναέριχνες μια ματιά;... σου έχω πει τόσες φορές ότι ο χρήστης Κρίνο μπήκε στο θέμα σου για να πυροδοτήσει τον καυγά σας και να γελάσει εις βάρος σας. Και μάλιστα στο είπα πολύ πριν σε βρίσει σήμερα έ;... φχαριστώ και πάλι. Θα είμαι τυχερή αν μια φορά - καημό το έχω - διαβάσεις σωστά αυτά που γράφω.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> \'... Για την yellowlemontree δεν έχω καταλάβει μία μου λέει ότι τα κάνω για να προκαλώ γέλιο και μία με υποστηρίζει όταν λέει τα πρώτα θα πρέπει να ντρέπεται...\'
> 
> Χμμ... μήπως να ξαναέριχνες μια ματιά;... σου έχω πει τόσες φορές ότι ο χρήστης Κρίνο μπήκε στο θέμα σου για να πυροδοτήσει τον καυγά σας και να γελάσει εις βάρος σας. Και μάλιστα στο είπα πολύ πριν σε βρίσει σήμερα έ;... φχαριστώ και πάλι. Θα είμαι τυχερή αν μια φορά - καημό το έχω - διαβάσεις σωστά αυτά που γράφω.


Δεν είπες αυτό yellowlemontree. Είπες καθαρά ότι το κανα για να προκαλέσω γέλιο και τηλεθέαση. Κατάλαβες;

----------


## elis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cRnhoxkcSE

----------


## keep_walking

Τελικα το μονο καλο που μπορει να βγει απο αυτο ειναι οτι ειδατε οτι δεν ταιριαζεται μεταξυ σας και αυτο καλο ειναι να φαινεται απο νωρις.
Δεν τα διαβασα ολα αλλα περιληπτικα μερικες σελιδες...νομιζω οτι ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι ειαι τσακωμενοι με ολους τους αλλους εμπλεκομενους ή κανω λαθος?
Ειναι στα ορια του κωμικοτραγικου...

Οσο για τους Hit and run...κανω ενα καινουριο nickname , εχω μηδενικα ποστ και μπαινω για να βρισω καποιο μελος ειναι θρασυδειλια που δεν πρεπει να εκλαβει κανεις σοβαρα , μην πω οτι δειχνει προχωρημενο καλλο στον εγκεφαλο ασχετο με ψυχωσεις , ψυχικες ασθενειες κλπ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pad_
> ειλικρινα ρε ντεμγκαλ με εχεισ αηδιασει ειχα ακουσει οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σαν κι εσενα αλλα τωρα γνωρισα εναν εστω και διαδυκτιακα σου αξιζουν πολλα χειροτερα απο αυτα που εχεισ παθει και στα ευχομαι με ολη μου τη καρδια
> 
> 
> εσυ πολλα εχεις πει χωρις να με ξερεις καν και αρχιζω και βιδωνω.ουτε σε εχω πειραξει ουτε σου εχω μιλησει ασχημα.


οταν βιδωσεις καλα, να πας να ξεβιδωσεις καπου αλλου.εδω εισαι ανεπιθυμητος

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Τελικα το μονο καλο που μπορει να βγει απο αυτο ειναι οτι ειδατε οτι δεν ταιριαζεται μεταξυ σας και αυτο καλο ειναι να φαινεται απο νωρις.
> Δεν τα διαβασα ολα αλλα περιληπτικα μερικες σελιδες...νομιζω οτι ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι ειαι τσακωμενοι με ολους τους αλλους εμπλεκομενους ή κανω λαθος?
> Ειναι στα ορια του κωμικοτραγικου...
> 
> Οσο για τους Hit and run...κανω ενα καινουριο nickname , εχω μηδενικα ποστ και μπαινω για να βρισω καποιο μελος ειναι θρασυδειλια που δεν πρεπει να εκλαβει κανεις σοβαρα , μην πω οτι δειχνει προχωρημενο καλλο στον εγκεφαλο ασχετο με ψυχωσεις , ψυχικες ασθενειες κλπ.


α γεια σου
(οσο για το θρεντ, δεν χρειαζεται να διαβασεις κι αλλο.και πολυ διαβασες...)

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> η ip αλλαζει πανευκολα με ενα απλο ρισετ του μοντεμ η να μπεις με μια αλλη συνδεση...οποτε αφηστε τον ελεγχο ip ειναι για το δημοτικο...
> ωστοσο οταν σοβαρευουν τα πραγματα φυσικα μπορει να αποδειχθει ποιες ip ανηκουν και σε ποιον...


δεν μιλαω για αυτη την ip,μιλαω για την μονιμη ip της τηλεφωνικης συνδεσης.τελος παντων δεν θα ασχοληθω παραπανω με αυτες τις εικασιες που κανεις.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ξερεις που σε εχω γραμμενο/η εεεε?????????????????

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> η ip αλλαζει πανευκολα με ενα απλο ρισετ του μοντεμ η να μπεις με μια αλλη συνδεση...οποτε αφηστε τον ελεγχο ip ειναι για το δημοτικο...
> ωστοσο οταν σοβαρευουν τα πραγματα φυσικα μπορει να αποδειχθει ποιες ip ανηκουν και σε ποιον...
> 
> ...


ντεμγκαλ μη λεμε αστειοτητες ξαφνικα...
με ενα απλο on the go μπαινεις με τελειως ασχετη ip...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


οχι δεν μπορω να φανταστω...αυτη η εκφραση ταιριαζει με το \"στ αρχιδια μου\" αλλα αρχιδια εχουν μονο οι αντρες...οποτε που να μεχεις γραμμενη? 
δεν ξερω πραγματικα...

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

με την ιδια λογικη μπορει να το εκανε και ο οποιοσδηποτε.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> \'... Για την yellowlemontree δεν έχω καταλάβει μία μου λέει ότι τα κάνω για να προκαλώ γέλιο και μία με υποστηρίζει όταν λέει τα πρώτα θα πρέπει να ντρέπεται...\'
> 
> Χμμ... μήπως να ξαναέριχνες μια ματιά;... σου έχω πει τόσες φορές ότι ο χρήστης Κρίνο μπήκε στο θέμα σου για να πυροδοτήσει τον καυγά σας και να γελάσει εις βάρος σας. Και μάλιστα στο είπα πολύ πριν σε βρίσει σήμερα έ;... φχαριστώ και πάλι. Θα είμαι τυχερή αν μια φορά - καημό το έχω - διαβάσεις σωστά αυτά που γράφω.
> ...


Αυτό που έχω πει καθαρά Λάϊτ, είναι ότι δίνεις τροφή και πάτημα όχι μόνο στον χρήστη Κρίνο για να σε χρησιμοποιεί και να ανεβάζει την τηλεθέαση του φόρουμ για να φανεί τελικά ο ίδιος, αλλά και σε όσους θέλουν να σου την πουν επειδή δε τους αρέσει ο χαρακτήρας σου. 
Αν ποτέ μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις ποιοί γελάνε εις βάρος σου, θα είναι καλό για σένα. Εμένα όσο κι αν με παρανοήσεις δε θα με πειράξει...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> με την ιδια λογικη μπορει να το εκανε και ο οποιοσδηποτε.


ναι φυσικα.
οποιοσδηποτε φωναζει τρελλη την λμπ δηλαδη εννοουμε και που την ξερει καλα (ιντερνετικα) και οποτε να ειναι νεος οπως λεει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ!! ααρα ο συγκεκριμενος, λεει ψεματα αποδεδειγμενα.

ποιος ναναι.....
χμμμ..εγω ξερω πολυ λιγους....

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

οχι δεν μπορω να φανταστω...αυτη η εκφραση ταιριαζει με το \"στ αρχιδια μου\" αλλα αρχιδια εχουν μονο οι αντρες...οποτε που να μεχεις γραμμενη? 
δεν ξερω πραγματικα... [/quote]

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


συμφωνω..ελπιζω να σταματησει το ολο θεμα εδω..
πιστευω οτι μονο η λαιτ αυτη την στιγμη στεναχωριεται!
αλλα για να σταματησει ΛΑΙΤ μου,πρεπει να κανεις εσυ την αρχη..ναι?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*[/quote]

στο καλο και μη μας γραφεις, εισαι ανεπιθυμητος

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> οχι δεν μπορω να φανταστω...αυτη η εκφραση ταιριαζει με το \"στ αρχιδια μου\" αλλα αρχιδια εχουν μονο οι αντρες...οποτε που να μεχεις γραμμενη? 
> δεν ξερω πραγματικα...


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*[/quote]

παλι τα ιδια βρε?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> με την ιδια λογικη μπορει να το εκανε και ο οποιοσδηποτε.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## elis

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

παλι τα ιδια βρε? [/quote]
*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> παλι τα ιδια βρε?


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*. [/quote]

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

δεν ειναι σωστο να βριζεισ εχουμε και κιουριεσ αμ πωσ!!!!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

ντεμ σου ειπα οτι με τις λεξεις:*******,*******,ξεκ λιαρα κ λοιπες,δεν φαινεσαι ουτε παραπανω μαγκας,ουτε κ κανενα δικιο προκειται να βρεις..

λοιπον ας κλεισει εδω το θεμα επιτελους ρε παιδια!

με το που ανοιγει κανεις το θεμα εδω να διαβασει παθαινει κριση πανικου απο τα μπινελικια!

----------


## Remedy

[quote]_Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_



> _Originally posted by pad_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ
τωρα που σε καλοβλεπω, δεν μοιαζει με πανικος αυτο που εχεις....
μηπως να πας σε καποιον γιατρο για μια δευτερη γνωμη?
νομιζω οτι χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια επειγοντως .
χανεις τον ελεγχο με το παραμικρο.
δεν σε ανησυχει αυτο?
το σιγουρο ειναι παντως οτι το ιντερνετ σου κανει κακο...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ντεμ σου ειπα οτι με τις λεξεις:*******,*******,ξεκ λιαρα κ λοιπες,δεν φαινεσαι ουτε παραπανω μαγκας,ουτε κ κανενα δικιο προκειται να βρεις..
> 
> λοιπον ας κλεισει εδω το θεμα επιτελους ρε παιδια!
> 
> με το που ανοιγει κανεις το θεμα εδω να διαβασει παθαινει κριση πανικου απο τα μπινελικια!


Δωράκι το θέμα δεν είναι να κλείσει το θέμα, αλλά να αποκαλυφθεί ο ένοχος που έχει αναστατώσει όλο το φόρουμ. Μπήκε καλά ως καινούριος είπε τις κακίες του άνευ προηγουμένου και εμείς τώρα τσακωνόμαστε για χάρη του :@

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ντεμ σου ειπα οτι με τις λεξεις:*******,*******,ξεκ λιαρα κ λοιπες,δεν φαινεσαι ουτε παραπανω μαγκας,ουτε κ κανενα δικιο προκειται να βρεις..
> 
> λοιπον ας κλεισει εδω το θεμα επιτελους ρε παιδια!
> ...


ενα λουλουδακι θα μπορουσε να το κανει αυτο..!!!

ξεφυγε λαιτ απο αυτο..

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε demgal η κοπέλα να βοηθήσει ήθελε πρέπει να δούμε όλα τα πιθανά ενδεχόμενα.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ενα λουλουδακι θα μπορουσε να το κανει αυτο..!!!
> 
> ξεφυγε λαιτ απο αυτο..


Τι λουλουδάκι βρε Δώρα τι λες;

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ενα λουλουδακι θα μπορουσε να το κανει αυτο..!!!
> 
> ξεφυγε λαιτ απο αυτο..
> ...


ασυναρτησιες...!αχ!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Τέσπα demgal, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε, εγώ έβρισα αυτόν που τα πε, αν δεν ήσουν εσύ οκ τις έσβησα τις βρισιές για σένα αν ήσουν εσύ πάλι πάνε σε σένα και τελειώνει η ιστορία. Αν είναι άντρας πάντως αυτός που τα είπε τον προκαλώ να εμφανιστεί και πάλι να μας αντιμετωπίσει όλους.

----------


## elis

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


ντεμκαλ τουλαχιστον μην πιανεις μανουλες στο στομα σου..

ασε κ κατι ιερο ορθιο ενταξει?

----------


## Remedy

( ο ντι δεμενος ειναι εν τω μεταξυ? λετε να απηχθη απο εξωγηινους και να κανουν πειραματα?)

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ρε demgal η κοπέλα να βοηθήσει ήθελε πρέπει να δούμε όλα τα πιθανά ενδεχόμενα.


και εσενα επειδη ηθελε να σε βοηθησει αυτη,αρχισες να βριζεις εμενα??κοιτα δεν θα το ξανααρχισω μαζι σου το ιδιο,εδωσα την υποσχεση μου σε ενα ατομο χθες απο το φορουμ.

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ( ο ντι δεμενος ειναι εν τω μεταξυ? λετε να απηχθη απο εξωγηινους και να κανουν πειραματα?)


ειναι κ καλοκαιρινη περιοδος!

δεν μπορουμε να παμε κ στην νικολουλη!

----------


## elis

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Demgal σου έγραψα πιο πάνω, τα σβησα και πάνε σε αυτόν που τα γραψε οι βρισιές, αλλά δεν σε έβρισα επειδή με βοήθησε. Για να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου το έκανα γιατί σου είπα είδα το φίλε και ότι είμαι κλεισμένη μες στο σπίτι οκ; Ας μην το συνεχίσουμε άλλο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ( ο ντι δεμενος ειναι εν τω μεταξυ? λετε να απηχθη απο εξωγηινους και να κανουν πειραματα?)
> 
> 
> ...


να κανουμε εναν ερανο να παρει ενα λαπτοπ

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


βρε ασ βρεθει ενα ιχνος του κ του στελνω το δικο μου!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ( ο ντι δεμενος ειναι εν τω μεταξυ? λετε να απηχθη απο εξωγηινους και να κανουν πειραματα?)


Πες τα ρε Ρεμ

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by pad_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε demgal εχτές είπες συγγνώμη στους ψυχωτικούς..τώρα πάλι τα ίδια;

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> σταματα επιτελους να βριζεις των αλλο επειδη εχει μια παθηση!ειμαι και εγω ψυχωσικια και προσβαλλομαι απο αυτα που γραφεις ηλιθιε ρατσιστη!


εσωτερική σήψη μου και να ταν ο μόνος. Ξέρεις πόσοι άλλοι έχουν μπει εδώ και βρίζουν;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

χτες βρε σε πηρα με το καλο ντεμκαλ,σε παρακαλεσα να ζητησεις συγνωμη απο ολα τα παιδια κ το εκανες κ εδειχνες οτι το ενιωθες αυτο..

κ σημερα παλι τι??
αναδεικνυεις το επιπεδο του πεζοδρομιου?

λυπαμαι που σπαταλησα τον χρονο μου ρε μαγκα του βοτανικου..

κ σου επαναλαμβανω περα απο τον ρατσισμο σου προς αυτους τους ανθρωπους,θα σε παρακαλεσω να μην πιανεις στο στομα σου την μανα του καθενος!

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΙΕΡΟΤΕΡΟ!!

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

ελα βρε δωρα κι εσυ που πιστεψες αυτο το ον, οτι εχει λογο και τιμη....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

ας τελειωσει εδω το θεμα,γιατι αθελα μας παιρνουμε ολοι ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΟ!!!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

φιλε ειναι φανερο οτι αμα σε ζορισουν λιγο την παθαινεισ την κριση τωρα πωσ εγινα εγω ετσι αστο αλλα εσυ που ξερεισ τοσα πολλα για μενα δε μου ειπεσ

----------


## Remedy

ντεμγκαλ η ευκαιρια σου να μου μιλησεις, καπου εδω τελειωνει...
την ξοδεψες πετωντας τις βρισιες που μαθαινες στο δημοτικο...
αν ξαναμπεις με αλλα ονοματα ευχομαι μια καλυτερη τυχη και κυριως ευχομαι να αλλαξεις τα ρατσιστικα μυαλα σου με καλα.....

----------


## dora-agxos

ΑΣΧΕΤΟ βαλτε σταρ εχει μια φοβερη ταινια!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

πλακα εχεις  :Smile: 
ανωριμοτητα 12χρονου που δεν μπορει να κοινωνικοποιηθει [/quote]

τραγικοτητα εχεις  :Frown: 
μια ψευτοωριμοτητα μιας αποτυχημενης 30+χρονης,που βρηκε και αυτη επιτελους εναν ιστοτοπο για να μπορεσει να αποδειξει στους συνομιλτες της οτι εχει και αυτη αποψη σε διαφορα θεματα και οτι οι συμβουλες της εχουν νοημα και αξια.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

ΕΧΕΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΛΕΩ!!!!

----------


## elis

βασικα καταλαβα κι απο που τα ξερεισ και λυπαμαι ειλικρινα δεν το περιμενα τωρα απο εκει και περα οι δρομοι ειναι ανοιχτοι κριμα παντωσ εχω χασει πασα ιδεα για οσα βλεπω τον τελευταιο καιρο και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν η ασθενεια μασ κανει ετσι η αν ασθενουμε γιατι ειμαστε ετσι

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

ενταξει καταλαβαμε οτι μπορεισ να με βρεισ αν εχεισ ορεξη εδω ειμαι δε φευγω

----------


## elis

α και κατι αλλο εγω δε σε βριζω τοση ωρα τα γραφω ετσι που αν χοντρυνει το πραγμα να ειμαι καλυμενοσ γενικα το λεω

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by pad_
> α και κατι αλλο εγω δε σε βριζω τοση ωρα τα γραφω ετσι που αν χοντρυνει το πραγμα να ειμαι καλυμενοσ γενικα το λεω


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

ελα εσυ και βλεπουμε σε ποιον θα κανω μυνηση

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*




*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*η ανηλικο, υπαρχει περιπτωση την μηνυση να την φανε οι γονεις σου που σε αφηνουν να μπαινεις και να βριζεις στο ιντερνετ...σκεψου το αυτο, θα τους βαλεις σε τρεχαματα

----------


## elis

φορα οτι θελεισ δε με πειραζει τελοσ παντων κανε οτι θελεισ σου πα και πριν εχω αηδιασει γενικα απο πολλεσ συμπεριφορεσ

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## elis

ρε φιλε δεν θελω να ασχοληθω αλλο μαζι σου οπωσ με βρηκεσ εσυ μπορω να σε βρω κι εγω δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο οσο νομιζεισ τελοσ απο μενα μιλα μονοσ σου

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


δεν ειναι μονο η συνδεση, υπαρχουν και τα ιχνη του υπολογιστη αν η υποθεση φτασει στα δικαστηρια..οποτε θα βρεθει ακρη. προσεχε μονο, αν εισαι ανηλικος ειναι κριμα να βαλεις σε τετοια φασαρια τους γονεις σου. ειναι μεγαλη ξεφτιλα και αρκετα εξοδα

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΑΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ.ΕΣΥ *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## vintzi

Demgal, κόφτο τώρα, αρκετά. Νομίζεις ότι σοκάρεις πραγματικά κάποιον μ\' αυτά που λες? Και σταμάτα να κοροϊδεύεις ανθρώπους για την εμφάνισή τους, δεν σε κάνει να φαίνεσαι ιδιαίτερα ευφυής.

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
> 
> 
> ...


Φυσικά και έψαξα πολύ για το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Δέν έβρισα κανέναν ούτε και θεωρώ την λέξη τρελός βρισιά. Την άποψή μου εξέφρασα και το site που έδειξα βρίσκεται σε κοινή θέα, δέν αποκάλυψα καμία κρυφή πληροφορία. Μπορεί να μην είπα τον demgal μαλάκα και ηλίθιο (*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*) όπως λες, διότι απλά δεν είναι στη φύση μου να μιλάω κατ αυτό τον τρόπο.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> Φυσικά και έψαξα πολύ για το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Δέν έβρισα κανέναν ούτε και θεωρώ την λέξη τρελός βρισιά. Την άποψή μου εξέφρασα και το site που έδειξα βρίσκεται σε κοινή θέα, δέν αποκάλυψα καμία κρυφή πληροφορία. Μπορεί να μην είπα τον demgal μαλάκα και ηλίθιο (*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*) όπως λες, διότι απλά δεν είναι στη φύση μου να μιλάω κατ αυτό τον τρόπο.


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> Φυσικά και έψαξα πολύ για το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Δέν έβρισα κανέναν ούτε και θεωρώ την λέξη τρελός βρισιά. Την άποψή μου εξέφρασα και το site που έδειξα βρίσκεται σε κοινή θέα, δέν αποκάλυψα καμία κρυφή πληροφορία. Μπορεί να μην είπα τον demgal μαλάκα και ηλίθιο (*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*) όπως λες, διότι απλά δεν είναι στη φύση μου να μιλάω κατ αυτό τον τρόπο.
> 
> 
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


εγω ειμαι βρε λαιτ δε με καταλαβες????ειδες οτι ολοι κανουνε τουσ εξυπνουσ??

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εγω ειμαι βρε λαιτ δε με καταλαβες????ειδες οτι ολοι κανουνε τουσ εξυπνουσ??


Τι εσύ είσαι αυτός από πάνω που έγινε όλη η φασαρία;

----------


## whitecandle

Το λες επειδή είπε ότι είσαι μαλάκας και ηλίθιος;

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

οχι βεβαια!!!!!!ειρωνικα στο λεω!!!!

----------


## whitecandle

Α οκ.

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

Δεν σε ξέρω light, απλα παρακολουθώ τη συζήτηση και εφόσον είναι δημόσια και μου επιτρέπεται επεμβαίνω, μη τολμησεις και με ξαναπείς μαλάκα και πούστη διότι δεν με γνωρίζεις αλλά ούτε και σου έχω δώσει το δικαίωμα να με λές έτσι οκ ?

----------


## whitecandle

Κι εσύ γιατί με λες τρελή ρε; Όπως θέλω θα σε λέω όσο με λες τρελή. *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


Είσαι στα καλα σου βρέ; πότε δημοσίευσα προσωπικά στοιχεία και δε το κατάλαβα ; Στη σελίδα αυτή που τα έχεις αναρτησει τα βλέπει όποιος θέλει άρα ΔΕΝ ειναι προσωπικά! Θα μας τρελάνεις τελείως εσύ μου φαίνεται. Και δεν σε λέω τρελή όπως φαντάζεται το μυαλουδάκι σου.

----------


## dora-agxos

ωρε παλικαρια!κανει μπαμ λεμε!

απο χιλιομετρα φαινεται κ καταρρακτη να εχεις!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> ........
> Φυσικά και έψαξα πολύ για το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Δέν έβρισα κανέναν ούτε και θεωρώ την λέξη τρελός βρισιά. Την άποψή μου εξέφρασα και το site που έδειξα βρίσκεται σε κοινή θέα, δέν αποκάλυψα καμία κρυφή πληροφορία. Μπορεί να μην είπα τον demgal μαλάκα και ηλίθιο (*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*) όπως λες, διότι απλά δεν είναι στη φύση μου να μιλάω κατ αυτό τον τρόπο.


εσυ μπορει να μη θεωρεις καμια λεξη βρισια.
δεν μας νοιαζει τι θεωρεις εσυ και ποιες ειναι οι γνωσεις σου στα ελληνικα.
Το οτι εψαξες το προβλημα σου δεν σε κανει γιατρο και κανενας δεν σε φωναξε εδω να μοιραζεις διαγνωσεις (που απαγορευονται κιολας) ουτε προσβλητικους χαρακτηρισμους
εγω δεν ρωτησα αν αποκαλυψες η δεν αποκαλυψες κατι.

ρωτησα πολυ ξεκαθαρα: ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΕΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ, ΤΙ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ, ΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΤΥΧΗΣ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΤΥΧΗΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΣΒΗΣΕΣ???

απλα πραγματα ρωταω. και με τα φτωχα ελληνικα σου τα καταλαβαινεις νομιζω

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ωρε παλικαρια!κανει μπαμ λεμε!
> 
> απο χιλιομετρα φαινεται κ καταρρακτη να εχεις!!!!


Τι κάνει μπαμ Δωράκι;

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ωρε παλικαρια!κανει μπαμ λεμε!
> 
> απο χιλιομετρα φαινεται κ καταρρακτη να εχεις!!!!
> ...


ΕΝΑ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙ!!!

----------


## Remedy

σταματα τωρα λμπ.
αυτος η αυτη οποιος κι αν ειναι, πρωτον σε ξερει και δευτερον ο μονος λογος που μπηκε ειναι για να σε ενοχλησει και να σε εκνευρισει.
τοσο χαμηλο ειναι το πνευματικο του επιπεδο, ετσι διασκεδαζει...το πιθανοτερο ειναι να ειναι πιο αρρωστος και πιο δυστυχισμενος απο σενα..αστον στην μοιρα του να νομιζει οτι κατι καταφερε
οσο συγχιζεσαι του κανεις το κεφι

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΕΝΑ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙ!!!


Ρε Δώρα, εδώ μιλάμε σοβαρά! :@

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> σταματα τωρα λμπ.
> αυτος η αυτη οποιος κι αν ειναι, πρωτον σε ξερει και δευτερον ο μονος λογος που μπηκε ειναι για να σε ενοχλησει και να σε εκνευρισει.
> τοσο χαμηλο εινβαι το πνευματικο του επιπεδο, ετσι διασκεδαζει...
> οσο συγχιζεσαι του κανεις το κεφι


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

Δεν σε βρίζω. Δέν θέλω να σε θίξω. Καταλαβαίνω σιγα σιγά πως έχεις πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς, ασχετο με την πάθηση σου. Πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο κράτη όμως γιατί όσο και να καταλαβαίνουμε πως έχεις πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή η υπομνή χάνεται και στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις να βρίζεσαι με όλους εδω μέσα. Καλύτερα να το σταματήσουμε εδώ. Να πούμε όλοι ένα συγγνώμη και να ανοίξουμε άλλα θέματα οπυ θα περιγράφουμε τα προβλήματα μας. Όχι να τσακωνόμαστε για τα ποιός είναι τρελός και ποιός όχι. Απο τη στιγμή που ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το site, ΟΛΟΙ μας έχουμε μια μορφη τρέλας δυστηχώς.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

τι ωραια που τα λετε!!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> Δεν σε βρίζω. Δέν θέλω να σε θίξω. Καταλαβαίνω σιγα σιγά πως έχεις πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς, ασχετο με την πάθηση σου. Πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο κράτη όμως γιατί όσο και να καταλαβαίνουμε πως έχεις πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή η υπομνή χάνεται και στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις να βρίζεσαι με όλους εδω μέσα. Καλύτερα να το σταματήσουμε εδώ. Να πούμε όλοι ένα συγγνώμη και να ανοίξουμε άλλα θέματα οπυ θα περιγράφουμε τα προβλήματα μας. Όχι να τσακωνόμαστε για τα ποιός είναι τρελός και ποιός όχι. Απο τη στιγμή που ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το site, ΟΛΟΙ μας έχουμε μια μορφη τρέλας δυστηχώς.



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> Δεν σε βρίζω. Δέν θέλω να σε θίξω. Καταλαβαίνω σιγα σιγά πως έχεις πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς, ασχετο με την πάθηση σου. Πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο κράτη όμως γιατί όσο και να καταλαβαίνουμε πως έχεις πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή η υπομνή χάνεται και στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις να βρίζεσαι με όλους εδω μέσα. Καλύτερα να το σταματήσουμε εδώ. Να πούμε όλοι ένα συγγνώμη και να ανοίξουμε άλλα θέματα οπυ θα περιγράφουμε τα προβλήματα μας. Όχι να τσακωνόμαστε για τα ποιός είναι τρελός και ποιός όχι. Απο τη στιγμή που ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το site, ΟΛΟΙ μας έχουμε μια μορφη τρέλας δυστηχώς.


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> ........
> Φυσικά και έψαξα πολύ για το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Δέν έβρισα κανέναν ούτε και θεωρώ την λέξη τρελός βρισιά. Την άποψή μου εξέφρασα και το site που έδειξα βρίσκεται σε κοινή θέα, δέν αποκάλυψα καμία κρυφή πληροφορία. Μπορεί να μην είπα τον demgal μαλάκα και ηλίθιο (*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*) όπως λες, διότι απλά δεν είναι στη φύση μου να μιλάω κατ αυτό τον τρόπο.
> 
> ...


για λεγε νεος
γιατι θα θα φας το μπαν πριν προλαβεις να πεις και θα μεινω με την απορια
απαντησε μου

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΕΝΑ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙ!!!
> 
> 
> Ρε Δώρα, εδώ μιλάμε σοβαρά! :@



Κ εγω σοβαρα μιλαω..δεν εχω αποδειξεις κ τα λεω ασυναρτητα..

οποιος με επιασε με επιασε!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> για λεγε νεος
> γιατι θα θα φας το μπαν πριν προλαβεις να πεις και θα μεινω με την απορια
> απαντησε μου


Αχαχαχα

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> Κ εγω σοβαρα μιλαω..δεν εχω αποδειξεις κ τα λεω ασυναρτητα..
> 
> οποιος με επιασε με επιασε!


Βρε Δώρα ότι ξέρεις πες να μας λυθεί η απορία στείλτο σε u2u.... Aααααααααααααααα ο κρίνος λες ότι είναι; Δεν νομίζω δεν βάζει τόνους αυτός.

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> Δεν σε βρίζω. Δέν θέλω να σε θίξω. Καταλαβαίνω σιγα σιγά πως έχεις πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς, ασχετο με την πάθηση σου. Πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο κράτη όμως γιατί όσο και να καταλαβαίνουμε πως έχεις πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή η υπομνή χάνεται και στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις να βρίζεσαι με όλους εδω μέσα. Καλύτερα να το σταματήσουμε εδώ. Να πούμε όλοι ένα συγγνώμη και να ανοίξουμε άλλα θέματα οπυ θα περιγράφουμε τα προβλήματα μας. Όχι να τσακωνόμαστε για τα ποιός είναι τρελός και ποιός όχι. Απο τη στιγμή που ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το site, ΟΛΟΙ μας έχουμε μια μορφη τρέλας δυστηχώς.


εσυ βρε θεωρια του χαους ως καινουριο μελος..επελεξες να γραψεις εδω??ηθελες να μπεις απευθειας στην μαχη ε??κ σαν καλος μαντης βρηκες κ την αγγελια ε??ποποποπο!
paranormal activity!

τυχαιο??δεν νομιζω!

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> Κ εγω σοβαρα μιλαω..δεν εχω αποδειξεις κ τα λεω ασυναρτητα..
> 
> οποιος με επιασε με επιασε!
> ...


δεν ειπα ονομα εγω!!

2 σε 1 σαν τα σαμπουαν!

----------


## Remedy

λμπ
το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι νεος ουτε αγνωστος οπως λεει
ειναι καποιος απο αυτους η αυτες που μιλας και σε ξερουν και οπωσδηποτε εχει κι αλλο νικ στο φορουμ
μη κολλας στους τονους..οποιος ναναι μπορει να γραψει με τονους η χωρις τονους. σιγα την επιστημη

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω παντως δεν ξερω να γραφω με τονους!!!!!!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> λμπ
> το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι νεος ουτε αγνωστος οπως λεει
> ειναι καποιος απο αυτους η αυτες που μιλας και σε ξερουν και οπωσδηποτε εχει κι αλλο νικ στο φορουμ
> μη κολλας στους τονους..οποιος ναναι μπορει να γραψει με τονους η χωρις τονους. σιγα την επιστημη


Δεν νομίζω βρε συ δεν είναι το στυλ που γράφει τέτοιο θα το γνωρίζαμε όλοι τόσα χρόνια γράφει ο μαλάκας

----------


## Ακροβατης

ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααα ποιος ειναι?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εγω παντως δεν ξερω να γραφω με τονους!!!!!!


μετα το λαμδα ειναι ο τονος τον βαζεις πριν το γραμμα..

δν ειναι δυσκολακι!

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> λμπ
> το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι νεος ουτε αγνωστος οπως λεει
> ειναι καποιος απο αυτους η αυτες που μιλας και σε ξερουν και οπωσδηποτε εχει κι αλλο νικ στο φορουμ
> ...


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

[quote]_Originally posted by Remedy_



> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*



Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις οτι εμένα με νοιάζει τι πιστεύεις ή τι θεωρείς εσυ ? Δεν θυμάμαι να απάντησα σε σένα in the first place αλλα αφου επιμένεις.. Το δημοσίευσα γιατι η κοπέλα τσαντίστικε που την είπαν τρελή ενώ τελικα το παραδεχεται και η ίδια σε αυτή τη σελίδα. Είπα οτι ήταν ατυχές που το έγραψα γιατί το σωστό θα ήταν να μην ασχοληθώ και δεν το εσβησα γιατί δεν ξέρω: 1ον πώς σβήνεται και δεύτερον δεν είναι κρυφή τελικα η πληροφορία.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ποιο στυλ? θελει και στυλ για να γραφεις μαλακιες? ολα τα φιλαρακια σου μαλακιες γραφουν εδω και 2 μερες....μπορει να ειναι οποιοσδηποτε απο αυτους...


Όντως το σκέφτηκα και αυτό αλλά να που συνδέονται ταυτόχρονα άλλος είναι κανας παλιός.

----------


## dora-agxos

ειπαμε 2 σε 1 ειναι!! 

μαλα(κα)κτικο κ κοντισιονερ μαζι!

----------


## whitecandle

[*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εγω παντως δεν ξερω να γραφω με τονους!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


δεν το ηξερα!!!!ειλικρινα!!!μονο greeklish εγραφα,πρωτη φορα γραφω στα ελληνικα!!

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

[*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

ολγα εισαι περηφανη γι αυτα που λες?

----------


## whitecandle

Άλλη από δω Ρεμ. Μαζευτήκανε πολλοί. Της απάντησα αναλόγως.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Remedy

κακως της απαντησες λμπ.οσο απαντας τους κανεις το κεφι γιατι διασκεδαζουν την ανια τους

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ειναι τα φιλαρακια σου που ποσταρουν..τωρα ενας-ενας, ολοι μαζι, μικρη σημασια εχει. να προσεχεις με ποιους μιλα ςκαι σε ποιους δινεις την διευθυνση σου γιατι το νετ ειναι γεματο απο καμμενους σαν τα φιλαρακια σου και θα περνας τα ιδια....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Σωστά Ρεμ και τη μαλακία τους μαζί.


αφου \'σωστα\" σταματα τοεδω εσυ, κι ασε να ρωτανε και να απαντανε μονοι τους...θα περασει ετσι κι αυτη η νυχτα και δεν θα χρειαστει να αντιμετωπισουν την μοναξια τους και τις υποτροπες τους..

----------


## FreakOut

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## FreakOut

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> Δεν σε βρίζω. Δέν θέλω να σε θίξω. Καταλαβαίνω σιγα σιγά πως έχεις πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς, ασχετο με την πάθηση σου. Πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο κράτη όμως γιατί όσο και να καταλαβαίνουμε πως έχεις πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή η υπομνή χάνεται και στο τέλος θα καταλήξεις να βρίζεσαι με όλους εδω μέσα. Καλύτερα να το σταματήσουμε εδώ. Να πούμε όλοι ένα συγγνώμη και να ανοίξουμε άλλα θέματα οπυ θα περιγράφουμε τα προβλήματα μας. Όχι να τσακωνόμαστε για τα ποιός είναι τρελός και ποιός όχι. Απο τη στιγμή που ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το site, ΟΛΟΙ μας έχουμε μια μορφη τρέλας δυστηχώς.


Χμμ... ενδιαφέρον... ο γνωστός α\' πληθυντικός;... Θε μου, έχει γούστο;...  :Big Grin:  ...

Για κακή σου τύχη, ΣΑΦΩΣ και η συμπεριφορά της έχει σχέση με την πάθησή της. Έχεις ψύχωση και δε γνωρίζεις κάτι τέτοιο ωρέ;... δε πειράζει, το μαθαίνεις τώρα.
Επίσης, κάτι άλλο που δε σου έχουν μάθει σωστά, είναι πως δεν είναι όλες οι \'τρέλλες\' ίδιες... μάλιστα...

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> ΕΝΑ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΙ!!!
> 
> 
> Ρε Δώρα, εδώ μιλάμε σοβαρά! :@


Τελικά ρε Λάίτ, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί καταλαβαίνεις μόνο αυτά που λένε ορισμένοι και όχι όλοι... το λέει καθαρά... ένα λουλούδι, γιατί όχι;...

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by FreakOut_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.* :P



 :Stick Out Tongue: p :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Τελικά ρε Λάίτ, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί καταλαβαίνεις μόνο αυτά που λένε ορισμένοι και όχι όλοι... το λέει καθαρά... ένα λουλούδι, γιατί όχι;...


Ε που να το πιάσω με τη μία ρε yellow, κάτσε, θέλει και σκέψη.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> Κ εγω σοβαρα μιλαω..δεν εχω αποδειξεις κ τα λεω ασυναρτητα..
> 
> οποιος με επιασε με επιασε!
> ...


Δλδ Λάϊτ, ο λόγος που δε το νομίζεις είναι επειδή δε βάζει τόνους;... κοίτα να δεις, μιας και γενικά ξεφτιλίστηκε ο χώρος από τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη, να σου θυμίσω ως ευγενική προσφορά το τί σου έγραψε σήμερα...

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
Και για να ξηγιόμαστε, υποθετικά μιλώντας πάντα έ;...

----------


## whitecandle

Βρε yellow, δεν ταιριάζει το στυλ καθόλου πάω για ύπνο καληνύχτα

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## FreakOut

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## chaostheoryisthesolution

lightbluepath σταμάτα να με βρίζεις, είναι η τελευταία φορά που σου το λέω ήρεμα. Την επόμενη φορά θα σε βρίσω.

----------


## whitecandle

Άσε μας ρε Freakout εσύ τι πας να μας το παίξεις τώρα δάσκαλος εδώ παίζονται ανθρώπινες αξιοπρέπειες και δήθεν φιλίες και εσένα το φόρουμ σε πείραξε; Που δεν έχει ούτε διαχειριστή να κάνει τα αυτονόητα και αναγκαζόμαστε και βρίζουμε κάποιοι; Τα καλά παιδιά

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> lightbluepath σταμάτα να με βρίζεις, είναι η τελευταία φορά που σου το λέω ήρεμα. Την επόμενη φορά θα σε βρίσω.


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.* Την αγγελία που την βρήκες;

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## FreakOut

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by chaostheoryisthesolution_
> lightbluepath σταμάτα να με βρίζεις, είναι η τελευταία φορά που σου το λέω ήρεμα. Την επόμενη φορά θα σε βρίσω.
> 
> 
> Ωραία αν θες να μην σε βρίζω απάντησε μου στην ερώτηση ρε αν είσαι άντρας. Την αγγελία που την βρήκες;


μηπως το ειχες πει εμπιστευτικα σε κανεναν απο εδω μεσα για αυτην την αγγελια?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> μηπως το ειχες πει εμπιστευτικα σε κανεναν απο εδω μεσα για αυτην την αγγελια?


Μπορεί να το χα πει στον κρίνο και στην Όλγα αλλά μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε έχει το εμαιλ μου να τη βρει άμα πατήσει στο google.

----------


## streidi

Παιδιά έλεος μην αρχίσετε πάλι.
Lightbluepath μη μασάς και σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι με τον κάθε αναξιοπρεπή.
Και συ ...\'\'καινούριε\'\' για πες μας, μόνο 6 νικς έχεις μέχρι τώρα, θα πας και για παραπάνω;

----------


## whitecandle

streidi έχεις ιδέα ποιός είναι;

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Εγώ χαώδη φίλε θα σε ξαναρωτήσω. Ως ψυχωτικός που είσαι, δε γνωρίζεις ότι η πάθηση αυτή έχει σχέση με τη συμπεριφορά;... όσο για την αγγελία, και δικιά της να είναι, δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να το κάνεις γνωστό στον εδώ χώρο. 
Καμιά σκέψη επί του θέματος έχεις, για μπα;...

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> μηπως το ειχες πει εμπιστευτικα σε κανεναν απο εδω μεσα για αυτην την αγγελια?
> 
> 
> Μπορεί να το χα πει στον κρίνο και στην Όλγα αλλά μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε έχει το εμαιλ μου να τη βρει άμα πατήσει στο google.


τι να πω,δεν ξερω  :Frown:

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> μηπως το ειχες πει εμπιστευτικα σε κανεναν απο εδω μεσα για αυτην την αγγελια?
> 
> 
> Μπορεί να το χα πει στον κρίνο και στην Όλγα αλλά μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε έχει το εμαιλ μου να τη βρει άμα πατήσει στο google.



*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ASE MWRI ILITHIA P PALI FTAIW ANTE TRELOPALAVIARA


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## streidi

Λοιπόν light αν πας εκεί που φαίνεται ποιοι είναι μέσα αυτή τη στιγμή, δείχνει το νικ του 6 φορές, αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει πως γίνεται όταν κάποιος έχει πάνω από ένα νικ, τον εμφανίζει με το τελευταίο του όνομα τόσες φορές όσες και τα νικς.
Πολύ καινούριο μέλος, πάντως...

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by streidi_
> Λοιπόν light αν πας εκεί που φαίνεται ποιοι είναι μέσα αυτή τη στιγμή, δείχνει το νικ του 6 φορές, αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει πως γίνεται όταν κάποιος έχει πάνω από ένα νικ, τον εμφανίζει με το τελευταίο του όνομα τόσες φορές όσες και τα νικς.
> Πολύ καινούριο μέλος, πάντως...


Έλα ρε δεν το ξερα σίγουρα ισχύει αυτό; Λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται να ισχύει. Εγώ άλλο ξέρω ότι έχει πρόβλημα η ip.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΡΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ.

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## streidi

Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει αλλά το είχα παρατηρήσει ότι εμφάνιζε το όνομα της janet 2 ή 3 φορές και μετά είδα ότι είχε πολλούς λογαριασμούς και το συνδύασα. Πάντως ειλικρινά μην ασχολείσαι όταν κάποιος σε βρίζει, αφήνεις τον άλλο να παίζει ολόκληρο παιχνίδι στην πλάτη σου...

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον να τα βαλουμε τα πραγματα στη σειρα.

1) Η μοναδικη αναζητηση με το email λεξη κλειδι βγαζει την παρουσα αγγελια αρα αρκει οποιος ξερει το μσν σου να βρει την αγγελια. (Ειναι το μοναδικο αποτελεσμα)..

2) Το στρειδι εχει δικιο αυτη την στιγμη εχει κανει λογκιν με δυο ονοματα για αυτο τον βγαζει πολλαπλες φορες ... οποτε μετρηθειτε και ειναι και οι αορατοι ...οπως η yellow.....


Κατα 99% εχω βρει ποιος ειναι αλλα παντα υπαρχει το 1% οποτε δεν μπορω να πω.

----------


## FreakOut

λαθος λαιτ ...ακυρο δν ειναι η ολγα

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΡΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ.


Κι ένιωσες την ανάγκη να τον υπερασπιστείς Όλγα;... από μένα καληνύχτα, αλλά έχω καταλάβει πολύ καλά τί έχει γίνει. Κι επειδή κάπου στη σελίδα 40 με ρώτησες αν είμαι καλύτερη από δαύτον, δε νομίζω να ήθελες να σου απαντήσω δημοσίως. Αν χρειαστεί, τα γραπτά θα πάνε εκεί που θα πάνε.
Ρώτα τον εαυτό σου αν είναι καλύτερος αυτός που ισχυρίστηκες ότι σε έβαλε να ξαναπιείς - και άλλα πολλά - ή αυτός απ\' τον οποίο ζήτησες βοήθεια και σου την έδωσε.
Και τώρα καλύτερα να πας να κοιμηθείς μιας και είσαι κομμάτια.

Καληνύχτα σας.

----------


## whitecandle

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Με ρωτάς γιατί;... σου είπα. Καλύτερα να μη γράψω δημοσίως. Τις απαντήσεις στα \'γιατί\' σου, τις έχεις πάρει και τις υποστήριζες και εσύ η ίδια. Κόψτο εδώ γιατί εγώ κωλοχαρακτήρα για να δημοσιοποιήσω δεν έχω. Και καλύτερα να πας για ύπνο. Τέλος.

----------


## Ακροβατης

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

εγω ειπα οτι ΑΝ συνδεομουνα απο ξεκλειδωτο wirelless δε γινεται να εντοπισουν κανεναν,δεν ειπα οτι το κανω κιολας.

----------


## Remedy

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by John11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by strangerinthenight_
> δεν γνωριζω να σου πω την αληθεια δεν ειμαι δικηγορος.
> Εκεινο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι αρση απορρητου γινεται για κακουργημα.
> Για ολα αυτα ομως θα ρωτησω την δευτερα γιατι με ενδιαφερει και εμενα το θεμα.
> ...


ετσι ακριβως εχουν τα πραγματα, γιαυτο οι ασχετοι κρινοι που διαδιδουν σαχλαμαρες για να νομιζουν οι καλικαντζαροι εδω μεσα οτι βρισκονται στο απυροβλητο, ας πανε να ενημερωθουν πρωτα και μετα να λενε οτι τους κατεβει...
(δεν γνωριζεις-δεν γνωριζεις,αλλα εχεις κανει τουλαχιστον 3 ποστ λεγοντας ασχετιλες περι του οτι δεν υπαρχει αρση απορρητου για τετοιες παραβασεις και επεμενες κιολας!!!!!) ΑΣΧΕΤΕ!)
κανεις δεν ειναι στο απυροβλητο και ειδικα με αυτα που εγιναν χθες και προχθες εδω μεσα,αλλα και τις αλλες μερες που δημοσιευονταν προσωπικες πληροφοριες για χρηστες(να σας θυμισω την υποθεση καποιου βιβλιου..) οποιος θιγμενος εχει ορεξη και χρονο μπορει να κανει οσες μηνυσεις θελει...
λυπαμαι που ο ντι αφησε το φορουμ χωρις καμια προστασια, ελπιζω να ηταν σοβαρος ο λογος.
θα του προτεινα να το κλεισει αν δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να το επιβλεπει.

αν και, εδω δεν χρειαζεται αντμιν, εξορκιστης χρειαζεται....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by -DEMGAL23-_
> εγω ειπα οτι ΑΝ συνδεομουνα απο ξεκλειδωτο wirelless δε γινεται να εντοπισουν κανεναν,δεν ειπα οτι το κανω κιολας.


σε εντοπιζουν μια χαρα, καλικαντζαρε, μην χαιρεσαι

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*


*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*
θεωρεις δικαιολογια το οτι πινεις γι αυτες τις αθλιοτητες?

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by streidi_
> Λοιπόν light αν πας εκεί που φαίνεται ποιοι είναι μέσα αυτή τη στιγμή, δείχνει το νικ του 6 φορές, αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει πως γίνεται όταν κάποιος έχει πάνω από ένα νικ, τον εμφανίζει με το τελευταίο του όνομα τόσες φορές όσες και τα νικς.
> Πολύ καινούριο μέλος, πάντως...


Δεν ισχυει σε καμια περιπτωση αυτο..

εχω δει πολλες φορες το νικ μου γραμμενο 2 η κ 3 φορες και εχω μονο 1 λογαριασμο!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by streidi_
> Λοιπόν light αν πας εκεί που φαίνεται ποιοι είναι μέσα αυτή τη στιγμή, δείχνει το νικ του 6 φορές, αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει πως γίνεται όταν κάποιος έχει πάνω από ένα νικ, τον εμφανίζει με το τελευταίο του όνομα τόσες φορές όσες και τα νικς.
> Πολύ καινούριο μέλος, πάντως...
> 
> ...


Nαι και σε μένα γίνεται.Παρατηρώ ότι γίνεται συνήθως όταν δεν έχω καλή σύνδεση και στιγμιαία μπαινοβγαίνω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πραγματι, μονο που, οταν καποιος εχει κι αλλα νικ, στιγμιαια μπαινοβγαινει συχνα, επιτηδες και οχι κατα λαθος...  :Wink:  γιαυτο μερικοι τα συνδεουν με τα πολλα νικ και οντως συνδεεται με συχνα ον οφ...

----------


## arktos

εδώ κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν στο έλαχιστο τον ευατό τους και ψάχνουμε τη \" διαχείρηση του φόρουμ \".....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> εδώ κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν στο έλαχιστο τον ευατό τους και ψάχνουμε τη \" διαχείρηση του φόρουμ \".....


σωστο αρκτος
αλλα αυτοι οι καποιοι, στο ιντερνετ δεν τελειωνουν ποτε...
το ιντερνετ ειναι ο κατεξοχην ξεφραγος τοπος για ατομα που δεν μπορουν να διαχειριστουν τον εαυτο τους...
δεν ειναι λυση λοιπον να περιμενουμε οτι ολοι θα διαχειριζονται τον εαυτο τους.
πρεπει να υπαρχουν ορια κι οποιος δεν μπορει να τα σεβαστει , να φυγει. να παει αλλου!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> εδώ κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν στο έλαχιστο τον ευατό τους και ψάχνουμε τη \" διαχείρηση του φόρουμ \".....
> 
> 
> ...



όρια υπάρχουν...αλλά σε αυτό το θέμα ξεπεράστηκαν σε απίστευτο βαθμό.

----------


## Remedy

το ιδιο λεμε.
κακως ξεπεραστηκαν, κακως ελειπε η διαχειριση

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> εδώ κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν στο έλαχιστο τον ευατό τους και ψάχνουμε τη \" διαχείρηση του φόρουμ \".....


Άρκτος τον εαυτό σου μπορείς να τον διαχειριστείς ως ένα σημείο από κει και πέρα καταντάει αηδία το θέμα οκ?

----------


## arktos

το να έχεις στόμα - οχετό δεν θα το τακτοποιήσει η διαχείριση.
είναι θέμα αγωγής, και παιδείας.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> το να έχεις στόμα - οχετό δεν θα το τακτοποιήσει η διαχείριση.
> είναι θέμα αγωγής, και παιδείας.


Θα πω κάτι που είχε πει μια κοπέλα κάποτε και μου χε κάνει πολύ εντύπωση η εξυπνάδα της. Πολλές φορές είναι πιο ηθικό να βρίζεις από το να κάνεις άλλα. Εννοείται όχι να βρίζεις χωρίς λόγο. Εμένα με έβρισαν χωρίς να έχω κάνει τίποτα και έβρισα γιατί μου φέρθηκαν χυδαία και απίστευτα οκ? Είπαν κάποια λόγια και σαν κοτούλες μετά φύγανε. Για τη μάνα τους όμως ή για άλλο συγγενή τους δεν θα έλεγαν τέτοιες κουβέντες. Εγώ δεν πείραξα κανέναν.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> το να έχεις στόμα - οχετό δεν θα το τακτοποιήσει η διαχείριση.
> είναι θέμα αγωγής, και παιδείας.


θα τακτοποιησει ομως , το να το ανοιγεις εκει που σε ανεχονται και οχι εδω μεσα...
απλα τα πραγματα, μη τα κανουμε δυσκολα, εις οφελος των καλλικαντζαρων...
εσυ αφηνεις ανοιχτη την εξωπορτα του σπιτιου σου και ευελπιστεις να σε σεβαστει ο κλεφτης?
ας προσεχες....

----------


## arktos

εδώ στο φόρουμ μιλάμε, δεν κάνουμε...
στην ρίαλ λάιφ κάνουμε και τα δύο...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> εδώ στο φόρουμ μιλάμε, δεν κάνουμε...
> στην ρίαλ λάιφ κάνουμε και τα δύο...


Λέμε όμως και η γλώσσα κόκκαλα δεν έχει και κόκκαλα τσακίζει μην κολλάμε τώρα...Εξάλλου το να χαρακτηρίσεις κάποιον για κάτι που είναι δεν είναι βρισιά για το χαρακτήρα του όμως όχι για την ασθένειά του.

----------


## sabb

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Άρκτος...

Η διαχείριση και παρούσα να ήταν, οι βρισιές που πέσανε στην αρχή, θα στιγμάτιζαν για άλλη μια φορά την κοινότητα - το ό,τι δεν ήταν κι ούτε ακόμη είναι, έδωσε απλά έδαφος στους εμπλεκόμενους στο να ανακυκλώνουν τις ίδιες βρισιές, ακόμη και σ\' ένα τέτοιο χαμαιρπές επίπεδο όπου ο διάλογος δεν είναι φυσικά διάλογος, το υβρεολόγιο ήταν κοινότυπο, προβλέψιμο, στερημένο από κάθε φαντασία , το αντριλίκι και η ψευτομαγκιά πήραν κι έδωσαν από άντρες και γυναίκες, γέμισε ο τόπος από περίσσια τεστοστερόνη κι οι μάνες κάποιων μελών , βρέθηκαν να γίνονται αντικείμενο άνανδρης λεκτικής βίας, γιατί μόνον οι ΑΝΑΝΔΡΟΙ καταφέρονται εναντίον των μανάδων που δεν μπορούν να υπερασπιστούν τον εαυτό τους.
Ένα άλλο στοιχείο που μου έκανε εντύπωση, είναι ο άκρατος ρατσισμός σε πολλαπλά επίπεδα...
Απέναντι στους ψυχικά πάσχοντες θες ? Απέναντι σε επίπεδο εξωτερικής εμφάνισης , τραβάει η όρεξη ? Απέναντι σε επίπεδο ηλικιακό ακόμη ? Ναι , μη γελάτε, απ\' ότι φαίνεται όσοι είναι 30 + είναι παρίες της ζωής και κακώς υπάρχουν, θα πρότεινα όσοι περνάνε τα 30 να αυτοκτονούν ή αν δεν το κάνουν να εκτελούνται με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες....

Όλα τα παραπάνω αποδεικνύουν ανωριμότητα, επικοινωνιακό έλλειμμα, χαμηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο και τα πάντα ξεκινούν από αυτό που πολύ σωστά επισήμανε η Άρκτος.
Από το ότι όσοι ενεπλάκησαν , δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν τον εαυτό τους - να τραβήξουν μια γραμμή και να μην την υπερβούν γιατί εκθέτουν ανεπανόρθωτα τον εαυτό τους...

Το θέμα κακώς ανοίχτηκε. Η απάντηση στην ερώτηση \"που είναι η διαχείριση\", δόθηκε αυτονόητα από την σιωπή που διαδέχθηκε τα πρώτα βρισίδια και φυσικά αποδεικνύεται ακόμη και τώρα πως η διαχείριση - και καλά κάνει - μάλλον λιάζεται σε κάποιο παραλιακό θέρετρο. Το θέμα επίσης κακώς ανοίχτηκε, γιατί αφορούσε συζητήσεις και σχέσεις μελών μεταξύ τους που μεταφέρθηκαν στο φόρουμ. Και άντε το θέμα τράβηξε μέχρις εδώ...Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν η παρέμβαση νέου μέλους με λίνκ που παρέπεμπε σε άλλο σάιτ με σκοπό να εκθέσει μέλος του φόρουμ !

Κατακλείδα, αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να διαχειριστεί τον εαυτό του, το στόμα του, το θυμικό του και σκέφτεται μόνο με το κάτω κεφάλι, καμία διαχείριση δεν θα μπορέσει να του μάθει γράμματα. Το πολύ πολύ να κλειδώσει το θέμα από νωρίς - αγωγή και παιδεία δεν θα μπορέσει να του προσφέρει ποτέ....

----------


## whitecandle

Βρε saab, δεν μεταφέρθηκε καμμία συζήτηση από συζητήσεις μεταξύ των μελών εκτός φόρουμ αλλά μέσα στο φόρουμ. Για άλλο λόγο ανοίχτηκε και αλλού κατέληξε

----------


## Remedy

βρε sabb
τι λες τωρα?
τι ανακυκλωνονταν?
το ιδιο ειναι με τα πρωτα τραγικα μηνυματα να εκλεινε το θεμα και το ιδιο ειναι να βλεπουμε αυτα τα αισχη εδω και τρεις μερες?

η διαχειριση νομιζω οτι ειχε καποιο σοβαρο λογο και ελειπε..
αυτο δεν σωζει την κατασταση. πιστευω πως θα επρεπε να κλεισει το φορουμ για μερικες μερες αν επρεπ οπωσδηποτε να απουσιασουν ολοι οι διαχειριστες.

----------


## sabb

Το ότι κατέληξε αλλού το βλέπω...56 σελίδες εποικοδομητικού διαλόγου - και πάει λέγοντας απ\' όσο φαίνεται αν δεν κλειδωθεί το θέμα ...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> ......Κατακλείδα, αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να διαχειριστεί τον εαυτό του, το στόμα του, το θυμικό του και σκέφτεται μόνο με το κάτω κεφάλι, καμία διαχείριση δεν θα μπορέσει να του μάθει γράμματα. Το πολύ πολύ να κλειδώσει το θέμα από νωρίς - αγωγή και παιδεία δεν θα μπορέσει να του προσφέρει ποτέ....


μα ο ρολος της διαχειρισης δεν ειναι εκπαιδευτικος...
φυσικα δεν μαθαινει κανεις τροπους η γραμματα απο την διαχειριση
η διαχειριση υπαρχει για να προστατευει την σωστη λειτουργια του φορουμ .
οσοι δεν εμαθαν γραμματα και συμπεριφορα,δεν προκειται να μαθουν στο ιντερνετ, αλλα ουτε και μας αφορα...

----------


## sabb

Ρεμ πιστεύεις πως αν κλειδωνόταν ευθύς εξ αρχής το θέμα δεν θα άνοιγε άλλο ? Το ζήτημα για μένα είναι καθαρά πως όσοι παρεπιδημούν εδώ πέρα μέσα, δεν έχουν δυστυχώς την ικανότητα να επικοινωνούν με αρχές και κανόνες..
Είναι μια θλιβερή διαπίστωση που δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Βρε saab, δεν μεταφέρθηκε καμμία συζήτηση από συζητήσεις μεταξύ των μελών εκτός φόρουμ αλλά μέσα στο φόρουμ. Για άλλο λόγο ανοίχτηκε και αλλού κατέληξε


οχι λμπ.
μεταφερθηκαν πολλες συζητησεις μελων που εγιναν εκτος φορουμ.
το μσν και το σκαιπ και τα τσατ, ειναι εκτος φορουμ. μονο οτι λεγεται δημοσιως ειναι εντος φορουμ...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Ρεμ πιστεύεις πως αν κλειδωνόταν ευθύς εξ αρχής το θέμα δεν θα άνοιγε άλλο ? Το ζήτημα για μένα είναι καθαρά πως όσοι παρεπιδημούν εδώ πέρα μέσα, δεν έχουν δυστυχώς την ικανότητα να επικοινωνούν με αρχές και κανόνες..
> Είναι μια θλιβερή διαπίστωση που δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί...


σαββ
πιστευω πως αν κλειδωνοταν και απομακρυνοταν κι αυτος που θα ανοιγε το επομενο ιδιο θεμα,δεν θα υπηρχε κανενα προβλημα...
ειναι ουτοπικο να πιστευει κανεις οτι μια τοσο αθρωα συμμετοχη μπορει να περιλαμβανει μονο ατομα που μπορουν να επικοινωνουν με αρχες και κανονες..
εσυ το θεωρεις σωστο να υπαρχουν δεκαδες ατομα που επικοινωνουν μια χαρα και για 4 ατομα που ξεσπουν τα προσωπικα τους αδιεξοδα με τον παρασιτικο αυτο τροπο , να πηγαινει κατα διαολου η επικοινωνια ολονων?????
απλα πραγματα σαββ.
ΜΠΑΝ
ειναι τυχαιο οτι ενας απο τους 4 ειναι μελος που εχει διωχθει απ την διαχειριση και συμμετειχε στον σκοτωμο με το επιχειρημα οτι δεν συμμετεχει κι οι σαχλες που βλεπαμε ειναι μαγικη εικονα?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> οχι λμπ.
> μεταφερθηκαν πολλες συζητησεις μελων που εγιναν εκτος φορουμ.
> το μσν και το σκαιπ και τα τσατ, ειναι εκτος φορουμ. μονο οτι λεγεται δημοσιως ειναι εντος φορουμ...


Λέμε τώρα γιατί ανοίχθηκε το θέμα Ρεμ δεν ανοίχθηκε για τέτοιες συζητήσεις αλλά για τη janet και το κρεββάτι.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> οχι λμπ.
> μεταφερθηκαν πολλες συζητησεις μελων που εγιναν εκτος φορουμ.
> το μσν και το σκαιπ και τα τσατ, ειναι εκτος φορουμ. μονο οτι λεγεται δημοσιως ειναι εντος φορουμ...
> ...


δεν λεμε μονο γιατι ανοιχθηκε αυτο το θεμα λμπ, λεμε για ολα αυτα που ειπωθηκαν τοσες μερες τωρα σε αυτους τους καυγαδες, αλλα και στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα..
οι καυγαδες αναφερονταν μονιμως σε θεματα και στοιχεια απο προσωπικες σας συζητησεις που εγιναν εξω απο δω και μεταφερατε εδω μεσα, στον τσακωμο...

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> η διαχειριση νομιζω οτι ειχε καποιο σοβαρο λογο και ελειπε..
> αυτο δεν σωζει την κατασταση. πιστευω πως θα επρεπε να κλεισει το φορουμ για μερικες μερες αν επρεπ οπωσδηποτε να απουσιασουν ολοι οι διαχειριστες.


Δεν διαφωνώ, ίσως να ήταν μια καλή λύση να κλείσει το φόρουμ για όσες μέρες έλειπε η διαχείριση σύσσωμη.
Δεν μπορώ να την ψέξω όμως που δεν μπόρεσε να προβλέψει το μέγεθος της κατάντιας...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> η διαχειριση νομιζω οτι ειχε καποιο σοβαρο λογο και ελειπε..
> αυτο δεν σωζει την κατασταση. πιστευω πως θα επρεπε να κλεισει το φορουμ για μερικες μερες αν επρεπ οπωσδηποτε να απουσιασουν ολοι οι διαχειριστες.
> ...


δεν ειναι θεμα ψογου, ειναι μονο θεμα καταντιας....
αν το φορουμ παραμεινει σε λειτουργια, ας γινει αυτο μαθημα στους διαχειριστες οτι η κατασταση ειναι πολυ ευκολο να ξεφυγει κι ας μην επαναληφθει...
δε νομιζω να παθαινε κανεις κατι, αν εκλεινε λιγες μερες το φορουμ. τωρα ομως παθαμε , ολοι οσοι παρακολουθησαμε

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν λεμε μονο γιατι ανοιχθηκε αυτο το θεμα λμπ, λεμε για ολα αυτα που ειπωθηκαν τοσες μερες τωρα σε αυτους τους καυγαδες, αλλα και στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα..
> οι καυγαδες αναφερονταν μονιμως σε θεματα και στοιχεια απο προσωπικες σας συζητησεις που εγιναν εξω απο δω και μεταφερατε εδω μεσα, στον τσακωμο...


Remedy εγώ αναφέρθηκα σε αυτό που είπε ο saab ότι δεν έπρεπε να ανοίξει το θέμα γιατί μεταφέρθηκαν προσωπικές συζητήσεις και λέω δεν άνοιξε γι\'αυτό οκ; Σου χω στείλει u2u.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν λεμε μονο γιατι ανοιχθηκε αυτο το θεμα λμπ, λεμε για ολα αυτα που ειπωθηκαν τοσες μερες τωρα σε αυτους τους καυγαδες, αλλα και στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα..
> οι καυγαδες αναφερονταν μονιμως σε θεματα και στοιχεια απο προσωπικες σας συζητησεις που εγιναν εξω απο δω και μεταφερατε εδω μεσα, στον τσακωμο...
> 
> ...


σου απαντησα λμπ.
το προβλημα δεν ειναι μονο γιατι ανοιξε το θεμα αλλα ολος αυτος ο τσακωμος που ηταν καθαρα ιδιωτικος και αποτελεσμα των προσωπικων σας σχεσεων εξω απο εδω, και ολα τα θεματα που αναφερονταν στον τσακωμο αφορουσαν ιδιωτικες σας συζητησεις και σχεσεις..
τι δεν καταλαβες?

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> η διαχειριση νομιζω οτι ειχε καποιο σοβαρο λογο και ελειπε..
> αυτο δεν σωζει την κατασταση. πιστευω πως θα επρεπε να κλεισει το φορουμ για μερικες μερες αν επρεπ οπωσδηποτε να απουσιασουν ολοι οι διαχειριστες.
> ...


Καλημέρα σας. Σαφώς και η διαχείριση δεν έχει... μαντικές ικανότητες. Αλλά όταν είναι γνωστό και προβλέψιμο το έργο, ότι δλδ τέτοια θρεντς δίνουν \'ευκαιρίες\' εκεί που τις δίνουν ως γνωστό, τότε μάλλον θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην αφήνονται κάποια προφίλ ελεύθερα.
Ειδικά όταν αυτά τα προφίλ έχει φανεί καθαρά σαφές πως υπάρχουν για να ξαναδημιουργήσουν θέματα. Το να ισχυρίζεται κάποιος πως \'δεν είμαι μέλος, αλλά γράφω\' είναι τουλάχιστον κωμικό, άστοχο και ατυχές... φχαριστώ.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Ρεμ πιστεύεις πως αν κλειδωνόταν ευθύς εξ αρχής το θέμα δεν θα άνοιγε άλλο ? Το ζήτημα για μένα είναι καθαρά πως όσοι παρεπιδημούν εδώ πέρα μέσα, δεν έχουν δυστυχώς την ικανότητα να επικοινωνούν με αρχές και κανόνες..
> Είναι μια θλιβερή διαπίστωση που δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί...
> 
> ...


Προφανώς και δεν είμαι οπαδός της αριστίνδην δημοκρατίας, αλλά όταν κάποιος αποφασίζει να συμμετάσχει σ\' ένα φόρουμ με αρχές και κανόνες, δεν είναι άμοιρος ευθυνών όταν δεν ξέρει πως να ΜΗΝ τους παραβιάζει.
Σε τελική ανάλυση, η διαχείριση έχει το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης , δεν διαφωνώ. Αλλά εφόσον επί της παρούσης ακόμη απουσιάζει, όσοι ενεπλάκησαν οα έπρεπε a priori να σεβαστούν τον χώρο που τους φιλοξενεί, κι όχι να επιδοθούν σε ακατονόμαστες ασχήμιες...

Μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στη διαχείριση...

----------


## mariafound

Ας τελειωσει το θεμα εδω.Ποιος αρχισε κ ποιος το σκεφθηκε πρωτος δεν εχει κ μεγαλη σημασια αλλα ποιος συνεχιζει.57 σελιδες με βρισιες,απειλες,δημοσιοποι ησεις,ρατσιστικα σχολια,διπλα λινκ.Τι περιμενετε να κανει η διαχειεριση?Να σας σταματησει να βριζετε κ να προσβαλλετε?
Αν γινετε λιγο πιο παρατηρητικοι θα μπορεσετε ευκολα να μαντεψετε τους \"καινουργιους\" :Frown:

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> σου απαντησα λμπ.
> το προβλημα δεν ειναι μονο γιατι ανοιξε το θεμα αλλα ολος αυτος ο τσακωμος που ηταν καθαρα ιδιωτικος και αποτελεσμα των προσωπικων σας σχεσεων εξω απο εδω, και ολα τα θεματα που αναφερονταν στον τσακωμο αφορουσαν ιδιωτικες σας συζητησεις και σχεσεις..
> τι δεν καταλαβες?


Δεν μου ήρθε κανένα u2u Ρεμ. Μήπως εσύ δεν έλαβες το δικό μου; Στο ξαναστέλνω, ξαναστείλτο κι εσύ. Αλλά εγώ βλέπω ότι το δικό μου το \'χεις διαβάσει. Anyway εγώ απλά απαντάω στο γιατί έπρεπε να ανοίξει το θέμα. Και επίσης αν δεν είχαν γίνει όλα αυτά, εγώ θα έκανα ακόμα παρέα με άτομα που με κορόιδευαν. Ευτυχώς που έγιναν.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Τους καινούργιους τους έχουν... μαντέψει πολλοί. Και κάτι άλλο. Ο χρήστης που έφυγε κι όλο εδώ είναι ανελλιπέστατα, ας πρόσεχε. Και πού έδειξε τη φωτό του - να θυμίσω το υβριστικότατο μήνυμά του χτες στο μέλος Λάϊτ; - και πού λέει αυτά που λέει...
Όταν ποντάρουμε στους... αδύναμους για να αναρριχηθούμε, πιστεύοντας κιόλας ότι τους κοροϊδεύουμε τους κακομοίρηδες που δε καταλαβαίνουν Χριστό... μάλλον τελικά στο τέλος απ\' τους... αδύναμους την τρώμε...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΜΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ!!!!!
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ 100% ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ!
κανεις δεν διαφωνει σε αυτο!

αυτο ομως ειναι απλως ευχολογιο!!!!!!
επρεπε να σεβαστουν&gt;ΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ
αυτοι εφταιγαν&gt;ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΟΙΑΖΕ ΟΜΩΣ
μερικοι απο αυτους οπως απεδειξαν και στο παρελθον κι οπως δηλωναν, χαιρονται με την αποσταθεροποιηση του φορουμ γιατι δεν μπορουν να συμμετεχουν&gt;ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ???
Η ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ??????

----------


## whitecandle

Ρέμεντυ μιλάς και για μένα.... δηλαδή εγώ τι έπρεπε να κάνω να κάθομαι να με λένε τρελή και τόσα άλλα που άκουσα και να μην αντιδρώ να κάθομαι έτσι ..............

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ρέμεντυ μιλάς και για μένα.... δηλαδή εγώ τι έπρεπε να κάνω να κάθομαι να με λένε τρελή και τόσα άλλα που άκουσα και να μην αντιδρώ να κάθομαι έτσι ..............


οχι, και βεβαια δεν επρεπε να ανεχθεις να σε λενε τρελλη και το ειπα και οταν σε εβριζαν οπως θα θυμασαι.
αλλα δεν επρεπε κανεις σας να αναφερει τις προσωπικες σας συζητησεις

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> οχι, και βεβαια δεν επρεπε να ανεχθεις να σε λενε τρελλη και το ειπα και οταν σε εβριζαν οπως θα θυμασαι.
> αλλα δεν επρεπε κανεις σας να αναφερει τις προσωπικες σας συζητησεις


Αν δεν ανέφερε τις προσωπικές μου συζητήσεις θα νόμιζα ακόμη ότι είναι άγια η κυρία και εγώ το είπα για να την εκδικηθώ και γιατί *το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Όταν ποντάρουμε στους... αδύναμους για να αναρριχηθούμε, πιστεύοντας κιόλας ότι τους κοροϊδεύουμε τους κακομοίρηδες που δε καταλαβαίνουν Χριστό... μάλλον τελικά στο τέλος απ\' τους... αδύναμους την τρώμε...


Tην έχει φάει απ\'τον εαυτό του εδώ και καιρό όποιος το κάνει αυτό και προσπαθώντας να συνεχίσει να εθελοτυφλεί σχετικά με την ανωτερότητά του πατάει και καλά σε σκαλοπάτια για να \'ψηλώσει\'.
Τα σκαλοπάτια φυσικά είναι φαντασιώσεις αφού σαφώς και είναι πιο αδύναμος απ\'αυτόν που θεωρεί αδύναμο.
Οπότε και η δήθεν αξία του παραμένει στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Έτσι είναι Άρση. Η φύση φροντίζει για όλα. Και δεν είν\' κακό να είσαι πιο αδύναμος κι απ\' τον τελευταίο αδύναμο... αλλά είναι αισχρό και επικίνδυνο να θέλεις να κάνεις κακό στους άλλους επειδή δε γουστάρεις να παραδεχτείς την ασχήμια σου...

----------


## mariafound

Yellow πολλοι ειπαν οτι θα φυγουν αλλα ξαναγυρισαν.Δεν ειναι κατακριτεο.Πολλοι ειναι αναγκαιοι κ ευπροσδεκτοι.Ας μην κατηγορουμε μονο ενα πρωην μελος για ολα τα δεινα μας,Ας παρει ο καθενας την ευθυνη που του αναλογει,να κριτικαρει ΜΟΝΟ
τον εαυτο του.Ειναι γνωστο οτι φταινε κ οι δυο σε ενα καυγα 2 ατομων,ποτε μονο ο ενας.
Οσο για τον καινουργιο δεν ειναι ο Κρινο.Επιμενω γιατι την ιδια στιγμη ειδα ποιοι ηταν on -line k ποιοι οχι.Τυχαιο?ισως.Εξαλλου ο τροπος γραφης κ σκεψης ειναι πολυ γνωστος

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Επειδή ξέρω περισσότερα Μαρία, ας το αφήσουμε. Θα μπορούσα να γράψω άνετα, αλλά δε θα το κάνω φυσικά. Συμφωνώ με όσα λες. Αλλά επίτρεψέ μου να ξέρω καλά γιατί δημιουργήθηκαν αυτή η συμπεριφορά και τρόπος σκέψης... και θα γνωστοποιηθούν εκεί που χρειάζεται.

----------


## Remedy

μαριαφαουντ
μη μπερδευεις αυτους που ειπαν οτι θα φυγουν και ξαναγυρισαν, με αυτους που ειπαν οτι δεν θα φυγουν ποτε απο εδω, τους εδιωξαν και ξαναγυριζουν με το ετσι θελω για να δημιουργησουν κι αλλα προβληματα.
τεραστια διαφορα

----------


## mariafound

Yellow δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι ξερεις κ ξερετε ολοι πολυ περισσοτερα.Εγω τα εχω χασει,δεν ξερω ποιος μιλαει με ποιον εδω με U2 η στο MSN η οπουδηποτε αλλου.Επιμενω ομως ατην αυτοκριτικη μας,δεν φταινε ποτε οι αλλοι για την συμπεριφορα μας.Ποιος ειναι πιο εξυπνος απο τον αλλο,πιο αρρωστος η πιο υγιης δεν ειναι σημαντικο.Ολοι εχουμε αλυτα θεματα στην ζωη μας,δεν ειναι ομως μονο τα δικα μας τα πιο σημαντικα.Σχετικα ομως με τον/την chaos επιμενω.Εαν ξεφυγεις απο το συγκεκριμενο ατομο θα τα βρεις,πυροδοτησε ολη την συζητηση απο την αρχη.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> αλλά είναι αισχρό και επικίνδυνο να θέλεις να κάνεις κακό στους άλλους επειδή δε γουστάρεις να παραδεχτείς την ασχήμια σου...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

*και για να μη γίνουν παρεξηγήσεις,προσωπικά μιλάω γενικά και όχι για το συγκεκριμένο μέλος.

Μιλάω μάλλον με αφορμή το εξευτιλιστικό βρίσιμο που έφαγε η λάιτ,τα έντονα ρατσιστικά σχόλια,τα διπλά νικς που σκοπό είχαν να χλευάσουν και να μειώσουν,τις αποκαλύψεις προσωπικών δεδομένων κλπ.
Από κει και πέρα ξέφυγε τόσο η κατάσταση απ\'τα όρια που εγώ αδυνατώ να διακρινώ ξεκάθαρα ποιος θέλησε να πατήσει στον άλλον να αναρριχηθεί και ποιος απλά βρισκόταν εκτός εαυτού και πάνω σε έκρηξη θυμού.

Πάντως πέρα απ\'τα παραπάνω είναι λυπηρό που συνέβησαν όσα συνέβησαν......

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Έχεις δίκιο. Ποτέ δε φταίνε μόνο οι άλλοι για τη συμπεριφορά μας, δε διαφωνώ καθόλου. Μόνο που στον εδώ χώρο, μη ξεχνάς πως κάποιοι άνθρωποι δυστυχώς δε μπορούν να ελέγχουν τις συμπεριφορές τους και λόγω του θέματος που ενδεχομένως έχουν, και λόγω παρενεργειών από αγωγές.
Και κει ρε Μαρία, αν \'χτυπήσουμε\', φταίμε αποκλειστικά εμείς. Είναι η άποψή μου φυσικά κι απλά στην εκφράζω. Και συμφωνώ και με το άλλο που λες. Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι τα δικά μας θέματα τα πιο σημαντικά. Αν ρίχναμε μια ματιά παραπέρα, νομίζω κι εγώ πως τα πράματα θα ήταν πολύ - πολύ καλύτερα...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## mariafound

Ρεμ προσπαθω να σας πω οτι δεν φταιει ποτε το αλλο ατομο για την συμπεριφορα μας.Ειναι πολυ ευκολο για ολους μας να ξεφυγουμε κ να παρεκτραπουμε,ομως ας κρατησουμε μονο τα θετικα[τα οποια ηταν πολλα].Αναφερομαι σε ολους οσους \"εφυγαν\"

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by mariafound_
> Ρεμ προσπαθω να σας πω οτι δεν φταιει ποτε το αλλο ατομο για την συμπεριφορα μας.Ειναι πολυ ευκολο για ολους μας να ξεφυγουμε κ να παρεκτραπουμε,ομως ας κρατησουμε μονο τα θετικα[τα οποια ηταν πολλα].Αναφερομαι σε ολους οσους \"εφυγαν\"


ποια θετικα βρε κοπελια?
μιλαμε για τα 1-2 αθλια θεματα με τσακωμους προσωπικους απο θεματα και μπερδεματα εκτος φορουμ, που ανοιξαν αυτες τις μερες.
βλεπεις κανενα θετικο να με βοηθησεις να το δω κι εγω?

----------


## mariafound

Λεμονια συμφωνω με τα ατομα που λες κ με τις παρενεργειες της αγωγης ως ενα σημειο.Ισως να κανω κ λαθος αλλα η εκπαιδευση του χαρακτηρα μας κ η αυτοσυγκρατηση ειναι καθαρα προσωπικο θεμα.Για αλλαυς ειναι πιο ευκολο κ για αλλους ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.Σιγουρα τα φαρμακα κ οι παρενεργειες τους παιζουν σημαντικο ρολο στις αποφασεις μας κ στην καθαροτητα της σκεψης,ομως ΠΟΣΟ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ?[αναφερομαι στις παρενεργειες].
Εχω διαβασει εδω ατομα τα οποια βρισκονται σε υποτροπη κ τα ξαναδιαβασα αργοτερα οταν ειχαν καθαρη σκεψη.Τεραστια διαφορα.
Νομιζω οτι μερικα ατομα κρυβονται πισω απο τα φαρμακα ωστε να δικαιολογουν τις πραξεις κ τα λογια τους. Ισως ειναι πιο βολικο ετσι Αν κανω λαθος χρειαζεται αλλαγη φαρμακευτικης αγωγης.Ομως κατι χρειαζεται..
Σας ζητω συγνωμη αν ημουν λιγο σκληρη :Smile:

----------


## mariafound

Ρεμ παντα υπαρχουν θετικα αρκει να θελεις να τα δεις.Απο πολλα ατομα εχω διαβασει κ σωστοτατες απαντησεις αλλα κ πολυ \"αισχρες\".Εγω κραταω μονο τις σωστες :Smile:

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Δε θέλω να μιλήσω για φάρμακα Μαρία. Πρώτον επειδή δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ ψυχοφάρμακα, και δεύτερον επειδή δε θεωρώ σωστό να πω πράματα για το πώς αυτά μπορεί να λειτουργούν πάνω σε κάθε άνθρωπο και στο πρόβλημα που έχει. Θα ήταν άστοχο να επεκταθώ σε παρενέργειες, εγώ τις γνωρίζω από χημειοθεραπείες μόνο. Τα φάρμακα τα γνωρίζω θεωρητικά, γιατί τα έχω σπουδάσει.
Το μόνο που θα επαναλάβω είναι πως καλό θα ήταν, άνθρωποι που έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν κι άλλα πράματα, να μην είναι όλη μέρα εδώ μέσα. Οι λόγοι είναι ευνόητοι...  :Smile:  ...

----------


## mariafound

Καλη μου Λεμονια ουτε εγω ξερω.Προσπαθω να καταλαβω καποιες συμπεριφορες η μαλλον ποιες ειναι αληθινες κ ποιες οχι.
Οσοι ειναι εδω ολη μερα καποιο λογο θα εχουν.Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχουν καποια ασθενεια η μπορει να εχουν κ να μην το εχουν παραδεχτει η να μην το ξερουν.Επισης πολλα ατομα δεν παιρνουν φαρμακευτικη αγωγη η κανενος ειδους θεραπεια ενω θα ηταν αναγκαιο.
Το να υπερασπιζομαστε μονο τα ατομα που το εχουν δηλωσει κ ακολουθουν αγωγη ειναι λιγο αδικο για τους υπολοιπους
Ποσο επηρεαζουν τα φαρμακα την ολη συμπεριφορα ισως θα ειναι αρμοδια τα ιδια τα ατομα να απαντησουν.

----------


## whitecandle

mariafound τι σχέση έχουν τα φάρμακα που λες; Καμμία σχέση. Ο καθένας μόνο να κρίνει ξέρει εδώ πέρα χωρίς να μπαίνει στη θέση του άλλου. Αφού δεν υπάρχει ανθρωπιά τι να πεις. Αν είναι για ένα site να χάνουμε την αξιοπρέπειά μας και να μας τη λένε τότε δεν αξίζει καλύτερα μπαν. Και να κάνουμε και φίλους φίδια. 
Όσο για τις προειδοποιήσεις, πήρα 3 εγώ χωρίς να έχουν δει που βρίζω μεγάλη αδικία και στους άλλους που σκυλόβρισαν μόνο 4 και στον άλλον που με είπε τρελή δεν βλέπω να του δίνουνε ban πάλι αδικία.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> Ρε δεν αξίζει το site. Για μία δύο συμβουλές να ξεφτιλίζομαι και να χάνω την ανωνυμία μου; Είναι πολύ μαλάκας και πολύ ******* αυτός ο καινούριος ρε καριόλη, και σε πληροφορώ ότι αν έβριζα από την αρχή δεν θα είχαμε φτάσει τις 40 ξέρω εγώ σελίδες παλιομουνί που σε έκανε η μάνα σου και μπαίνεις με ψεύτικο λογκιν και εκδίδεις τους άλλους. Που κρύφτηκες τώρα ρε; Παλιοαρχίδι. 
> Να πω για την Όλγα ότι κατάλαβα τι κουμάσι είναι αφού εκτός από το να με κοροιδέψει άρχισε και να με βρίζει εδώ στο site να βγάλει τα απωθημένα της αυτά που δεν της έκανα και μου είπε πίπες ότι εγώ είπα πράγματα γι\'αυτήν σε άλλους λες και αυτή δεν είπε για μένα ότι είμαι 93 κιλά και άλλα
> Για τον κρίνο ότι είναι μαλάκας εντελώς και δεν κοιτάει την καμπούρα του και μόνο τους άλλους ξέρει να κρίνει και πετάει κάτι μαλακίες ώρες ώρες και είναι ηλίθιος
> Για την janet μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη την συγχωρώ 
> Για τη λου να κοιτάει τα μούτρα της και είναι απίστευτα ηλίθια και κακιά
> Για την γιώτα είναι ηλίθια το λιγότερο
> Για την yellowlemontree δεν έχω καταλάβει μία μου λέει ότι τα κάνω για να προκαλώ γέλιο και μία με υποστηρίζει όταν λέει τα πρώτα θα πρέπει να ντρέπεται


ωραια ολα αυτα δεκτα (τουλαχιστον αυτα που εσυρες σε εμενα), τωρα κανε κ την αυτοκριτικη σου λαιτ.

η ρεμ κ η λεμον σου ειπαν μερικες πολυ ενδιαφερουσες παρατηρησεις για τα δικα σου μεριδια συμμετοχης.

γιατι ολο αυτο το ασπρο/μαυρο πακετο οτι \"ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι κακοι κ φθονεροι κ θελουν το κακο σου κ σου επιτιθενται κ εσυ εισαι η τελεια κ η αψογη\" εγω τουλαχιστον βαρεθηκα να το διαβαζω.

χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι συμφωνω με αυτην την επιθεση εξυβρισης που εγινε εναντιον σου.

----------


## γιώτα2

αν άξιζε τον κόπο θα σου απαντούσα στον χαρακτηρισμό (η γιώτα ηλίθια)

----------


## dora-agxos

σημαδευτικα κ εγω?  :Frown:

----------


## arktos

παλιά είχαμε και τον κρίνο που έδινε κι ένα χρώμα του μωβ...τώρα όλα κοκκινίζουνε...

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Μα ακόμη τον έχετε ρε παιδιά!... στη σελίδα 39 είναι όλα καλά!... και το υβριστικό του μήνυμα σε κοινή θέα - ενώ ο ίδιος έμπλεξε με την \'άρρωστη\' και \'ηλίθια\' Λάϊτ -, και χωρίς κόκκινο κουτάκι, και χωρίς να τον έχουνε αποκλείσει... συν τη \'διάγνωση\' ότι το πρόβλημά της δεν είναι λέει η ψύχωση, αλλά το κεφάλι που κουβαλάει... όλα καλά λοιπόν!...  :Wink:  ...

... και καλό απόγεμα!...

----------


## arktos

δεν γράφει με μωβ όμως...:P

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> Μα ακόμη τον έχετε ρε παιδιά!... στη σελίδα 39 είναι όλα καλά!... και το υβριστικό του μήνυμα σε κοινή θέα - ενώ ο ίδιος έμπλεξε με την \'άρρωστη\' και \'ηλίθια\' Λάϊτ -, και χωρίς κόκκινο κουτάκι, και χωρίς να τον έχουνε αποκλείσει... συν τη \'διάγνωση\' ότι το πρόβλημά της δεν είναι λέει η ψύχωση, αλλά το κεφάλι που κουβαλάει... όλα καλά λοιπόν!...  ...
> 
> ... και καλό απόγεμα!...


χαζη η ερωτηση..αλλα εσυ γιατι κοκκινησες??

αντε εγω εγραψα και κατιτις παραπανω..

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Άσε γιατί \'κοκκίνησα\' εγώ... όποιος θέλει να μάθει απ\' αυτούς που \'κοκκινίζουν\', ας με ρωτήσει!... ά, ναι!... έχετε κι ένα θρεντ - εδώ - που παραμένει ξεκλείδωτο!... έχει ωραία δροσιά, βγείτε έξω, γιατί εγώ πάω για δουλειά το κορόϊδο!...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lou!

παντως αυτο το θρεντ ουτε η αγκαθα κριστι να το ειχε γραψει! ποιος ειναι ο δολοφονος? (καποιον υποψιαζομαι, αλλα δε λεω)

αυτο με το username που εμφανιζεται πολλες φορες στη μπαρα με τους online χρηστες, εχει να κανει με τη συνδεση. το ειχα ρωτησει παλιοτερα, ειχα ανοιξει κ θεμα. εμενα μου συμβαινει καθε φορα που \"σπαει\" η συνδεση κ για 2-3 λεπτα δεν εχω ιντερνετ, μετα οταν το ιντερνετ ξανεερθει, εμφανιζεται αλλο ενα λου. αν η συνδεση σπαει συχνα, μπορει να εμφανιστει κ 4-5 φορες, δλδ προστιθεται το νικ αλλη μια φορα για καθε φορα που σπαει η συνδεση (κ δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχεση με πολλαπλα προφιλ).

ομως αν εγω μπαινω απο ενα κομπιουτερ που εχει συνδεση που σπαει συχνα, (το δικο μου πχ πραγματι κρεμαει συχνουτσικα), με ο,τι προφιλ κ να μπαινω το χουι της συνδεσης ειναι χουι!  :Wink: 

επισης για τα πολλαπλα νικ. αν ανοιξει καποιος 2 παραθυρα στον ιδιο browser, πχ τον mozilla, ΔΕΝ μπορει να μπει με 2 διαφορετκα νικ. το logged in as lou, πχ βγαινει σε ολα τα παραθυρα κ δεν σου δινει επιλογη το σαιτ να κανεις log in με αλλο νικ. αν ομως προσπαθησει να μπει με αλλα νικ, απο διαφορετικους browser, πχ με το ενα νικ απο mozilla κ με το αλλο νικ απο explorer, τοτε μπορουν να μπουν ταυτοχρονα δυο διαφορετικα νικ. δλδ πχ θα μπορουσα να ειμαι εγω ο χαος κ η λου κ να ειμαστε ταυτοχρονα online!

τωρα, που το ξερω αυτο? σε ενα περυσινο θεμα στο φορουμ παιζανε κατι σαν κρυφτο καποια παιδια, κ εκει το λεγανε. κ οκ, το εχω ... δοκιμασει κ οντως δουλευει.

τελος οσον αφορα τις ip, καθε φορα που ανοιγοκλεινει ενα μοντεμ αλλαζει κ η ip, οποτε δε νομιζω οτι γινεται να εντοπιστει καποιος μεσω ip, αρκει να θυμαται να κλεινει το μοντεμ κ να το ξαναανοιγει καθε φορα που αλλαζει προσωπειο! βασικα ετσι μου εχουν πει, εγω απο κομπιουτερ ξερω ελαχιστα.

στην περιπτωση που καποιος εχει κανει λογκ ιν με 2 προφιλ ταυτοχρονα, τοτε λογικα θα πρεπει κ τα δυο προφιλ να εχουν την ιδια ip, οποτε αυτο ισως ειναι λιγο επικινδυνο, δλδ να ταυτοποιηθουν 2 προφιλ οτι ανηκουν στο ιδιο ατομο.

----------

